# The Future's Misano - V6 TURBO



## A8VCG

The Future's Misano - Welcome to my World

Good evening...It's been 3 weeks now and Ruby has been in for major surgery. It wasn't critical but still, I hope she makes it out alright! She's costing a fortune but she's in the best of hands...I put this to you - can you really place a price on lurve? Hopefully she'll be back home tomorrow and in her rightful place sleeping in the dark, warm, erm...Car Park!

So this is it folks- perhaps the greatest and most anticipated build thread in the history of the TTForum. I'm just messing! ! ! Ruby does mean everything to me though and I wouldn't touch her with yours! From love at first sight and a 6 hour drive home to her first weekly hand wash...Her first visit to Audi north of the border to the first time we embarrassed a Type R - How we laughed together!!! Ha Ha Ha  Memories.

Her nip and tuck is almost complete and here's to 3 more years. With this in mind I thought I'd start my build thread. Forget the eloquently written introduction - 

Please check in and say hello from time to time and i promise to be a good lad and post lots of photos. For now, please see below some pics of my little babe in "standard" clothes.


----------



## gogs

When's she back mate?

My machine when I first picked her up from Doncaster 
These are actually some of the pics from the original advert :-o


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> When's she back mate?


I'm hoping to get her home tomorrow - god it hurts so much! Oh yes...the tell tale sign of the Pre-loved TT - The Private plate - me too Misano buddy


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Cuprabhoy, If she's *RED*, then has to be the best. Enjoy, I'm sure you will 8) [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## A8VCG

Hoggy said:


> Hi Cuprabhoy, If she's *RED*, then has to be the best. Enjoy, I'm sure you will 8) [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, will try get some new pics up at the weekend. No new wheels unfortunately but she will be sitting a bit lower. Lower cars are easier to clean right?!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Will be passing your way on my way home to pick my baby up after surgery.

Hope you enjoy the firmer ride.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Will be passing your way on my way home to pick my baby up after surgery.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the firmer ride.. :roll:
> Steve


Stop in mate and say hello. I'll keep you posted on the ride


----------



## V6RUL

Cuprabhoy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be passing your way on my way home to pick my baby up after surgery.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the firmer ride.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Stop in mate and say hello. I'll keep you posted on the ride
Click to expand...

Will do, got to get her ready for the Santa Pod event this weekend, so busy busy busy
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Ruby has spent another weekend away! I decided to leave her for another week and make sure she comes back with her new Alloys on and after she has had the 4 wheels properly aligned.

On another note - thoughts go out to the Misano TT owners establishment who lost a member today and hope the owner makes a full recovery.


----------



## Marco34

Nice pics Gordon, the V6 wheels do look good.


----------



## A8VCG

She's back - WoW she's low!


----------



## gogs

Bet your a happy bunny :-o
Is she wearing new shoes?


----------



## gogs

Marco34 said:


> Nice pics Gordon, the V6 wheels do look good.


Thanks Marco, hope the new ones are a good match unlike the Votex :-(


----------



## Silverye

Cuprabhoy said:


> She's back - WoW she's low!


Could you post a side on shot?

Cheers
Richard.


----------



## STUT

Tease...that's like a side boob shot! We want to see Ruby in her full glory! How low is she now?


----------



## Gazzer

STUT said:


> Tease...that's like a side boob shot! We want to see Ruby in her full glory! How low is she now?


was thinking the same myself..........he boasts loads of pics then gives us a poor camera phone pic to keep us happy!!!!! WTF you best get pics up sonnyjim or face the (this thread is no good without pics) carry on lol.


----------



## V6RUL

Vee pics are worth waiting for..  
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Here's my initial report to keep you all interested. Apologies about the side boob!! 

As I expected she is gonna need a bit of getting used to. Immediately I noticed the deep Milltek burble so I sat and listened to her for 5 minutes before I took off with a naughtly little smile to myself. She's definitely louder 

The second thing I noticed was the firm feeling of the brake pedal which feels so tight I can't wait for the first time I have to drop the anchors. The Brembo's look absolutely mahoosive!

Next up was the ride quality, in some respects the overall feel of the Koni Coilovers was very good although a couple of Edinburgh's finest "road imperfections" soon brought about a bit of a crashy feel but bearing in mind the kit is brand new is sitting extremely low on the front and has been fitted with Poly top mounts, I'm sure with a bit of tweaking and bedding in time & it will be absolutely fine for me. I can slip my index finger in between the body fender and the tyre - She must be sitting 50-60mm lower at the front. She's sitting up quite a bit up at the back so is very DTM but hopefully that will settle down a bit and then I can get her tweaked. I haven't been under the bonnet to play with my adjusters yet 

With everything on at the one time it's difficult to tell what affect the Defcon's, Poly Bushes or the ARB's will have although the steering was precise and slightly lighter than before. I drove her through the town centre in Edinburgh and was just taking it easy mind!

Unfortunately the Alloys had to come back off the car as the front 9" Alloy was hitting the strut with the 25mm adaptor so it looks like I'm gonna need to buy another 2 Alloy wheels for the front unless i go for 35mm adaptors which I didn't want to do! Nothing is ever straight forward! I have one picture of the car with the alloys on it and they are definitely the correct choice for the car - they looked beautiful mate (s)

So, what about the stuff that came off the car?... One of the rear springs was broken very slightly at the end and the front shocks were not rebounding which means they're knackered I think although they were still smooth under compression. The rear Shock Absorbers were rebounding ok and were reasonably smooth under compression. The front springs looked fine although missing a bit of paint in places, not at all bad for 116,000 miles. The ARB's appeared to be in very good condition but I couldn't get over how narrow the front one was! [smiley=baby.gif]

So she's back at the manor and I gave here a little wash to cheer me up and gonna take her for a big drive on Saturday to get everything warmed up nicely.

Will be back in touch with loads of pictures on Saturday or Sunday - cheers Craig


----------



## V6RUL

Nice write up.
Just be carefull with the lower front end as i lowered like you, but then raised her a bit cos i hated closing my eyes going over speed bumps and praying for clearance.

Front ARBs on ours are amazingly skinny, but its like that for a reason.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Nice write up.
> Just be carefull with the lower front end as i lowered like you, but then raised her a bit cos i hated closing my eyes going over speed bumps and praying for clearance.
> 
> Front ARBs on ours are amazingly skinny, but its like that for a reason.
> Steve


Cheers Steve - is the front ARB diameter to dial in the understeer ? I'm gonna raise her a bit at the front and I can only squeeze in my index finger at the front however i can get about 3 fingers at the rear and she doesn't look right!

Clearance is a bit of a problem and the front plastic fins are already taking a bit of punishment over speed bumbs - I expect they will fall off at some point unless they flex a bit. Will keep you posted

Craig


----------



## A8VCG

50mile cruise today mixed in with a bit of town driving, some motorway cruising and 25 miles of tasty familiar A-roads. Wow, all I can say is i'm so so pleased with all my modifications so let's start the banter:









Firstly the exhaust note is very sporty leaving you in no doubt you're driving a sports coupe and not a hot hatch. The Milltek needs to be raised a little bit but the build quality is super and the 100mm rolled OEM style Jet tailpipes are lovely to look at.
















As i suspected, the Shocks and Top Mounts seem to have settled nicely and the initial few crashy bumps seem to have sorted itself out with a few miles under the belt. The Koni Coilovers are still on the softest setting and the ride quality is very good although the rear end needs to come down a bit which you'll be able to see in the picture below.









The Brembo GT kit from Tom's Quattro Sport although smaller in diameter feel absolutely brilliant - the pedal feel is so firm it doesn't ever give you the impression it will ever fade.









The handling feels very precise with the Defcon's and H&R ARB's although i've not really been pushing too hard...yet! I'll post some more pics later on - Craig


----------



## gogs

Pleased by the sounds of it Craig ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Pleased by the sounds of it Craig ;-)


Chuffed to bits Gordon...I haven't fully dropped the hammer but the exhaust note is just awesome 

I tried to adjust the rear springs but it will need to wait until next week unless I can get it done tomorrow at the Audi Meeting in Crieff.


----------



## gogs

I'm sure someone at the Audi meet will be keen to help ;-)

I thought the meet was today :-o my mistake

Looking forward to seeing your machine at some point Craig  I'll try to hide my jealousy :-(


----------



## Silverye

Wow, really noticeable having the back higher than the front - looks good though


----------



## A8VCG

Silverye said:


> Wow, really noticeable having the back higher than the front - looks good though


Thanks Richard - very DTM looking but I have no idea why it was handed back so high at the back and low at the front? :roll:


----------



## Teighto

Looking good and an fair few mods done


----------



## A8VCG

Eventually got round to fitting the mk2 Gear Gaitor and gear knob.

No more cold hands

No more cheap rubber gaitor!

After dismantling from the original mk2 surround, the leather needed to be trimmed a little and then i fitted it by punching the leather and secured to the mk1 alloy 8 bolt surround & then pushing the hex bolts through the leather for a good fit in advance of fitting to the car.

No overlap, no glue or staples required. Very easy in the end to fit and just a little bit of patience required to get it fitting correctly and all hex bolts torqued evenly. Oh yeah and only briefly dropped the hex attachment in the seat runner which is obligatory!!


----------



## gogs

Good job Craig


----------



## V6RUL

Nice job, the only gaitor I've seen is on the telly.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## gogs

Was gaitor or traitor Steve?


----------



## V6RUL

:roll:


----------



## gogs

Aimed at me not Craig of course ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

Tough crowd :lol:

It's a Florida Gaiter!!!!!


----------



## A8VCG

It's been a slow burn of late as "Brakegait" comes to its conclussion!

Spent a few days detailing Ruby with a bit of polish and fitted the Recaro Pole Position with the original runners on self fabricated side brackets. Good job even if I do say so myself...and before anyone says it no my left hand does not have 3 fingers!!!


----------



## A8VCG

Gutted - leaving work tonight on the short drive home and a stupid tour bus driver from "TravelSure" in Northampton decided it would be a good idea to squeeze through a space that wasn't there and scrape down the side of 2 cars.

Yip, I was one of them - totally gutted. Damage is all paint based so it could have been worse but Insurance repair is now on the cards to paint one side of Ruby. Will probably get the roof rails done at the same time as they needed done anyway.

Actually quite calm about it - just one of those things I suppose and the guy didn't mean to do it!


----------



## A8VCG




----------



## J•RED

Well done on keeping your cool! I don't think I could of  Did it catch the wheel to?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Yes mucho respecto for keeping chill Craig.. I would got the ooozie 9mm out of the boot.. [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Ye it's caught the front alloy so i'll be wanting it refurbished. I had a look earlier on and both wheel arches are rubbed quite bad and it's almost like the lacquer has come off some of the paint on the door panel without any ding that I can notice.

Will keep updated on the situation with Insurance. So far Adrian Flux and their outsourced claim specialists have been good to deal with and have said they will attempt to get me a similar spec replacement car. As long as it's not MK2 i'll be quite happy.


----------



## NoMark

Cuprabhoy said:


> Will keep updated on the situation with Insurance. So far Adrian Flux and their outsourced claim specialists have been good to deal with and have said they will attempt to get me a similar spec replacement car. As long as it's not MK2 i'll be quite happy.


I can almost guarantee it will be.....!


----------



## A8VCG

NoMark said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep updated on the situation with Insurance. So far Adrian Flux and their outsourced claim specialists have been good to deal with and have said they will attempt to get me a similar spec replacement car. As long as it's not MK2 i'll be quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost guarantee it will be.....!
Click to expand...

Well,as long as it's an RS i'll be quite happy - don't think I can go back to having 4 cylinders! It's being picked up on Tuesday so I may have her back within a week.


----------



## Kyle18uk

Cuprabhoy said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep updated on the situation with Insurance. So far Adrian Flux and their outsourced claim specialists have been good to deal with and have said they will attempt to get me a similar spec replacement car. As long as it's not MK2 i'll be quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost guarantee it will be.....!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,as long as it's an RS i'll be quite happy - don't think I can go back to having 4 cylinders! It's being picked up on Tuesday so I may have her back within a week.
Click to expand...

I'm with Adrian flux and took my car to audi to get repaired, they gave me a mk2 TTS, it was amazing! Lol


----------



## A8VCG

Kyle18uk said:


> I'm with Adrian flux and took my car to audi to get repaired, they gave me a mk2 TTS, it was amazing! Lol


Thanks Kyle - I like you  -I'm with Adrian Flux (free "Insurance plugs!!) My car is being fixed by Eastern Western's paintshop in Broxburn which is near their motor village - hopefully it will be something of similar spec which is what the claim handler told me.

I'd settle for a S5 or an SL55!!!


----------



## A8VCG

I finally got my new Staggered set of Speedlines on Ruby today.

We're both very pleased with them and willl get some better photos up soon.





































Get in touch if you want a stagerred set like mines as I will have a set to sell on in a few weeks time - cheers craig


----------



## Ian_W

That looks very well 

Needs more pics.

What ET are they btw, when I have been looking there are numerous variations!


----------



## A8VCG

Ian_W said:


> That looks very well
> 
> Needs more pics.
> 
> What ET are they btw, when I have been looking there are numerous variations!


Hi Ian - the fronts are et48 / 8.5" wide. The rears are et52 / 9" wide.

I'm absolutely thrilled as they sit perfectly with the adaptors that i chose.

This photo was taken underground but i think it came out great

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xvignvddn91m6x7/mey_f7PsUj

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/g0f5scp58g7jv58/YXsbRMMMFv

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/kclm74kji4yqq28/eKIVtp-AI6

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/zqp5trk8tgkg0w5/vUcsBoNce0


----------



## A8VCG

Centre caps are S-line's and went shiny silver and red to match the Misano & alloy wheel colour. i think Misano needs silver wheels and I think I made the right choice.

As above - i've built a second staggered set which will be for sale in a month or so so drop me any notes of interest. C


----------



## adtmits

They look absolutely superb


----------



## Stueyturn

Wheels look great! ...... Slightly jealous


----------



## A8VCG

Thanks folks - appreciate it...

The ride height definitely has a lot to do with the look - fortunately the ride is completely fine

will post more close ups over the weekend


----------



## A8VCG

Folks - what is the MFA computer reset function? My "journey time" is just flashing 0:00 and I've tried to reset it to no avail yet??


----------



## A8VCG

Couple more shots after wash today...


----------



## Ian_W

Looks great.

IMO would look better with standard Audi badges on the wheels though, the S makes them look a little aftermarket to me.


----------



## A8VCG

Ian_W said:


> Looks great.
> 
> IMO would look better with standard Audi badges on the wheels though, the S makes them look a little aftermarket to me.


Hey Ian - I could fit the audi badges but the S-line ones are way cooler


----------



## A8VCG

A few pics of the MK2 Gaiter & knob..and one extra one of the exhaust and wheels - good times!!!


----------



## BaueruTc

Cuprabhoy said:


> [/attachment][attachment=1]20130817_155400.jpg]


Your car looks fantastic and those wheel look amazing.


----------



## NickG

Wheels look brilliant pal! And the seats too, where did you get them from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## A8VCG

NickG said:


> Wheels look brilliant pal! And the seats too, where did you get them from if you dont mind me asking?


Thanks lads -Ruby has a QS recaro in the hotseat and just the original seat in the passenger seat. I'm in the car on my own most of the time and I don't mind the look too much although now starting to look for a pair of PP's


----------



## Mondo

Nice gearstick/surround/knob thing. Did you just hack off the extra tabs from the base of the MkII ring? The ring looks to be sitting a little proud of the centre tunnel - is it a slightly larger diameter? :?

Looks good though - well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A8VCG

Mondo said:


> Nice gearstick/surround/knob thing. Did you just hack off the extra tabs from the base of the MkII ring? The ring looks to be sitting a little proud of the centre tunnel - is it a slightly larger diameter? :?
> 
> Looks good though - well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hi Raymond - no the mk2 Gaiter is mated to the MK1 surround - I had to steam iron it flat so it kept it's shape better when I mated it and then i just punched through the holes in the MK1 surround - All in all, maybe took an hour after trimming the surplus leather. I'm not sure it sits any prouder than with the rubber gaiter as the leather was flatened and then torqued up during fitting...


----------



## Mondo

I get it. Clever, and nice.

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A8VCG

Mondo said:


> I get it. Clever, and nice.
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif]


I do like the aluminium design and initially I tried the mk2 one to see if I liked it and after 3 or 4 months it's great so wont be going back anytime soon


----------



## A8VCG

Warning - Photo heavy. I just can't stop it!


----------



## SonyVaio

Looks Awesome!


----------



## A8VCG

SonyVaio said:


> Looks Awesome!


Thanks Brian - good to meet your folks earlier on. Remember to send on those pics - we all love pics!!!


----------



## Mondo

It'd look more awesomer (sp) without those you-know-what's spoiling the speedlines... :wink:


----------



## A8VCG

Mondo said:


> It'd look more awesomer (sp) without those you-know-what's spoiling the speedlines... :wink:


HaHa - can you not see i've changed them Raymond, just cos you said so mind!!! lol


----------



## Mondo

Have you? Look the same S-line jobbies to me. :?


----------



## A8VCG

Another couple of pics from today...


----------



## tgarvie

As someone who's looking to purchase a TT in the coming weeks, this thread is brilliant! All the things I wish to do, you've done, and the result is fantastic! If I'm honest I wasn't sold on red when searching, but now I've seen how yours sits, red is back into consideration! Can't wait for more updates


----------



## A8VCG

Back ache central - took the Pole Position out of Ruby today to fit new QS runners. The QS runners were slightly different from the factory seat ones so had to reposition the fixings and re-drill the base plates to work. Eventually got them in after another 5 hour session and 4 cups of compulsory sweet tea. Working perfectly now and repositioned the seatbelt through the back eyelet -happy days  pics to follow


----------



## Stueyturn

Sounds like a busy day Craig, looking forward to seeing your car in the flesh.


----------



## gogs

Good job Craig, she's looking very nice mate ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Good job Craig, she's looking very nice mate ;-)


Cheers Gogs - need to get that catch up over a few pints one friday night. Edinburgh CC ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

One of my fav cars on the forum Craig well done bud....glad you took the inspiration for your wheels from me... :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> One of my fav cars on the forum Craig well done bud....glad you took the inspiration for your wheels from me... :lol: :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Thanks mate - I really don't know what I would have done without you :lol: .

Any luck with the winter alloys?!! private joke 

ps - do you still have the VTDA?


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: Yes i am your wheel guru sensei.. :wink: [smiley=smoking.gif] 
"Winter wheels" lol still to hit uk shores... [smiley=bigcry.gif] I am patient but this is ridiculous..Might have to import a wheel at a time when i go to the usa.. 

Still have the VTDA, amazing bit of kit ,think is has not sold as it is colour matched to my car..lol.

Damien.


----------



## gogs

Cuprabhoy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Craig, she's looking very nice mate ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Gogs - need to get that catch up over a few pints one friday night. Edinburgh CC ?
Click to expand...

Yep, will need to meet up at done point mate, few other bits being done to the mk2 just now 

I may be selling my VTDA as well :-o


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Craig, she's looking very nice mate ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Gogs - need to get that catch up over a few pints one friday night. Edinburgh CC ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, will need to meet up at done point mate, few other bits being done to the mk2 just now
> 
> I may be selling my VTDA as well :-o
Click to expand...

PM me about the VTDA - Damien said I could have his for a menthol foot rub but i'm open to other offers


----------



## gogs

Cuprabhoy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Craig, she's looking very nice mate ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Gogs - need to get that catch up over a few pints one friday night. Edinburgh CC ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, will need to meet up at done point mate, few other bits being done to the mk2 just now
> 
> I may be selling my VTDA as well :-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM me about the VTDA - Damien said I could have his for a menthol foot rub but i'm open to other offers
Click to expand...

Menthol foot rub would be cheaper I'm sure :-o


----------



## Tyrer

Lovely! The speedlines look perfect and has me pondering my choice of wheel.

Brembos should of been on from the factory - OEM+ goodness


----------



## A8VCG

Tyrer said:


> Lovely! The speedlines look perfect and has me pondering my choice of wheel.
> 
> Brembos should of been on from the factory - OEM+ goodness


Couldn't agree more, if they were on Cupra R's then why not on the QS or 3.2's - Red is so difficult to get right but i'm over the moon with the results...Thanks for the post


----------



## A8VCG

QS Fittings now done...


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> QS Fittings now done...
> 
> View attachment 1


WHAT MAKE IS THE SEAT CRAIG :lol: Sorry couldn't resist..nice job..Ruby red seats backs in the pipeline? :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> QS Fittings now done...
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT MAKE IS THE SEAT CRAIG :lol: Sorry couldn't resist..nice job..Ruby red seats backs in the pipeline? :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Terrible chat D  - Just need another one now and maybe look at getting the backs painted Misano pearl. Maybe get that VTDA of yours done at the same time


----------



## A8VCG

If anyone on here has tried the ABT Supercharger conversion i'd love to hear from you...


----------



## V6RUL

One of our Dutch friends has an ABT MK2 V6 and it is very good.
Been on a couple of Euro trips with him, doesn't sound the same in the tunnels though compared to mine.
Steve


----------



## Tyrer

Supercharger is my future temptation - love the wine.

That video just makes me want one


----------



## V6RUL

Tyrer said:


> Supercharger is my future temptation - love the wine.
> 
> That video just makes me want one


Unfortunately TT headlights limit your SC options to the vr6 specialist in Holland or TRD Bristol way.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Tyrer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supercharger is my future temptation - love the wine.
> 
> That video just makes me want one
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately TT headlights limit your SC options to the vr6 specialist in Holland or TRD Bristol way.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks, have sent a few emails tonight so see where it goes. I got the alignment done today so look forward to a spirited drive at the weekend. C


----------



## Nathanho123

just read through this thread

very nice mate ! keep it up


----------



## A8VCG

Nathanho123 said:


> just read through this thread
> 
> very nice mate ! keep it up


Good to hear - thanks for the message


----------



## TTSPORT666

Craig now stop this talk of SC's its making me think i bought the wrong car "all over again".. 

Jokes aside Craig, this is the way i would go. Bloody awesome, the distant distinctive purposeful whine of the supercharger, as she headbutts the horizon..Dream stuff right there.

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Craig now stop this talk of SC's its making me think i bought the wrong car "all over again"..
> 
> Jokes aside Craig, this is the way i would go. Bloody awesome, the distant distinctive purposeful whine of the supercharger, as she headbutts the horizon..Dream stuff right there.
> 
> Damien.


Don't panic mate you can still have the first Supercharged & Turbo'd QS  (while retaining that OEM mantra)

It got me thinking about the optimum power in the MK1 given it's ultimately a 15 year old chassis - all be it a good one!

Anyway, i'd like 340! 
Don't ask me why but 340 sounded like a good number to me and about the same as most modern 911s

Ed Jackson at APS told me there are likely to be reliability issues so it probably won't happen - Boo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craig now stop this talk of SC's its making me think i bought the wrong car "all over again"..
> 
> Jokes aside Craig, this is the way i would go. Bloody awesome, the distant distinctive purposeful whine of the supercharger, as she headbutts the horizon..Dream stuff right there.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic mate you can still have the first Supercharged & Turbo'd QS  (while retaining that OEM mantra)
> 
> It got me thinking about the optimum power in the MK1 given it's ultimately a 15 year old chassis - all be it a good one!
> 
> Anyway, i'd like 340!
> Don't ask me why but 340 sounded like a good number to me and about the same as most modern 911s
> 
> Ed Jackson at APS told me there are likely to be reliability issues so it probably won't happen - Boo [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Yes had a read up myself Craig...hmm :? Not good. maybe you bought the wrong car not me.. :lol: :wink: Would you get a different cam perhaps? And put old Ruby on a diet?

Damien.


----------



## Tyrer

Reliability issues sounds bad, this was my preferred FI on the V6... Anything really bad mentioned?


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craig now stop this talk of SC's its making me think i bought the wrong car "all over again"..
> 
> Jokes aside Craig, this is the way i would go. Bloody awesome, the distant distinctive purposeful whine of the supercharger, as she headbutts the horizon..Dream stuff right there.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic mate you can still have the first Supercharged & Turbo'd QS  (while retaining that OEM mantra)
> 
> It got me thinking about the optimum power in the MK1 given it's ultimately a 15 year old chassis - all be it a good one!
> 
> Anyway, i'd like 340!
> Don't ask me why but 340 sounded like a good number to me and about the same as most modern 911s
> 
> Ed Jackson at APS told me there are likely to be reliability issues so it probably won't happen - Boo [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes had a read up myself Craig...hmm :? Not good. maybe you bought the wrong car not me.. :lol: :wink: Would you get a different cam perhaps? And put old Ruby on a diet?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Yes Yes Yes - Schrick Hmmmmm


----------



## V6RUL

WAK box, Schrick, de-cat, cat-back..Stage 2 map.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> WAK box, Schrick, de-cat, cat-back..Stage 2 map.
> Steve


Already got the VTDA & Catback so she's likely to be kicking out approximately 240 ps - What are the Schrick options and gains? If it's 20bhp, it hardly seems worth it given the work & cost


----------



## V6RUL

Stock is 246 I think.
264, 268, 272 & 288 profiles are available but upping the rev limit would show increases.
Cams are approx 1k fitted and may give extra BHP but also depends on supporting mods ie port and polishing of the head.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Stock is 246 I think.
> 264, 268, 272 & 288 profiles are available but upping the rev limit would show increases.
> Cams are approx 1k fitted and may give extra BHP but also depends on supporting mods ie port and polishing of the head.
> Steve


Steve do you know anyone with this mod? R32 etc?


----------



## V6RUL

Cuprabhoy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock is 246 I think.
> 264, 268, 272 & 288 profiles are available but upping the rev limit would show increases.
> Cams are approx 1k fitted and may give extra BHP but also depends on supporting mods ie port and polishing of the head.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve do you know anyone with this mod? R32 etc?
Click to expand...

Erm..me, pre and post, turbo.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

So today, it's gorgeous outside and lunch tasted pretty good as I was staring into space!!! 

Why?

Ruby turned from Bavarian Princess into a Vegas Escort.

WTF are you talking about wee man?

Ruby got her Modshack VTDA fitted. The airbox was out within 10 minutes so I have no idea where the next 2 hours went but for anyone interested in fitting one of these, consider 2 things:

1. Do it sooner than you were thinking as it's unbelievable
and 2. You're gonna need boiling water to make the rubber stretch over the MAF sleeve. (Wish I had known this 3 hours ago!!!!

Like everything preparation is key and without all the right tools, mainly a large pair of pliers it will take longer. Must get a larger pair of pliers! :roll:

Recently I switched back to a resonated Milltek system as the motorway drone was too much for my old ears but after fitting the VTDA, Ruby has turned a bit nasty. :-*

I had to nurse her up to B&Q in the Saturday search for a 70mm jubilee clip which I secured to the MAF in the carpark.

So what's she like? < 3,000 rpm sounds pretty much like standard and then Guile kicks in with a "sonic boom" - God I miss Street Fighter!. WoW - She never used to be a screamer not even with the Non Res but now her cute little size 6 sounds bitchin!... If Audi fitted the VTDA from new as a £500 optional extra, I guarantee they would have sold 25,000 more MK1's singing this tune.

Well pleased - Cheers Robb T3RBO


----------



## gogs

Result Craig, I had a spare jubilee from when I fitted one when I had the mk1, forgot to mention that mate :-(


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Result Craig, I had a spare jubilee from when I fitted one when I had the mk1, forgot to mention that mate :-(


Don't even worry about it Gogs 8) - The main issue I had was softening the plastic enough to slip it over the MAF sleeve as I was gonna tape it up as a short term measure but it wasn't gonna work well enough. Once it was overlapped and the plastic had cooled it was as tight as an otter's wetsuit 

I look forward to catching up soon pal & I hope today went ok - take it easy

Craig


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> So today, it's gorgeous outside and lunch tasted pretty good as I was staring into space!!!
> 
> Why?
> 
> Ruby turned from Bavarian Princess into a Vegas Escort.
> 
> WTF are you talking about wee man?
> 
> Ruby got her Modshack VTDA fitted. The airbox was out within 10 minutes so I have no idea where the next 2 hours went but for anyone interested in fitting one of these, consider 2 things:
> 
> 1. Do it sooner than you were thinking as it's unbelievable
> and 2. You're gonna need boiling water to make the rubber stretch over the MAF sleeve. (Wish I had known this 3 hours ago!!!!
> 
> Like everything preparation is key and without all the right tools, mainly a large pair of pliers it will take longer. Must get a larger pair of pliers! :roll:
> 
> Recently I switched back to a resonated Milltek system as the motorway drone was too much for my old ears but after fitting the VTDA, Ruby has turned a bit nasty. :-*
> 
> I had to nurse her up to B&Q in the Saturday search for a 70mm jubilee clip which I secured to the MAF in the carpark.
> 
> So what's she like? < 3,000 rpm sounds pretty much like standard and then Guile kicks in with a "sonic boom" - God I miss Street Fighter!. WoW - She never used to be a screamer not even with the Non Res but now her cute little size 6 sounds bitchin!... If Audi fitted the VTDA from new as a £500 optional extra, I guarantee they would have sold 25,000 more MK1's singing this tune.
> 
> Well pleased - Cheers Robb T3RBO


Its awesome Craig...The VTDA is a great bit of kit. Think i might be refitting mine soon...all this stupid embarrassing sucking open cone filter noises are wearing..The VTDA was class. Will save my 32DD for "RR beating Mondo day" where max power is needed.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## gogs

Cuprabhoy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Result Craig, I had a spare jubilee from when I fitted one when I had the mk1, forgot to mention that mate :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even worry about it Gogs 8) - The main issue I had was softening the plastic enough to slip it over the MAF sleeve as I was gonna tape it up as a short term measure but it wasn't gonna work well enough. Once it was overlapped and the plastic had cooled it was as tight as an otter's wetsuit
> 
> I look forward to catching up soon pal & I hope today went ok - take it easy
> 
> Craig
Click to expand...

;-)


----------



## Tomreid

Cuprabhoy said:


> A few pics of the MK2 Gaiter & knob..and one extra one of the exhaust and wheels - good times!!!
> 
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 3


That looks really good! Did you just remove the knee pad bits from the frame or is that a replacement?


----------



## Tomreid

Just looked at my car and realised how easy they come off! Think it looks much better!


----------



## Mondo

You had to soak the VTDA in hot water to fit over the MAF? Really? I don't think anyone else had to - I know I didn't when I ran one. :?

And D, are you disqualifying yourself from this years' RR result? Tuning for the day, then modding back? Is that allowed? [smiley=book2.gif]

:-*

Don't worry, mate; it'll take a lot more than a 42DD sucking machine (ooh, that sounds so right. I mean, wrong...  ) to get the better of me next year. I think that adapter isn't coming off - and you know what that means. :twisted:

Now all I need is for Dan to return my PM. :wink:


----------



## Tyrer

Okay as a 'Noob' to TT's but I'd like to think have good knowledge with a V6 the VDTA interests me, I take it there are proven results and its better than the OEM airbox?

I'm an Airbox fan and have never found anything better than a good filter element but your write up is interesting!!!!


----------



## A8VCG

Tyrer said:


> Okay as a 'Noob' to TT's but I'd like to think have good knowledge with a V6 the VDTA interests me, I take it there are proven results and its better than the OEM airbox?
> 
> I'm an Airbox fan and have never found anything better than a good filter element but your write up is interesting!!!!


I'm with you on the "original airbox" where possible and the last thing i'd do is drill it to bits!!! Sorry Wak, just not my thing. This is not a new thing btw - my pal did this to his 1990 mk2 Helious Blue 16v Golf to compliment his full Magnex system and it sounded like a race car.

Seriously Tyrer -the noise of the VTDA is absolutely awesome but i'd say the tangible results will be minimum...If your ever in Edinburgh, let me know?!!!  What I would say is that this would be a worthwhile mod to complement other performance modifications but as a stand alone mod i would recommend you give it a shot. If you don't like it, (which you will) then you can sell these things within days here on TTF.


----------



## A8VCG

Couple of pics of the new Modshack VTDA. The 6-pot never sounded so good


----------



## gogs

Cuprabhoy said:


> Couple of pics of the new Modshack VTDA. The 6-pot never sounded so good
> 
> View attachment 1


Looks good Craig, although that engine and bay need a little spruce up ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of pics of the new Modshack VTDA. The 6-pot never sounded so good
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Craig, although that engine and bay need a little spruce up ;-)
Click to expand...

I really don't know what I'm doing which is really embarassing Gordon - perhaps when we meet up in a couple of weeks you can show me how to spruce up the mk1 engine bay to an acceptable standard!!??? :-*


----------



## Stueyturn

Quick pic for you Craig 

Very Jealous of your VTDA


----------



## A8VCG

Cheers Stuart - great to meet you yesterday and enjoyed the chat. Lovely car you have there pal and maybe you can persuade Gogs to part with the VTDA!!! (It was meant to be!)

Hope to catch up again soon - Craig

PS - Ruby doing her Hungry Hippo impression  - Good isn't it!!?


----------



## Stueyturn

VTDA is definitely added to the list. 

Got to get the bits I have fitted first and a couple of other things sorted, mainly callipers painted, grills sprayed and wheels refurbed.

Thanks for the compliment, your car is a beauty, LOVE your recaro but can't see me going there, I'm built for comfort and not for speed.


----------



## gogs

Stueyturn said:


> Quick pic for you Craig
> 
> Very Jealous of your VTDA


I recognise that red mk1 ;-)

Still looking good Stuart, yours is stunning also Craig, be nice to see it in the metal eventually 

WD40 on the black plastic in the engine bay works wonders 

Currently how the replacement to the mk1 looks, got a few bits to fit this weekend 










And a couple of pics of the old girl


----------



## Stueyturn

gogs said:


> And a couple of pics of the old girl


That's terrible Gordon, this is Craig's thread!

Oh well .......


----------



## gogs

Sorry for hi jacking Craig :-(


----------



## Stueyturn

gogs said:


> Sorry for hi jacking Craig :-(


I'm sure he'll see the funny side 

Your mk2 looks really well Gordon. (Ouch that hurt  )


----------



## A8VCG

I don't mind one bit  - Gogs you always were a picture whore :lol:

Edit - ps always did like the 16" Votex alloys


----------



## gogs

18" Votex mate ;-)

Don't do the pic thing so much now i have the mk2 :-(
Just time and getting it the way I want I guess


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> 18" Votex mate ;-)
> 
> Don't do the pic thing so much now i have the mk2 :-(
> Just time and getting it the way I want I guess


I think she looks great - looking forward to meeting up and bending your ear about alloys and VTDA's


----------



## gogs

We'll do it soon mate, definitely ;-)


----------



## Mondo

A VDTA is a great bit of kit. I had one for ages and loved the sound, but the non-OEM look eventually bothered me enough to ditch it. HP was fractionally down on the covered open cone I now have, but only just. If you like the shape, do it; you won't regret the sound, and you can have whatever colour/finish you want.


----------



## Stueyturn

Mondo said:


> A VDTA is a great bit of kit. I had one for ages and loved the sound, but the non-OEM look eventually bothered me enough to ditch it.


This is what's put me off however Craig has one with a black finish that is quite similar to the finish on the engine covers and looks more OEM.
Sounds gorgeous too


----------



## Mondo

Yep, what I had; a kind of wrinkle black finish, to match the engine covers. Did sound lovely on my 225 with - at the time - the boggo 'zorst, so on a V6 it must sound epic. 8)


----------



## gogs

Do it Stuart do it she's lost without one after being used to breathing sooooo well


----------



## Stueyturn

gogs said:


> Do it Stuart do it she's lost without one after being used to breathing sooooo well


Lol, I'm sure it'll happen. It's on the list now.


----------



## gogs

Stueyturn said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for hi jacking Craig :-(
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he'll see the funny side
> 
> Your mk2 looks really well Gordon. (Ouch that hurt  )
Click to expand...

Not easy to say when you own such a nice mk1 Stuart so I'll take that as a compliment ;-)


----------



## Mondo




----------



## A8VCG

Mondo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssta0_4GkRA


Raymond - you lowered the tone just enough....to about my level 

What was on the sign in the front garden?


----------



## gogs

Mondo are you jealous ? Do want in on the action ;-)


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

I've always fancied a 3-some - but relax, boys; not with you two red-heads. 

And Craig, I don't know; I didn't see the sign, whatever it said. :wink: (great movie!)

However it was, as Samuel said, some f*&ked up repugnant s#it.


----------



## Stueyturn

Damn, what have I missed?


----------



## Mondo

Oh shit; another red-head. 4's too much, even for me. :?

God, I hope Hoggy doesn't turn up; 5 would kill me. 

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## PeTTe-N

6? :wink: :-*


----------



## A8VCG

I appreciate everyone has their own preferences in terms of how best to set their car up and this might be of interest to some...

Today I switched the front PCD adaptors from 25mm to 20mm and the rears from 30mm to 25mm.

Firstly for aesthetic reasons on the rear as after getting the car aligned, I felt the rears were sitting a few mil further out than I really prefer. (I prefer a slightly tucked look)

Secondly, since fitting the BBS Speedlines, I noticed some torque steer and felt the handling although good wasn't 100% crisp and felt a touch light at times.

The new set up gives the following combined offsets:

Front - ET 48 -20MM to give ET 28
Rear - ET52 -25MM to give ET 27

The result is far more precise handling and believe it or not less noticable torque steer.

Contribution - wide spacers may not necessarily provide enhanced handling so I'd encourage everyone if they're not completely happy with their car's handling performance to try little things like different spacers as it can have quite an impact on your driving pleasure.

Cheers Craig


----------



## A8VCG

Managed to talk my dad into " needing " a 911 -

2 months on and we picked it up today...997 Carrera 4S 3.8. Drove it from Newcastle to Edinburgh - just an awesome car and beautiful looking.

I want one now!


----------



## gogs

Do I sense a trade in on the way Craig? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> Managed to talk my dad into " needing " a 911 -
> 
> 2 months on and we picked it up today...997 Carrera 4S 3.8. Drove it from Newcastle to Edinburgh - just an awesome car and beautiful looking.
> 
> I want one now!


Nice Craig and great Choice for your dad.. :wink:

I have said many times how widening the chassis can blunt steering and chassis feel.  Glad you found a good compromise.

Damien.
ps have not had a chance to get some info for your pm.. :wink:


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to talk my dad into " needing " a 911 -
> 
> 2 months on and we picked it up today...997 Carrera 4S 3.8. Drove it from Newcastle to Edinburgh - just an awesome car and beautiful looking.
> 
> I want one now!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Craig and great Choice for your dad.. :wink:
> 
> I have said many times how widening the chassis can blunt steering and chassis feel.  Glad you found a good compromise.
> 
> Damien.
> ps have not had a chance to get some info for your pm.. :wink:
Click to expand...

No worries - here she is:


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Do I sense a trade in on the way Craig? ;-)
> 
> Tempted Gogs, i love the way it revs - completely different to the V6. Brakes feel really good - fortunately it's got a brilliant spec with approx £20k in factory extras like cruise and electric memory seats. I may wait and buy it from my dad!!!!!
> 
> Great colour choice too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to talk my dad into " needing " a 911 -
> 
> 2 months on and we picked it up today...997 Carrera 4S 3.8. Drove it from Newcastle to Edinburgh - just an awesome car and beautiful looking.
> 
> I want one now!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Craig and great Choice for your dad.. :wink:
> 
> I have said many times how widening the chassis can blunt steering and chassis feel.  Glad you found a good compromise.
> 
> Damien.
> ps have not had a chance to get some info for your pm.. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries - here she is:
> 
> Ahh Craig she is a bute mate...And another Ruby to the family..  Like father like son.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> View attachment 1
Click to expand...


----------



## gogs

Gorgeous mate, you'll need a wee photo shoot with both Ruby's and maybe a Phantom Black mk2 ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Stueyturn

Stunning car Craig, and in the best colour too


----------



## A8VCG

Quick pic of my dads new Porker and my bro's DSG


----------



## Tyrer

Oh my! 997 4S so so right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ian_W

That's a seriously nice car


----------



## Stueyturn

Loving the Porsche and your brothers car looks well mate.


----------



## A8VCG

Tyrer said:


> Oh my! 997 4S so so right!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


It's fairly quick and revs well  - I thought Ruby was hard with the Koni's - switch on the Sports Suspension in the 997 and it will give your fillings a fright!


----------



## A8VCG

Having another clear out lads - check the for sale section:

Brembo's
BBS
RSTTs x 3
Poly Top mounts
Recaro Pole Position
30mm PCD Adaptors
FK Drop links


----------



## gogs

Nothing there I need mate ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

Put some auto Finesse rain repellent on all my windows a couple of weeks ago and haven't used my wipers since.

driving down the motorway today at 70mph + and the windscreen was amazingly clear - was looking at the cars in front and they were all on full speed and i didn't even touch mines.

How long can you go with the repellent?


----------



## Nathanho123

I would love to move from tt to that Porsche ! that is my choice right there ! they sound amazing with sports exhaust aswel, all though id probably buy the 997 turbo when I win the lottery :|


----------



## A8VCG

I'm planning to build my own rear QS Strut brace & rear seat delete - Has anyone done this themselves with success?

i've seen a few shoddy ICE installs / naff carpet and also seen some very tidy ones.

was thinking perforated material or OEM Black carpet.

Tips?

Did you cut the rear card panel for a snug fit for the brace?

The bar doesn't offer any structural support so was thinking of using clear Acrylic tubing and if I don't like it i will get it painted or powder coated.

8)


----------



## Paulj100

50mm aluminium tubing on eBay very cheap and is the correct width for a rear seat delete bar.

Paul


----------



## A8VCG

Was thinking of making some rear strut braces up - anyone interested in a kit?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> Was thinking of making some rear strut braces up - anyone interested in a kit?


All you qs wannabee's..huh..  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of making some rear strut braces up - anyone interested in a kit?
> 
> 
> 
> All you qs wannabee's..huh..  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I fart in your general direction! - The QS has some nice touches so why not use the best of them as inspiration. The rear seat delete is ideal for pre-christmas weight loss while giving me a place to store my flight bags


----------



## A8VCG

Updated picture of dads car after 2 weeks at the detailers:

Thought i'd share the link for these lads who are based in stirling:

https://www.facebook.com/tlc.detailing


----------



## mullum

But does the rear strut brace actually do anything other than look cool ? I mean realistically .. ?


----------



## Paulj100

I don't think it adds any strength as I thought it was just a way for Audi to make the QS lighter getting rid of the rear seats and making it look cooler! 

Paul


----------



## A8VCG

It should look pretty cool - have something interesting in mind for the rear!!!

watch this space


----------



## Matt B

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of making some rear strut braces up - anyone interested in a kit?
> 
> 
> 
> All you qs wannabee's..huh..  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Why would anyone want to be as slow as a QS


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of making some rear strut braces up - anyone interested in a kit?
> 
> 
> 
> All you qs wannabee's..huh..  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone want to be as slow as a QS
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, i love the QS and if i was starting again it would definitely be my fourth choice


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of making some rear strut braces up - anyone interested in a kit?
> 
> 
> 
> All you qs wannabee's..huh..  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone want to be as slow as a QS
Click to expand...

Don't worry, he won't be..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Don't worry, he won't be...

Steve - we've talked about this!!!!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Why would anyone want to be as slow as a QS [/quote]

Don't worry, he won't be..
Steve[/quote]

Steve behave mate....Or i am coming down to Liverpool to remove all your purple wrap... :wink:

4th choice Craig... :lol: I'l let you have that one..there will be a future retaliation so be on your toes.. :wink:

And Matt my QS is faster and more special.. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

All good banter on my "joy thread"

Damien, actually still thinking about the roof wrap 

Was in touch with HPA in Canada this week - they couldn't have been friendlier but they had to schedule their workload and emails around the latest edition of "man tracker"


----------



## A8VCG

Seat Delete Stage 1 - couldn't of been easier with a socket set. Rear seats out in about 20 minutes.

Seat Delete Stage 2 - fitting the rear strut brace. Very Easy...Stanley knife and measuring tape!

End Result - 
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v6ffbzj3hpb5oha/2MmDtj7Ijn
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/tbozf0dot8x7a0x/OncdHf8YVg
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/mv5av21vplchu3q/pNmh0t-4Zv

Also did the Forge engine bay caps:
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v7lp8has3o92lgp/zqD0xHAR9Y


----------



## gogs

Craig you need an engine bling kit instead of those awful black oem screws and fasteners :-(
And I have one somewhere so your in luck ;-)

Never seen the point in the delete kit myself but I guess that's just me !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Craig you need an engine bling kit instead of those awful black oem screws and fasteners :-(
> And I have one somewhere so your in luck ;-)
> 
> Never seen the point in the delete kit myself but I guess that's just me !


Thanks mate - i have a bling kit somewhere...doesn't bother me too much.

Never really saw the point in the back seat myself and i'm always putting it down - "you're rubbish back seat, you are !"


----------



## Stueyturn

Looks like you've been busy Craig! I like my rear seats to be fair. Keeps what's in the boot from rolling around or coming through and hitting you 

Had a set of Porsche caps on my old 225 and seeing your forge has made me yearn for a bit of bling 

As for that dirty horrible VTDA though, I really think you ought to get rid of that. I know someone who could recycle it for you FOC.

Stu


----------



## gogs

I'm with Stu on keeping it mate ;-)
Stops people nosing into your boot through the quarter windows to see what's worth nicking :-o

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Craig

Are you going down the same route as me with HPA?
Hope you managed to hold them to their Summer Special discount.

Darryl seems a top bloke and all the feedback over the years from VWvortex etc looks positive.

Hopefully mine's getting shipped in the next week or so.

Cheers
Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> I'm with Stu on keeping it mate ;-)
> Stops people nosing into your boot through the quarter windows to see what's worth nicking :-o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


I always keep my hairdryer under the seat :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

I think i've worked out why the 3.2 Milltek system doesn't fit correctly folks. I've been in discussion with Awesome GTi who co-ordinated the last production run and I've not heard anything since Tuesday which is slightly disappointing given I helped co-ordinate the group buy. Read on if you're interested and don't if you're not&#8230; 

Al at Awesome has consulted Milltek and both stated the issue wasn't the fitment but it was the fitting&#8230;This was disappointing given I paid 2 garages to remove and fit the exhaust with direct instructions for it to sit in the valances as high as it goes.

I think the following evidence might contradict this position but make your own minds up. I'm not sure if anyone has spotted this so this might be an exclusive!!!

I was speaking with Neil last week and highlighted the OEM flattened pipe where the exhaust sits under the rear subframe. Neil highlighted this was for airflow in the Milltek system. I didn't necessarily agree with this, but my opinion is my own. I generally find VAG often adjust elements in an ergonomic way and in the case of the flattened pipe this is just to offer up additional clearance at the subframe and to avoid knocks.

Today i&#8230;had another go at re-positioning the Milltek Exhaust and royally screwed my hand but that's another story. Had the system fitted properly I wouldn't need to spend my Sunday mornings trying to rectify the poor fit so hurting my hand has really annoyed me as well as damaged my pride!

While under the car i twisted the 2 Milltek sections in further attempt to raise the exhaust into the LHS valance. The reason the rear silencer doesn't sit symmetrical is because the heat shield is moulded to the shape of the chassis and the chassis is not even at the rear of the car.

The standard 3.2 exhaust not only has a flattened centre section pipe but the rear silencer also has a compressed indentation design at the LHS.

This design allows the standard exhaust to be raised symmetrically while the lack of indentation on the Milltek rear silencer doesn't. See pics of LHS indentation and draw your own conclusion:




























Personally I can't be doing with people that try to hide and deflect - i'd rather someone just comes out and say there are fitment issues and the product has been discontinued.!

No apologies for calling it how it is.


----------



## uv101

makes sense.......

whats above the flattened side of the backbox??


----------



## A8VCG

uv101 said:


> makes sense.......
> 
> whats above the flattened side of the backbox??


It's the chassis which is covered by the heat shield.

If you get a second, run your hand from right to left on the rear silencer and you won't be able to move your hand to the LHS tailpipe because of the moulding of the chassis.

Both Awesome and Milltek told me it was a fitting error - I personally think this proves otherwise, don't you?


----------



## uv101

did you take a picture of the miltek before you fitted it?


----------



## A8VCG

uv101 said:


> did you take a picture of the miltek before you fitted it?


No but there's no indention - If you measure it i'm 100% certain this is the fitment issue


----------



## neil_audiTT

Yeah, i agree mate!

All it'd take is for the tips to be welded on in a slightly higher position. The shape of the silencer isn't ideal. As the standard one does, it should have a flat section. Personally i think they just make the most of the same silencers for more than one car application. Hence why it's so big and doesnt fit quite right. But i dont think the blueflame differs much and they seem to sit alright?

When/if i get my milltek back, i cant wait to see how badly it fits if its been repaired :lol:


----------



## uv101

on that one that finished on eBay today, it looks like the box is the same height as the tail pipes which means it should fit ok??


----------



## neil_audiTT

Yeah, I'd imagine so.










that's how mine sat before the front section parted company with the rear section.

Was tight up against the chassis.










One from it sat in the man cave, Dunno if that helps at all!


----------



## neil_audiTT

Yes, i know. I have my grans carpet in my garage. lol


----------



## uv101

neil_audiTT said:


> Yes, i know. I have my grans carpet in my garage. lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

Just measured both rear silencers with pics.

Milltek rear silencer is 14cm tall.










Standars system is 11.5 cm at the indentation.










I make that approx 2.5 cm in additional clearance that's lost with the milltek system at the LHS.

It's not scientific but it hints that the customer is sometimes right!!! :lol:


----------



## uv101

You need the measurement from the top of the box relative to the mounting point. The height of the box in its own right is doesn't tell the story on it'd own as it hangs lower on the car looking at the pics


----------



## A8VCG

uv101 said:


> You need the measurement from the top of the box relative to the mounting point. The height of the box in its own right is doesn't tell the story on it'd own as it hangs lower on the car looking at the pics


The systems use exactly the same mounts therefore logic dictates 2.5cm straight away discrepancy between the Milltek and OEM. The OEM box also clears the heat shield and avoids any knocking whereas the Milltek seems to sit higher up and closer.

I've done enough measuring tonight - i'm done with it mate!

I think the main issue is the lack of the indentation.


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> Yeah, i agree mate!
> 
> All it'd take is for the tips to be welded on in a slightly higher position. The shape of the silencer isn't ideal. As the standard one does, it should have a flat section. Personally i think they just make the most of the same silencers for more than one car application. Hence why it's so big and doesnt fit quite right. But i dont think the blueflame differs much and they seem to sit alright?
> 
> When/if i get my milltek back, i cant wait to see how badly it fits if its been repaired :lol:


This is completely right Neil - if the tailpipe was about 2 or 3 cm higher the fitment would be good and also offer clearance.

Surprisingly, Milltek must have encountered this before, during and after production whilst following a robust new Product Introduction process&#8230; right?!


----------



## A8VCG

Longlife service and new plugs at AVW for £176 followed by a good discussion on the newly adjusted Milltek exhaust 

http://www.audiservicingedinburgh.com - these guys have done my brothers car for 3 years now and I have to take my hat off to him as he's found a great garage. incidentally they had a Misano 3.2 DSG with 68,00 miles for sale / s o l d. Was on for £5500 so a bit of a guide price for people looking for the 3.2 Beast in you!!!


----------



## gogs

Oh Craig could you not have told me that whilst it was still for sale :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Oh Craig could you not have told me that whilst it was still for sale :-(
> 
> is the prodigal son returning?
> 
> Gordon - i've sent you a PM, it's been while - we just don't have that much in common anymore!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## gogs

You never know mate, if the price is right as that chap used to say on the tv !

Not that much in common anymore :-o

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

Sharing some photos of the paint treatment done on my dads porsche.
Follow this link - amaze balls

http://www.tlcdetailing.co.uk/work/pors ... -c1-exo-v2


----------



## Tyrer

That detail is sheer quality! Upsets me that I've let my old ways slip!

Really can't beat a 4S


----------



## A8VCG

Tyrer said:


> That detail is sheer quality! Upsets me that I've let my old ways slip!
> 
> Really can't beat a 4S


Thanks for looking at my dads "case study" fortnight in pics! 

The lads did a phenomenal job with the Gtechniq C1 & EXO v2 paint correction.

Only when the fluorescent lights are on the car can you notice the paint is in need of improvement otherwise you'd genuinely have said the car was immaculate.

I'd like to say it was cheap but this took the guys well over 2 weeks but once it's treated you never need to polish it again

fortunately i don't mind spending a few hours with the auto finesse - love the smell 8)


----------



## J•RED

Wow just wow! You think it looks amazing, then it looks even better. Hats off to TLC they can do a good job. Very nice car, slightly jealous 

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## A8VCG

J•RED said:


> Wow just wow! You think it looks amazing, then it looks even better. Hats off to TLC they can do a good job. Very nice car, slightly jealous
> 
> Jason.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Spot on J - The lads were good company too and i'd thoroughly recommend them.

No magic trees or autoglym in this place 

What i liked about them was they kept the car for an additional week to make sure it was all "better than new"

You'd think new cars come like this from the factory - they don't!


----------



## A8VCG

Evening folks - bit of an update from Milltek today. As you know Ruby's Cat back system hasn't really fitted correctly so I decided that after more than a few wasted attempts to get it sitting perfectly that enough was enough.

I feel it only right to point out that the issue may just be my car!!! ?

A few weeks ago I emailed Awesome who co-ordinated my complaint directly with Milltek. Milltek's initial response was that the problem was the fitting and not their system. After a couple of emails back and forward I felt that i needed to make contact with their Managing Director, especially after I identified the significant rear silencer indentation on the OEM system.

At this point I need to give credit where credit is due and this morning I was offered either an expenses paid trip to Milltek development centre in Derby or a refund.

Who said customer service needed to be complicated?

Thanks Milltek.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Good to hear Craig...  Go straight to the top and shit gets done... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Stueyturn

Nice one Craig!
Pleased you got a result


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Good to hear Craig...  Go straight to the top and shit gets done... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


sad and true


----------



## gogs

Like its just out the showroom Craig

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## PeTTe-N

Good news Craig, well done mate. Thanks for the PM. I shall be getting in touch with them myself, I fancy a little trip to Derby


----------



## A8VCG

PeTTe-N said:


> Good news Craig, well done mate. Thanks for the PM. I shall be getting in touch with them myself, I fancy a little trip to Derby


maybe meet you there!


----------



## A8VCG

Driving along today and Ruby decided to get a selfie with her new friend.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Craig she looks stunning mate...  The speedlines look awesome.. Think we should get a pic of blue thunder and Ruby together on day. 

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Craig she looks stunning mate...  The speedlines look awesome.. Think we should get a pic of blue thunder and Ruby together on day.
> 
> Damien.


Thanks mate - road trip to scotland on that cards


----------



## gogs

She looks the nuts mate ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

Finally, the exhaust is perfect. Big thanks to RJM in Glenrothes who are Powerflow dealers for making the necessary adjustments and re-fabrication work to the new bLUE flame system. Thanks also to http://www.autops.co.uk/contact.asp


----------



## A8VCG

Continuing the detective work for a heavy rattle, coming from the rear. I could swear it was the tailgate so have stripped out the following:

Removed all tailgate trim including the tailgate Lock
Spare wheel sundries and polystyrene
Battery tray for anything loose
Checked spoiler
Checked glass & tightened the tailgate up at hinges & lubricated all moving parts
Checked the exhaust multiple occasions over the last few months!

My Conclusion - it's not any of the above.

Rattle is doing my head it - will check the drop links at the weekend. the only other thing I can think is that it may be the Rear Arm bushes as these are still standard items and one side was worn when my Adjustable Tie bars went on.

Anyone offer some advice on the noise generated from these large rear arm bushes when they go faulty?

thanks


----------



## mullum

Nope, sorry. But I do see an opportunity to pimp the poly bushes I'm selling 

viewtopic.php?t=486513


----------



## neil_audiTT

Checked the rear seat latches?

If the seat's not "slammed" into place after moving, they rattle as they're not seated correctly.


----------



## chrisbaker42

Looking really good.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ruby has a sister Craig... :wink:

Damien


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> Checked the rear seat latches?
> 
> If the seat's not "slammed" into place after moving, they rattle as they're not seated correctly.


What rear seat? don't have one - it is very loud..its not a subtle knock

it does sound like a tailgate or seat but it's not this -i can only think its either a loose shock , the rear arm bushes or a drop link but I don't think the drop link is this noise or rattly at low speed - it goes away when on the motorway!!!


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ruby has a sister Craig... :wink:
> 
> Damien


 s e x y b i t c h


----------



## Malky007

Cuprabhoy said:


> Finally, the exhaust is perfect. Big thanks to RJM in Glenrothes who are Powerflow dealers for making the necessary adjustments and re-fabrication work to the new bLUE flame system. Thanks also to http://www.autops.co.


Did they supply and fit your new system? Assume you took refund on the other one


----------



## A8VCG

Malky007 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the exhaust is perfect. Big thanks to RJM in Glenrothes who are Powerflow dealers for making the necessary adjustments and re-fabrication work to the new bLUE flame system. Thanks also to http://www.autops.co.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they supply and fit your new system? Assume you took refund on the other one
Click to expand...

Hi mate, exhaust came from APS - Fitted unsuccessfully locally so after 3 attempts and a word with APS we agreed a bit of fabrication was needed. RJM did the fabrication work - took about 4-5 hours to get it sorted.










If I was doing it again it would definitely be a custom system for me.

Cheers


----------



## A8VCG

Slow burn of late

I was up at RJM in Glenrothes getting the drop links done yesterday. My new custom fronts went on without any hassle however the rears were provided with ball joint ends and one needs to be a rose joint so it can bolt straight through. Simple mistake to make and my workshop will be able to simply send out a replacement end to sort this. Pic of quality









My fronts went on yesterday and are about an inch shorter than standard. This pulls the ARB into a more upright and stiffer positon and the result is quite noticable. The steering seems approximately 20-30% stiffer however the car seems flatter and grippier in the corners which is what we're all looking for at the end of the day.

I would completely recommend this and would possibly recommend this over polyurethane wishbone bushes in terms of driving / cornering impact. Now my car has both; everything seems really tight and really precise (defcons fitted in 2013 with H&R ARB's & Koni coilovers)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Great mod Craig, with added chassis performance benefit.. Plus they look really nice, well made pieces. 

Damien.


----------



## chamberlaintt

Hey Craig where did you get them drop links from? ,


----------



## A8VCG

chamberlaintt said:


> Hey Craig where did you get them drop links from? ,


PM'd - Custom made in the UK


----------



## A8VCG

RSD & PP's all in.

Muchos happy


----------



## gogs

Good work Craig 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Paulj100

Cuprabhoy said:


> RSD & PP's all in.
> 
> Muchos happy


Look good Craig. How are you finding getting in and out if them? I seem to fall in and stumble out of mine :lol: there must be a proper technique

Paul


----------



## A8VCG

Paulj100 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> RSD & PP's all in.
> 
> Muchos happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look good Craig. How are you finding getting in and out if them? I seem to fall in and stumble out of mine :lol: there must be a proper technique
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Thanks paul - I think the technique is the Paparazzi approach with knees together! :roll:

I tend to go in the same way as getting out - definitely getting into the car backside first with left hand on the steering wheel (lightly) and right hand on the boulster. Side on and people tend to point and wonder why you are a human roller coaster!


----------



## acgtrider

Lovely car. great inspiration. Great work must drive very well with that spec !!!!


----------



## A8VCG

acgtrider said:


> Lovely car. great inspiration. Great work must drive very well with that spec !!!!


Thanks mate, the Koni's have done about 3 or 4,000 miles now and loosening up a little bit. Fitted the custom front drop links a couple of months ago and they are slightly shorter which makes the steering nice and direct and a tad heavier. Also had some Powerflex rear suspension arm bushes fitted recently after some serious consideration. I had Powerflex Top mounts last year for a short time and they were unbearable in ride and noise. Fortunately the rear bushes feel really tight and run very smoothly over bumps.

The 19" alloys are in the garage for the winter and they are vey firm, especially with the kONi's but i enjoy looking at her wearing 19's which is half the battle for me. The handling is firm and best switching the Traction control when pushing a bit harder or it kicks in just when you don't need it.

Recaro's are nice to drive in - I'm just a small lad so they fit me nice and snug and still fiddling about with the seat height as canny see the bonnet if i'm pressed back in low! :lol:

Overall - getting there and watch this space for some nice little upgrades coming soon


----------



## Stueyturn

Cuprabhoy said:


> Overall - getting there and watch this space for some nice little upgrades coming soon


Ooooh, a little bit of wee just came out


----------



## A8VCG

Stueyturn said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - getting there and watch this space for some nice little upgrades coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, a little bit of wee just came out
Click to expand...

Stu - we talked about this!!! haha


----------



## A8VCG

Another little pic from the side - not a great pic but i don't pretend to be a pro!


----------



## mullum

You fitted those sidelights yet Craig ?


----------



## V6RUL

Under bonnet mods require an update..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

mullum said:


> You fitted those sidelights yet Craig ?


Haven't got round to it yet mate - will keep you posted

looking for a pair of xenon headlights to add some clear indicator lenses&#8230;

under the bonnet Steve - not sure quite what you mean??!


----------



## A8VCG




----------



## Paulj100

Great pics. Two cool looking TT s 8)

Paul


----------



## A8VCG

Paulj100 said:


> Great pics. Two cool looking TT s 8) Paul


MTM Alloys on my bros car are very cool sitting over the Brembos - car needs lowered 30mm but he's not interested in this&#8230;not yet! :lol:


----------



## gogs

Bit like the nuvolari alloys on Nems car, almost bought a set of these when I had the mk1 but let's just say they were not as described when I viewed them :-(
Keep chipping away at him Craig, it definitely needs lowering to make the most of the wheels ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

Took the opportunity to take some shots with the sun out and take Ruby slightly off-route for some private time


----------



## alexi7

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm RED is there really any other colour?


----------



## V6RUL

Some private time before she goes on holiday..
Steve


----------



## smallalex

Just read from start to finish looks amazing !! One question what's it like on fuel ?


----------



## dextter

Mate, Misano Red is my favourite colour for the Mk1 TT, and yours looks absolutely TOP DRAWER !

The wheels, and the suspension-drop you`ve chosen there are both just right, and IMHO this is arguably the best looking Misano TT that I`ve seen !

Well done mate; it`s a credit to you....... 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby...de na de de de na...

She is looking sweet Craig...  Might have to get my speedy's out again soon 8)

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

smallalex said:


> Just read from start to finish looks amazing !! One question what's it like on fuel ?


Thank you so much - not bad on fuel although with the VTDA and Blueflame there is always the temptation to drop the hammer in every gear. I'd say my average is still 20MPG around town and 30MPG on a good run.

Are you looking?


----------



## A8VCG

dextter said:


> Mate, Misano Red is my favourite colour for the Mk1 TT, and yours looks absolutely TOP DRAWER !
> 
> The wheels, and the suspension-drop you`ve chosen there are both just right, and IMHO this is arguably the best looking Misano TT that I`ve seen !
> 
> Well done mate; it`s a credit to you....... 8)


High praise indeed, cheers for this - I really love BBS wheels on the MK1 and the standard silver finish just works with the Misano.

8)


----------



## A8VCG

Big thank you to the man in the picture today for running me to the train station.

Ruby meets the man himself


----------



## V6RUL

On the move..

Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> Big thank you to the man in the picture today for running me to the train station.
> 
> Ruby meets the man himself


Great pic.  And a great Bloke... [smiley=cheers.gif]

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

I had the TT on the rolling road a few weeks ago. Only performance modifications to speak of are the VTDA and the Blueflame exhaust system. Dyno's vary in terms of power readings but thought I'd post them up for everyone to see.


----------



## Paulj100

Hi Craig. I see your selling your poles, didn't like them?

Paul


----------



## A8VCG

Paulj100 said:


> Hi Craig. I see your selling your poles, didn't like them?
> 
> Paul


I love them mate - have got some leather ones coming soon so current ones are available


----------



## TWO2TUF

Awesome build


----------



## neil_audiTT

That's a healthy V6


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> That's a healthy V6


Thanks Neil - have been beavering away in the bat cave of late and thought I'd send out a little teaser. In the pipeline are a new pair of seats which means my Recaro's with red backs are up for grabs. Also on the agenda is a softer suspension set up so my Koni's will be available soon. PM me if interested - Koni kit is as new and came with a lifetime warranty and can be viewed on the car prior to sale and happy to test drive for 100% transparency and peace of mind.


----------



## Stueyturn

I'll give you 2 turnips and some light hand relief for the Recaro's mate 
Joking aside, looking forward to seeing Ruby with her updates!


----------



## A8VCG

Stueyturn said:


> I'll give you 2 turnips and some light hand relief for the Recaro's mate
> Joking aside, looking forward to seeing Ruby with her updates!


That's the best offer I've had this month


----------



## Robdogg3058

Car looks stunning, I really want a red one now!


----------



## Hoggy

Robdogg3058 said:


> Car looks stunning, I really want a red one now!


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] of course you do, no surprise there.  
Hoggy.


----------



## A8VCG

Just starting to think about getting her detailed for the winter. I'm considering using the Gtechniq stuff, which was the same stuff used on my dads Porsche. What should I pay for a 2 stage detail anyone?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cuprabhoy said:


> Just starting to think about getting her detailed for the winter. I'm considering using the Gtechniq stuff, which was the same stuff used on my dads Porsche. What should I pay for a 2 stage detail anyone?


Me lots of money for a pucker job.. 

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Chaps, Cuprabhoy has retired. Don't worry, I'm still here but with my new TTF Alias "A8VCG"

The time was right to move away from the Seat stable and simply use my registration number as it's more meaningful. It should also help with search for all those wonderful witty comments posted over the years!

cheers craig


----------



## gogs

A cracking thread Craig 
Looking forward to seeing the car in the near future 
Still love the red, reminds of me if the old V6, still Stu keeps it in tip top condition


----------



## A8VCG

The time has come for a significant update. "Ruby 5.0"

Last year I was considering moving away from the MK1 to sample another German marque from Stuttgart. After some serious brow beating and discussion with some of my best TTF-Friends I decided that I didn't really want to tie all my money into a standard Porsche that ultimately didn't fully float my boat. Now a yellow 993 is another matter but fortunately I had some real perspective! lol.

So I decided after 4 years of ownership of a truly wonderful car that I would formulate a staged approach to a Masterplan&#8230;

Today that Masterplan got a step closer so I wanted to take stock and explain the stages:

*Ruby 1.0* 
One careful owner
FASH
Completely standard

*Ruby 2.0 consisted of the following upgrades:*
Brembo Jnr Upgrade
Koni Coilovers
H&R Anti Roll Bars
Defcons and some Poly bushes 
S3 Dave Adjustable Tie bars

These were the first mods done on the car and boy it was fun.

*Ruby 3.0 consisted of the following upgrades:*
Genuine Audi staggered 19" BBS Speedlines
Recaro Pole Position Seats
Milltek Catback Exhaust
VTDA Induction kit

*Ruby 4.0 consisted of the following upgrades:*
Blueflame Catback Exhaust
QS Rear Seat Delete kit
Uprated adjustable drop links
Poly rear arm/chassis bushes

So after some serious thought last year I came pretty close to taking a trip to The Netherlands to have a Rotrex Supercharger conversion. Everything sounded "right" however I had that niggle all MK1 owners can identify with. The niggle is the multiplier effect where you upgrade something and then something or everything starts to fail. I couldn't spend my cash and then watch my car self destruct. That just wouldn't be prudent! Many others have tried and failed here and yes they have told a great story but the heartbreak on the forum is tangible for some.

*Ruby 5.0 *- Many of you will of seen the rolling road figures done by Autograph near Preston back in April. The result was a very healthy 270bhp and the ideal platform for progress, especially with all the other mods above. Since April, the car has been with Autograph and today the work was completed...


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one, hope the drive home is a good one.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Nice one, hope the drive home is a good one.
> Steve


Just took it easy Steve and made it back with no issues. 25* down South and 15* back in Edinburgh - what's that about?!

PM'd


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Congratulations Craig

hope the drive was good (give it a few days).

Spend some time searching out some seriously quick cars & then confuse them, you'll enjoy it!

ps welcome to the select few (I suppose I'd better type my thread up now...)


----------



## A8VCG

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Congratulations Craig
> 
> hope the drive was good (give it a few days).
> 
> Spend some time searching out some seriously quick cars & then confuse them, you'll enjoy it!
> 
> ps welcome to the select few (I suppose I'd better type my thread up now...)


The build wasn't without its complications and delays but will be worth the wait. If I wasn't running her in, I would of had the opportunity to waste a Golf R on the M6. Look forward to reading your build thread.


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, hope the drive home is a good one.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Just took it easy Steve and made it back with no issues. 25* down South and 15* back in Edinburgh - what's that about?!
> 
> PM'd
Click to expand...

It's an ill wind that's blowing in Scotland at the moment, but set to improve in 20 years.. :lol:

Any popping and flames yet..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Maybe I am not part of the gang but I don't understand this update - have you now done a turbo conversion ? Have you got any performAnce figures ?


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Matt

sorry, smoke & mirrors!

We've both succumbed to the siren call of V6RUL.

To paraphrase George Orwell, when he was discussing turbocharging (I'm sure he must have), 4 cylinders good, 6 cylinders better.


----------



## Matt B

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> sorry, smoke & mirrors!
> 
> We've both succumbed to the siren call of V6RUL.
> 
> To paraphrase George Orwell, when he was discussing turbocharging (I'm sure he must have), 4 cylinders good, 6 cylinders better.


Look forward to the dyno graph that proves the point 

Well done to you both, wish you very well with your builds.


----------



## Ciano91

Very nice  Just picked one up myself, must get a thread up


----------



## V6RUL

It will take Craig a while before his car goes on the rollers in anger but I did see his car on Autographs rollers at 6psi and generated 300bhp and 300lb/ft.
So compared to a 1.8 or stroker, less boost required to generate the numbers.
I think Craig's kit is capable of 14/15 psi, but I await Craig's confirmation.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

For a number of years it wasn't seen as feasible to boost a TT due to either no or very little in the way of product paths, but as the cost of ownership comes down peeps have more disposable income to invest in the mods they choose.

HPA have paved the way to a feasible and reasonably priced turbo solution with an upgrade path.
HPA are not 100% perfect with their products but they are getting a good market share of sales and hopefully their kits can only improve over time.

There are a few peeps on here now that have gone down the boosted route and it will add a new dimension to the TT community and make for interesting reading.
There are at least 5 of us on the TTF and I'm sure more will be coming out of the woodwork to share.
Steve


----------



## mstew

Is this the £4k DIY canadian kit that got fitted?

Love to know the spec's 8)


----------



## V6RUL

mstew said:


> Is this the £4k DIY canadian kit that got fitted?
> 
> Love to know the spec's 8)


Craig doesn't have the DTM entry level kit limited to 7psi.
I think Craig has a mid-range kit capable of 14/15psi.
Steve


----------



## mstew

Doesn't that mean the same base parts but with extras like intercooler and stronger rods to run more boost?

Either way, looking forward to see some figures, pictures etc


----------



## V6RUL

mstew said:


> Doesn't that mean the same base parts but with extras like intercooler and stronger rods to run more boost?
> 
> Either way, looking forward to see some figures, pictures etc


HPA offer single turbo DTM kits as well as single turbo Legacy kits.
There are also twin turbo kits for the hardened few.
I think Craig has a DTM kit with optional extras from the upgrade path and personal options.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that mean the same base parts but with extras like intercooler and stronger rods to run more boost?
> 
> Either way, looking forward to see some figures, pictures etc
> 
> 
> 
> HPA offer single turbo DTM kits as well as single turbo Legacy kits.
> There are also twin turbo kits for the hardened few.
> I think Craig has a DTM kit with optional extras from the upgrade path and personal options.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Maybe we will get to finally get to see a v6 turbo dyno


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that mean the same base parts but with extras like intercooler and stronger rods to run more boost?
> 
> Either way, looking forward to see some figures, pictures etc
> 
> 
> 
> HPA offer single turbo DTM kits as well as single turbo Legacy kits.
> There are also twin turbo kits for the hardened few.
> I think Craig has a DTM kit with optional extras from the upgrade path and personal options.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we will get to finally get to see a v6 turbo dyno
Click to expand...

Maybe.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> Maybe I am not part of the gang but I don't understand this update - have you now done a turbo conversion ? Have you got any performAnce figures ?
> 
> Look forward to the dyno graph that proves the point
> 
> Well done to you both, wish you very well with your builds.


Thanks Matt,

So you don't like too much foreplay to begin with - I can respect that  ...but where to start?!

After opting for the Track Edition HPA EFR kit back in December, I did my due diligence by speaking to no less than 7 Installers with a view to complete my build. It became apparent there were various levels depending on budget but *Autograph* near Preston stood out with their experience and the level of detail they showed me. They also came highly recommended by Steve V6RUL and after chatting at length with them about the best possible build it was decided that:

The engine and Gearbox needed to come out of the car for assembly
A suitable uprated clutch was required.
The bottom end would be rebuilt.
The timing chains and tensioners would be replaced along with the water pump and everything else...
The engine needed split and cleaned / inspected / head skimmed before reassembly with the headspacer plate...

Here's a few pics of the first few days on the job:


----------



## Matt B

What's your target power ?


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> What's your target power ?


Not too concerned with power and didn't go into it with a target in mind other than being aware of the figures that are posted on the HPA site. I'm never going to start chasing ponies Matt although your motor is putting out some stunning figures on paper.

The benefit of selecting the HPA turbo other than the quality of the kit components was the usable torque which is the combination of the standard V6 grunt and the impact of the forced induction. The torque is increased throughout the rev range however the peak torque jumps significantly higher up the range.


----------



## A8VCG

Some pics of the hardware:


























Beautiful downpipe - manufactured by HPA in Canada


----------



## A8VCG

For my build, I have chosen a slightly different route than Pete (lotuselanplus2s). Although many things are similar, there are some subtle differences which largely come down to personal preference. That's what's great about tuning don't you think?

*HPA Track Edition Kit*



Liquid Cooled Integrated Short Runner Intake Manifold
After Cooler Package for Integrated Intake Air-to-Water Intercooler (tank + pipes + pump etc)
Cast Exhaust Manifold, with External Oxygen Sensors
EFR 76/70 Turbo, featuring Gamma-Ti Turbine Wheels and Dual Ceramic Ball Bearing Design
Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings
Stainless Steel Down Pipe 70mm
Stainless Steel Turbo Assembly Heatshield
550ml Siemens Injectors
Custom Wrapped Silicone Piping with Stainless Steel Clamps
Head Spacer Plate to Lower Compression Head Gaskets and Head Bolts + longer timing chain
Braided Stainless Steel Oil Feed Line
Oil Return Lines
Performance ECU Upgrade

*Clutch Update*

I decided very early on that I wanted to retain the DMF so had originally selected a stage3 Spec clutch on the recommendation from HPA. When the time came to change the clutch, the one supplied wasn't the correct part so an alternative clutch was required. Autograph supplied a new OEM slave, master cylinder, LUK DMF and after a lengthy discussion an uprated organic *Sachs Motorsport* clutch was ordered for the full assembly. The result is fantastic and the end result feels just like a stock clutch which I'm delighted with. The original DMF and clutch was still in excellent condition having covered 121k.

*Extras*


I selected the very OEM looking *VDO Boost gauge* and opted for psi readings as it just makes more sense to me. I chose to mount this in the dash using the vent mounting plate which allows air to pass around which I thought was a nice touch.

Stainless Steel Decat was chosen for the best possible airflow which means the cat will need to be fitted at MOT time

Forge Catch Can

*Additional Information*

Although Pete decided on the HPA upgrade package, I decided early on that I didn't want the inline fuel pump and if there was an issue with the standard pump that I would simply change this with an internal RS4 one which I believe is a direct replacement. The MAF can also be changed quite easily at a later date if I wish. Like Pete, the full bottom end was rebuilt with the upgraded Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings along with new timing chains, tensioners, waterpump, piston rings and oil pump.

*Early Verdict*

The car feels considerably quicker and the torque really does mean you can sit in top gear when you're on the move without the need to change down. That's high praise when you consider the original low/mid torque, the V6 has on tap. Having only covered a couple of hundred miles the car still feels nimble and there is not much in the way of additional weight up front that I can detect. The road noise on the motorway is amazingly quiet and refined which makes for a great tourer while keeping the surprise well hidden.

Under acceleration it's a different matter altogether and with the decat the car pops like a TVR when lifting off and she sounds like a bit of a bully. The car idles like a standard car and there are no traction problems or flashing dashboard lights which is nice - that being said a custom map is on the cards after she has been run in correctly.


----------



## neil_audiTT

How'd i miss this!

I knew you were doing it, But still :lol:

Awesome stuff. I want shotgun!


----------



## Stueyturn

Great to hear you've got her back Craig!
We'll have to meet up soon so I can get a look at her


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> How'd i miss this!
> 
> I knew you were doing it, But still :lol:
> 
> Awesome stuff. I want shotgun!


You can be my wing man anytime 8)


----------



## neilc

Two turbo V6 threads in one day !! We have waited years for these so nice to see. And it's Misano the best colour :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

2015 turbo meet..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

neilc said:


> Two turbo V6 threads in one day !! We have waited years for these so nice to see. And it's Misano the best colour :wink:


Thanks Neil - we've been organising the synchronised "V" attack for a year now! :roll:

heard the news on the garage which i think is great progression. What's these suspension kits you're promoting?


----------



## neilc

They are MSS kits but alas only for the MK2 platform at the moment , but you never know what might happen. Look forward to seeing your V6T somewhere soon.


----------



## A8VCG

Stueyturn said:


> Great to hear you've got her back Craig!
> We'll have to meet up soon so I can get a look at her


Look forward to seeing you again mate - loads to update on that a thread can't portray. It's been some journey so far


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Congrats Craig

much easier to communicate via the forum rather than PM"s :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's good to see V6 Turbo's taking over the forum, about time!

OK, who's next?


----------



## neil_audiTT

Me Me Me Me Me Me ME!


----------



## V6RUL

neil_audiTT said:


> Me Me Me Me Me Me ME!


Boosted and bagged..not been done on here yet..
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

:lol: I dont think i can match the pressure i use in my suspension. But i need to at least put some pressure in the engine :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me Me Me Me Me Me ME!
> 
> 
> 
> Boosted and bagged..not been done on here yet..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Neil , I know you're on the dark side but if you need any information on the build and want to ride shotgun then I'd be delighted. The de-cat is awesome BTW (your idea dixxhead - lol !!) - I drove down the banking district in Edinburgh yesterday and the only way to keep the exhaust sounding like an exhaust and not a shotgun was to absolutely leather it in second and haul ass outta there


----------



## V6RUL

Think I may be seeing Neil first at ADI..unless your gonna haul ass..
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

All this turbo talk is making me mighty jelly.

Definitely need a ride in one :lol:

Might be in touch Craig. Need to do some maths first.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## L33JSA

Glad to see you've got her back all done mate. 8)

Can you see why I was hesitant about trying to get it all done in a week for you.....such timescales are just unrealistic with these kind of projects :wink:

Looking forward to seeing some more pics & graphs


----------



## A8VCG

L33JSA said:


> Glad to see you've got her back all done mate. 8)
> 
> Can you see why I was hesitant about trying to get it all done in a week for you.....such timescales are just unrealistic with these kind of projects :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some more pics & graphs


Good to hear from you Lee. What's your chat? The build has taken significantly longer than I expected and I think realistically it's an 6 week job with 10 -15 hours per week. Also allowing for the ECU to be shipped back to Canada for mapping and returned which I also believe can be overcome with a custom map in the UK to reduce timeframes.

Will send you a PM at some point and thanks for all your advice at the start of the year


----------



## A8VCG

A couple of pics taken today - will get the engine bay cleaned at some point and pictured properly:


----------



## A8VCG

Build pics:


----------



## A8VCG

More build pics:


----------



## A8VCG

Additional build pics:


----------



## neil_audiTT

Oh yes, looks mega!

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Congrats Craig, it seems to have been an age since it started !


----------



## Tyrer

I'm drooling, your V6 was one of my favourite looking when I joined and scoured threads and now it's packing a V6T well I'm done - perfect mate.


----------



## A8VCG

Tyrer said:


> I'm drooling, your V6 was one of my favourite looking when I joined and scoured threads and now it's packing a V6T well I'm done - perfect mate.


Thanks very much - It's getting there!!!


----------



## gogs

Well I've had the pleasure of a trip along the M8 this afternoon in this amazing V6 turbo, it's awesome, the power delivery is nothing short of amazing, smooth and consistent throughout the Rev range 
It's a V6 on steroids, love the noise from the Blueflame exhaust

Well done Craig, it's an awesome car, it feels emense, even from the passenger pole position  Stu I'm coming back after my old V6 ! Just kidding ;-)

Really good to finally meet up with you Craig, cracking bloke, cracking car 

Look forward to meeting up again at some point


----------



## Stueyturn

Craig, I need you to confirm that next time I see you there will be no 
"You must do this." 
Or / and
"It will ONLY cost you £xxxxx."


----------



## neil_audiTT

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Well I've had the pleasure of a trip along the M8 this afternoon in this amazing V6 turbo, it's awesome, the power delivery is nothing short of amazing, smooth and consistent throughout the Rev range
> It's a V6 on steroids, love the noise from the Blueflame exhaust
> 
> Well done Craig, it's an awesome car, it feels emense, even from the passenger pole position  Stu I'm coming back after my old V6 ! Just kidding ;-)
> 
> Really good to finally meet up with you Craig, cracking bloke, cracking car
> 
> Look forward to meeting up again at some point


Great to meet up yesterday Gordon and it's been a long time coming. Will need to get the camera out the next time we meet and maybe produce a youtube video to link through to. There might well be referendum media backlash & reports of gunshots yesterday at George Square in Glasgow but I can confirm it was in fact my TT showing her teeth to the 30mph limit!

On a side note, the traffics pulled along side me on my way back to Edinburgh today on the M8 and gave me the thumbs up which kind of made my day in a strange way - maybe it was the fact i was doing 60 and driving Miss Daisy


----------



## gogs

Indeed, I'm sure the TTS would brush up well enough for a few pics ;-)

Ruby does like a fart now and again, and I thought you said she was a lady :-o


----------



## A8VCG

Stueyturn said:


> Craig, I need you to confirm that next time I see you there will be no
> "You must do this." Or / and "It will ONLY cost you £xxxxx."


I will try mate - haha!



gogs said:


> Indeed, I'm sure the TTS would brush up well enough for a few pics ;-)
> 
> Ruby does like a fart now and again, and I thought you said she was a lady :-o


What is it like - It's unbelievable, the bangs and pops that come out the exhaust when lifting off - Like a TVR on methane!


----------



## A8VCG

Couple of initial pics of my VDO Boost gauge. Not 100% on the 52mm version but the vent still allows air through:


----------



## A8VCG

More pics:


----------



## V6RUL

Nice pics.
Like the way the plug wires are tucked for a cleaner look.. 8) 
Could do with a decent clean and gel coating on those trim bits.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Nice pics.
> Like the way the plug wires are tucked for a cleaner look.. 8)
> Could do with a decent clean and gel coating on those trim bits.. :roll:
> Steve


Yes i like the way this is done too mate...

Could you show me how to do this properly ?


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics.
> Like the way the plug wires are tucked for a cleaner look.. 8)
> Could do with a decent clean and gel coating on those trim bits.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i like the way this is done too mate...
> 
> Could you show me how to do this properly ?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm immune to cleaning, the wind does it for me..
Steve


----------



## gogs

I agree with Steve Craig ;-)

I think you need a polished catch can in there and the rest of the engine bay bling kit fitted 
I'm just saying ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> I agree with Steve Craig ;-)
> 
> I think you need a polished catch can in there and the rest of the engine bay bling kit fitted
> I'm just saying ;-)


But, she drives great :lol:

:roll:


----------



## gogs

A wolf the Sheep's clothing


----------



## neil_audiTT

This thread needs to go back a few pages as it's not helping "my 964 project fund" :lol:


----------



## gogs

Neil that 964 goal was missed the minute you went air ride ;-)


----------



## neil_audiTT

Gotta have a practical daily Gordon! Man math's at its finest!


----------



## gogs

Ha ha, fair point ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> A wolf the Sheep's clothing


Absolutely - but that's just a TT - lol



gogs said:


> A wolf the Sheep's clothing


Now that is a journey requiring a bottomless money pit - Check out this Topgear "singer" feature






Great comparison to the Eagle E Type


----------



## A8VCG

Found a couple of more pics:


----------



## V6RUL

Gotta luv EFRs for their compactness, but not compact enough for me as i would need the 8000 series and HPA have played with it and given up as Audi built the firewall too close to the engine.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

ive put some update in the V6 Turbo posts.. 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Gotta luv EFRs for their compactness, but not compact enough for me as i would need the 8000 series and HPA have played with it and given up as Audi built the firewall too close to the engine.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ive put some update in the V6 Turbo posts..
> Steve


Are you gonna let a firewall stop you Steve? There are ways around this ;-)

Where you're going, you don't need firewalls!


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta luv EFRs for their compactness, but not compact enough for me as i would need the 8000 series and HPA have played with it and given up as Audi built the firewall too close to the engine.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ive put some update in the V6 Turbo posts..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna let a firewall stop you Steve? There are ways around this ;-)
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure there isn't enough space for an 8000 with A/R compressor size I need.
Looks like I'm stuck with an external WG and BOV.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Good news is that I have specked a suitable upgrade in a HTA GT3786 with either a Turbine A/R of 0.82 or 1.06, but not sure which A/R to go for. Not pulled the trigger until dyno results are in and will see what's what.

How's the break in going?
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta luv EFRs for their compactness, but not compact enough for me as i would need the 8000 series and HPA have played with it and given up as Audi built the firewall too close to the engine.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ive put some update in the V6 Turbo posts..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna let a firewall stop you Steve? There are ways around this ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure there isn't enough space for an 8000 with A/R compressor size I need.
> Looks like I'm stuck with an external WG and BOV.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Good news is that I have specked a suitable upgrade in a HTA GT3786 with either a Turbine A/R of 0.82 or 1.06, but not sure which A/R to go for. Not pulled the trigger until dyno results are in and will see what's what.
> 
> How's the break in going?
> Steve
Click to expand...

You know what you're doing pal.

Enjoying having the car back but not gonna get her abroad until next year as still a few things need to be ironed out with the car.


----------



## gogs

Where were you planning on taking her Craig?


----------



## neil_audiTT

Probably just south of the Scottish border :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

She's already travelled further to get her big whistler fitted ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> Probably just south of the Scottish border :lol:





gogs said:


> She's already travelled further to get her big whistler fitted ;-)


what Gogs said ;-) would like to do a European trip at some point - maybe back to her homeland?!


----------



## V6RUL

Keep your eye on the international events section as there should be new trip announced in the next few weeks.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

Yeah i reckon next year i'm doing a europe biggy.

I've been for the past 3 years through holland. Roads are so much nicer over there!

I fancy seeing what Switzerland has to offer, The alps, austria and the french southern coast.


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Keep you eye on the international events section as there should be new trip announced in the next few weeks.
> Steve


Thanks Steve



neil_audiTT said:


> Yeah i reckon next year i'm doing a europe biggy.
> 
> I've been for the past 3 years through holland. Roads are so much nicer over there!
> 
> I fancy seeing what Switzerland has to offer, The alps, austria and the french southern coast.


Would be great to follow you over Neil


----------



## V6RUL

What about Waterfest 2015..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> What about Waterfest 2015..
> Steve


I'd prefer a trip to the Alps than a trip to a theme park but will look into it - maybe chat at ADi

:roll:


----------



## neil_audiTT

I wasn't really sure what Steve was getting at then :lol:

Oooh you going ADi Craig?

I'm gonna see how my bus suspension takes to the track


----------



## V6RUL

Waterfest @ Treffen is the biggest VAG gathering in Europe.
Google is your best friend.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

I googled, and ended up in Thailand :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

Try Worthersee Treffen..
https://en-gb.facebook.com/wortherseetreffengti
https://www.facebook.com/events/384237788324246/




Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Thailand sounds more fun.

I think a vag enthusiast might mean something completely different though.


----------



## gogs

What are you guys like ! Does sound interesting though


----------



## V6RUL

Its amazing how more confident one feels when one has the "show and go".. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

Ah you meant worthersee.

In that case, yes yes yes and yes.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

neil_audiTT said:


> Ah you meant worthersee.
> 
> In that case, yes yes yes and yes.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


Place gets really busy, so accomodation and tickets need to be booked quite early.
No entry to the town without a ticket.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> What are you guys like ! Does sound interesting though


Sounds like a lot of fun lads - Could be up for this in 2015 in a mk1 & mk2 convoy


----------



## neil_audiTT

More compressed air than british gas.


----------



## Matt B

Are you just running actuator pressure ? Do you intend to fit an EBC at some point ?


----------



## A8VCG

Totally love these cars and so good to work on -

Adjusted the driver side window and raised her up a little bit to reduce wind noise at speed

&

Removed glove box to plumb in the pressure gauge in centre vent.


----------



## gogs

Was the window adjustable via the door bottom as I advised Craig?


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Was the window adjustable via the door bottom as I advised Craig?


Spot on Gordon -not sure if there is a "How to" but it's very easy. Tools needed:

16MM Socket and ratchet (Will update with exact later)
T20 or T15 Hex & small 1/4 ratchet(Will update with exact later)

Procedure:


No need to remove the door skin.
Remove all three black plastic dust covers pressed in the bottom of the door.
Remove both 16mm Nuts 
Adjust the three threaded hex bolts evenly and change the angle of the glass.
Fit and Re-torque the 16mm Nuts.
Check glass is at correct height by closing the door so window raises.
Replace all three dust covers or re-adjust for suitable height


----------



## gogs

The mk2 window adjustment can be done with a long 5mm Allen key, same procedure for adjustment, a lot of door closing and checking the window fitment ;-)

Glad it worked


----------



## A8VCG




----------



## gogs

Dropped you a text and a PM regarding the missing trim ;-)


----------



## ABODON

Very impressive! Get some videos posted!!


----------



## A8VCG

ABODON said:


> Very impressive! Get some videos posted!!


Will definitely get that done at some point - here are some Vent Gauge pics for now


----------



## Matt B

Matt B said:


> Are you just running actuator pressure ? Do you intend to fit an EBC at some point ?


You not talking to me lol


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just running actuator pressure ? Do you intend to fit an EBC at some point ?
> 
> 
> 
> You not talking to me lol
Click to expand...

Sorry Matt, I thought you were asking Neil about his Air&#8230;

My plan is not to fit an Electronic Boost Controller as I have a really neat manual adjustment in the engine bay next to the Cylinder Head. I've now done about 500 miles on 0.5 bar (not sure about actuator pressure on the Borg - educate me!) and will take her for an oil and filter change this week. She's over fueling a bit and in need of a custom map but is running very well overall.

I seem to remember you saying in a thread that the Manual V6 Turbo is the ideal everyday car and I have to say she is very refined under 3,000 rpm.



Matt B said:


> I actually think a mk1 v6 manual running this kit could well be the best option for that combination of daily driver with a performance edge.


After this there's a real surge to the redline and the delivery is very smooth. 

Cheers


----------



## Matt B

Hi Craig 
Interesting you are running an MBC - it's basically a very simple way of doing what an EBC does. 
You will have a line from the intake manifold to the actuator on the turbo and your manual boost controller will be inline where you can either send the manifold pressure direct to the actuator - or set to introduce a leak - which will in turn leave your actuator and wastegate closed for a little longer.

Now the EBC does the same job except you can control it very precisely and from inside the car.
If I turn mine off I just run actuator pressure at about 0.8 bar and its very linear almost like a NA car, but when I switch it onto the A setting its about 1.7bar and a bloody hooligan


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> Hi Craig
> Interesting you are running an MBC - it's basically a very simple way of doing what an EBC does.
> You will have a line from the intake manifold to the actuator on the turbo and your manual boost controller will be inline where you can either send the manifold pressure direct to the actuator - or set to introduce a leak - which will in turn leave your actuator and wastegate closed for a little longer.
> 
> Now the EBC does the same job except you can control it very precisely and from inside the car.
> If I turn mine off I just run actuator pressure at about 0.8 bar and its very linear almost like a NA car, but when I switch it onto the A setting its about 1.7bar and a bloody hooligan


The manual controller came with the kit - I'm not 100% but I think the DTM kit comes with an EBC. Future mod at some point as would be good to do the switcharoo&#8230;

It never ends mate! :?


----------



## V6RUL

Take off point should be before throttle and not manifold as this can be confusing for the controller especially at part throttle.

DTM kit has an EBC as spiking wasn't controlled well enough with a MBC, but as the kit Craig has runs higher boost it copes better as the MBC isn't at the bottom end of the adjustable range, but an EBC would be more beneficial overall.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

If it's of interest my kit came without a Boost Controller but it was immediately apparent on the Rolling Road that the boost was falling off very low down the revs hence the garage fitted a £75 Demon Tweeks Manual Boost Controller. This managed to hold the boost a lot better but it still only manages to get to approx 13psi from memory before dropping down again as the revs rise - still good for 400 bhp though.

I therefore ordered the Apexi Electronic Boost Controller - thanks Matt. If it's good enough for Matt it's good enough for me :lol:

The garage have just fitted the EBC & I'm hoping to pick it up in the next day or two, however I won't bother fiddling with it for the moment - I'm going to take it for a trip to a specialist to do a full custom map & they can set everything up so it works properly.

I also have finally had the Race Cat's fitted - be very wary of the 100 cell race cat's from HPA. I misguidedly thought that it would be a simple'ish bolt on job.......wrong! You literally get x2 core's & you have to completely fabricate a unit to hold them + then cut & fit them into the exhaust system. A de-cat does sound a lot lot simpler, but then again I'm not keen on having a farting car :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

EBCs are better, but a manual jobbie can be cost effective..if it works.

I'm running decat and there are no farts coming out of her, just the one driving.
Latest vid from the Swiss trip and there are good sound bites of my V6..




Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> EBCs are better, but a manual jobbie can be cost effective..if it works.
> 
> I'm running decat and there are no farts coming out of her, just the one driving.
> Latest vid from the Swiss trip and there are good sound bites of my V6..
> Steve


Thanks Steve - interesting editing. Did you have influence on the Alpine music? Will look into the EBC but budget was reached and breached some months ago!


----------



## V6RUL

Not my video and put together by the Dutch guys.

If your MBC works then don't bother upgrading to something similar to what myself and Peter have.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

lol, music on that video is amazing.


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> lol, music on that video is amazing.


Glad you're in better spirits today :lol:


----------



## gogs

Some nice cars in that vid Steve  
As Neil said that music is awesome


----------



## V6RUL

I've got the TTF to add international events into current topics so peeps can see if there is something happening as I don't want any excuses as to why you not coming along..
Steve


----------



## gogs

Ha ha


----------



## A8VCG

Looking for a 5w40 Engine oil - anyone got a recommendation?

thanks


----------



## V6RUL

erm 250..


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> erm 250..


 where do i get that?!!


----------



## V6RUL

Opie Oils are a sponsor on here and maybe able to sort you out.

Im running semi 5-30 for now.
Steve


----------



## Brown

nice car, that power must feel so aggressive over a standard TT, any plans to lighten it more to get the most out of it ?


----------



## V6RUL

Brown said:


> nice car, that power must feel so aggressive over a standard TT, any plans to lighten it more to get the most out of it ?


Craig has already removed his back seats and maybe ballast weight too..which is probably a 40kg saving.
Ive done similar but including rear towing eye and AC system for an additional 25kg saving on top.

Must really get mine weighed.
Steve


----------



## mstew

V6RUL said:


> EBCs are better, but a manual jobbie can be cost effective..if it works.
> 
> I'm running decat and there are no farts coming out of her, just the one driving.
> Latest vid from the Swiss trip and there are good sound bites of my V6..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Did you guys pass through the place where this bus was headed :roll: :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

mstew said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> EBCs are better, but a manual jobbie can be cost effective..if it works.
> 
> I'm running decat and there are no farts coming out of her, just the one driving.
> Latest vid from the Swiss trip and there are good sound bites of my V6..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys pass through the place where this bus was headed :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Dude, that's brilliant - the look on that cow's face!  "mooo"


----------



## V6RUL

The windy city..or is that Chicago..

You see allsorts on these international trips..you dont know what your missing.
Plenty of other vids linked into the trip itself on the Swiss event thread.
Here is one from me to keep you going..
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... cgXGFrrqwc
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> The windy city..or is that Chicago..
> 
> You see allsorts on these international trips..you dont know what your missing.
> Plenty of other vids linked into the trip itself on the Swiss event thread.
> Here is one from me to keep you going..
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... cgXGFrrqwc
> Steve


Average trip MPG steve?

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The windy city..or is that Chicago..
> 
> You see allsorts on these international trips..you dont know what your missing.
> Plenty of other vids linked into the trip itself on the Swiss event thread.
> Here is one from me to keep you going..
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... cgXGFrrqwc
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Average trip MPG steve?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

24mpg average and 3000 miles covered.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Tell you what - that isn't too bad for the power. How were the ears on the motorway?


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> Tell you what - that isn't too bad for the power. How were the ears on the motorway?


Your not on boost all the time, maybe 5% if that! but when on it..6mpg
Noise is coming out of the back and getting the tailgators, no issue with cabin noise, especially with Dynamat through all the back end.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what - that isn't too bad for the power. How were the ears on the motorway?
> 
> 
> 
> Your not on boost all the time, maybe 5% if that! but when on it..6mpg
> Noise is coming out of the back and getting the tailgators, no issue with cabin noise, especially with Dynamat through all the back end.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Autograph recommended a 3" exhaust system so my Blueflame system which was fabricated for a perfect fit will be available soon with both a decat and an OEM cat. I'm speaking with Pipewerx and BCS about a custom system but I need the new system to be as quiet as the Blueflame on the motorway. The blueflame system is awesome and sounds fantastic on full chap but I need to take the advice from my tuner.


----------



## A8VCG

Brown said:


> nice car, that power must feel so aggressive over a standard TT, any plans to lighten it more to get the most out of it ?


Sorry mate, I missed your post yesterday. As Steve said, i have a RSD but still have the rear N/S weight which will be removed at some point. I wouldn't say she was aggressive but I'm not a constant red-liner! :lol:

The car revs beautifully and smooth and there is a significant shift in peak torque from just under 3,000rpm to 5,000rpm and she climbs very well. I just love this engine and love it even more. I keep saying she is like an event everytime I get in her and the senses are overwhelmed and that's from the v6 rumble, turbo whistle, power surge, Boost Gauge and that's before you think about changing gear! 

I have Recaro PP's which lighten the car some more but I never felt she was front heavy in the first place and always found the handling quite direct especially after fitting the koni's and ARB's.

No complaints


----------



## V6RUL

You will find that your turboed car is quieter than when it was N/A as the turbo chops all the noise up, but with a few tweaks it can come alive again.
Im Pipewerx 3" turbo back with a small centre resonator and custom split back end.
If your putting cats in, then this will reduce noise.

If i were to mess with the exhaust again i would certainly consider..no cats, two inline centre resonators and no back box.
Pipewerx, BCS & Blueflame are within approx 15 miles from each other if you have to travel between them. 
As your running the 7000 EFR setup, your exhaust sizing is important as you have WG gases and exhaust gases both have to fit in there.
I would love an EFR setup but i would have to go tubular manifold to be able to have the space for a 8 or 9000 series.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Autograph recommended a 3" exhaust system so my Blueflame system which was fabricated for a perfect fit will be available soon with both a decat and an OEM cat. I'm speaking with Pipewerx and BCS about a custom system but I need the new system to be as quiet as the Blueflame on the motorway. The blueflame system is awesome and sounds fantastic on full chap but I need to take the advice from my tuner.



V6RUL said:


> You will find that your turboed car is quieter than when it was N/A as the turbo chops all the noise up, but with a few tweaks it can come alive again.
> Im Pipewerx 3" turbo back with a small centre resonator and custom split back end.
> If your putting cats in, then this will reduce noise.
> 
> If i were to mess with the exhaust again i would certainly consider..no cats, two inline centre resonators and no back box.
> Pipewerx, BCS & Blueflame are within approx 15 miles from each other if you have to travel between them.
> As your running the 7000 EFR setup, your exhaust sizing is important as you have WG gases and exhaust gases both have to fit in there.
> I would love an EFR setup but i would have to go tubular manifold to be able to have the space for a 8 or 9000 series.
> Steve


Thanks Steve,yes I must admit I prefer the understated noise from an exhaust and the turbo had made it slightly quieter but for the motorway the Blueflame was good anyway and didn't drone at all. If it is slightly quieter then this is what I'm looking for out of a new system. Would be interesting to get the db range but I do speak on the phone from time to time on the motorway so the Blueflame system is just about perfect.


----------



## V6RUL

You may find that once your run in..exhaust intenally coated, different oil and the tune checked/tweaked it will be even quieter, but if you've gotta go 3" go to where you feel is the right place.

ps Pipewerx is the closest exhaust fabricator to Autograph at about 6 miles.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

I do find it funny that my BHP has gone way North but my db has gone South because of the Turbo.

Personally I love the fact that my car is becoming even more Q car - I followed an Alpina BMW up a long steep hill recently & it completely confused him that I was 2-300 metres back as we left the 30mph section, he floored it (with lots of noise) & I caught him up in only a few hundred metre's.

As I said previously, it's great fun being a kid again + the local Neighbourhood Watch etc don't even notice me.


----------



## gogs

That Blueflame you have is sweet Craig, shame you need to lose it :-(


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> That Blueflame you have is sweet Craig, shame you need to lose it :-(


Ah mate, tell me about it. It just looks , fits and sounds fantastic. Do you want it ? lol

Did chaznik email you about your TTS bumper?

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=780257



V6RUL said:


> You may find that once your run in..exhaust intenally coated, different oil and the tune checked/tweaked it will be even quieter, but if you've gotta go 3" go to where you feel is the right place.
> 
> ps Pipewerx is the closest exhaust fabricator to Autograph at about 6 miles.
> Steve


 I went and spoke to Jeff when I collected the car - great set up there at Pipewerx


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Blueflame you have is sweet Craig, shame you need to lose it :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Ah mate, tell me about it. It just looks , fits and sounds fantastic. Do you want it ? lol
> 
> Did chaznik email you about your TTS bumper?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=16&t=780257
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may find that once your run in..exhaust intenally coated, different oil and the tune checked/tweaked it will be even quieter, but if you've gotta go 3" go to where you feel is the right place.
> 
> ps Pipewerx is the closest exhaust fabricator to Autograph at about 6 miles.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went and spoke to Jeff when I collected the car - great set up there at Pipewerx
Click to expand...

God..i cant tell you anything new..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> God..i cant tell you anything new..Steve


lol, I may yet use Pipewerx Steve, thanks for the recommendation - I just need to decide on the configuration that I want as may as well take advantage being a custom system. I had thought of a dual pipe system carrying back from the cat area into a "Y" split as it may sound fantastic.


----------



## carfancy

That sounds great.

By the way I have exchange with a friend specialist car upgrade about my project of upgrading my 3.2 to 3.2T ;-)

The HPA DTM kit seems wonderfull but my friend thinks that the engine block is not strong enought to handle a Turbo.

Have you change pistons, crakshaft... ?

Regards, Thomas


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> God..i cant tell you anything new..Steve
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I may yet use Pipewerx Steve, thanks for the recommendation - I just need to decide on the configuration that I want as may as well take advantage being a custom system. I had thought of a dual pipe system carrying back from the cat area into a "Y" split as it may sound fantastic.
Click to expand...

This for stealth when required..
Pre wrap..but still there..
http://youtu.be/WaabhQ7qmco?list=UUNZql ... lW4oc1-A9w
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

carfancy said:


> That sounds great.
> 
> By the way I have exchange with a friend specialist car upgrade about my project of upgrading my 3.2 to 3.2T ;-)
> 
> The HPA DTM kit seems wonderfull but my friend thinks that the engine block is not strong enought to handle a Turbo.
> 
> Have you change pistons, crakshaft... ?
> 
> Regards, Thomas


Sounds like fairly generic advice - what examples did your friend give in terms of reliability? I'm sure Steve knows more about this than myself but every specialist (inc. HPA & Autograph) I spoke to said the opposite and therefore no need to change the pistons or crankshaft under 450 bhp. The only weak component that has been identified is the connecting conrod bearings which have been upgraded with ceramic coated ones - same as Tourag V6. See few pages back for detail&#8230;










The DTM kit has been designed to limit the boost to a safe level for reliability. Obviously there is more heat and items will wear but based on the engine being capable of over 200,000 miles without much in the way of rebuilds (no turbo & timing chains being used) then I'd say you would be very happy with the torque and reliability of the DTM kit.


----------



## gogs

A8VCG said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Blueflame you have is sweet Craig, shame you need to lose it :-(
Click to expand...

Ah mate, tell me about it. It just looks , fits and sounds fantastic. Do you want it ? lol

Did chaznik email you about your TTS bumper?

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=780257

I'd take it off your hands in a second if I thought it would fit the tts !

Yeah, Chaznik got in touch but I decided to hold on to the bumper for when I trade the car, I'll sell the RS and refit the TTS bumper


----------



## V6RUL

carfancy said:


> That sounds great.
> 
> By the way I have exchange with a friend specialist car upgrade about my project of upgrading my 3.2 to 3.2T ;-)
> 
> The HPA DTM kit seems wonderfull but my friend thinks that the engine block is not strong enought to handle a Turbo.
> 
> Have you change pistons, crakshaft... ?
> 
> Regards, Thomas


Hi Thomas..the DTM kit in base form runs at 7psi..i run at 26psi on the same block with moving part upgrades..so the block is strong enough but below 14psi all you need is a spacer plate and no other internals..upto 7psi you just need the DTM kit.
I have added some info here..page 2 is where the meat is..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=772073&start=15
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Blueflame you have is sweet Craig, shame you need to lose it :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah mate, tell me about it. It just looks , fits and sounds fantastic. Do you want it ? lol
> 
> Did chaznik email you about your TTS bumper?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=16&t=780257
> 
> I'd take it off your hands in a second if I thought it would fit the tts !
> 
> Yeah, Chaznik got in touch but I decided to hold on to the bumper for when I trade the car, I'll sell the RS and refit the TTS bumper
Click to expand...

Bet the mrs is happy ;-) -hoarder!


----------



## gogs

It's in the loft out the way, she's more annoyed at the 3rd set of alloys in the spare room :-o


----------



## A8VCG

I don't share much non related stuff here on the forum but this video has just been released today:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_IQS3VKjA#t=399


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> I don't share much non related stuff here on the forum but this video has just been released today:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_IQS3VKjA#t=399


Wouldn't say non-related as thats how i feel everytime i take the TT out for a spin.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't share much non related stuff here on the forum but this video has just been released today:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_IQS3VKjA#t=399
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't say non-related as thats how i feel everytime i take the TT out for a spin.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

You liked it then - one of the best outdoor sport vid's I think I've seen.


----------



## V6RUL

I liked this one as well..




Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Has anyone changed their coilover springs?

What ratings did you have and what did you update to ? What effect did it have?

thanks


----------



## neil_audiTT

Yeah danny macaskill is the boy.

From good old "northern england too"


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> Has anyone changed their coilover springs?
> 
> What ratings did you have and what did you update to ? What effect did it have?
> 
> thanks


Maybe the supplier of what you've already got can offer you something.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone changed their coilover springs?
> 
> What ratings did you have and what did you update to ? What effect did it have?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the supplier of what you've already got can offer you something.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thinking Eibach - i know you had them previously and just sold a set on - did you like them ?


----------



## V6RUL

I did like them and fitted good.
I wanted rebound and compression adjustment though.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> I did like them and fitted good.
> I wanted rebound and compression adjustment though.
> Steve


I think I may do something at some point - steve can you get that spider removed - it's a bit creepy ;-)


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did like them and fitted good.
> I wanted rebound and compression adjustment though.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may do something at some point - steve can you get that spider removed - it's a bit creepy ;-)
Click to expand...

I can't delete as Julie hates spiders and it keeps her away from the forum checking up on me..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Oil and filter change done at my independent garage today. AVW in Edinburgh have always done a good job with my car and know about performance modifications. They love Ruby at AVW :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> Oil and filter change done at my independent garage today. AVW in Edinburgh have always done a good job with my car and know about performance modifications. They love Ruby at AVW :lol:


Any issues with the oil that came out or stuff in the filter..

Spider now has a friend..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil and filter change done at my independent garage today. AVW in Edinburgh have always done a good job with my car and know about performance modifications. They love Ruby at AVW :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Any issues with the oil that came out or stuff in the filter..
> 
> Spider now has a friend..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I just spoke to them and said the oil was pretty clean so all good. First time they had seen a MK1 Turbo

Thanks Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Few more miles and time to turn up the wick and see what's what..
I can feel a dyno day happening Scotland vs England vs Donny.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Few more miles and time to turn up the wick and see what's what..
> I can feel a dyno day happening Scotland vs England vs Donny.. :roll:
> Steve


Car will be dyno'd when back at Autograph for the custom remapping and think will turn the boost to 10psi or there abouts. I'll let you know when it's happening and we can maybe meet up or travel together...


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few more miles and time to turn up the wick and see what's what..
> I can feel a dyno day happening Scotland vs England vs Donny.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Car will be dyno'd when back at Autograph for the custom remapping and think will turn the boost to 10psi or there abouts. I'll let you know when it's happening and we can maybe meet up or travel together...
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan..just need to get Peter on board.
Mine may be going on next week for some data logging but not necessarily performance runs, unless she is fully fit.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few more miles and time to turn up the wick and see what's what..
> I can feel a dyno day happening Scotland vs England vs Donny.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Car will be dyno'd when back at Autograph for the custom remapping and think will turn the boost to 10psi or there abouts. I'll let you know when it's happening and we can maybe meet up or travel together...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan..just need to get Peter on board.
> Mine may be going on next week for some data logging but not necessarily performance runs, unless she is fully fit.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Don't think i'll be able to keep up with you boys but dyno day sounds&#8230;pre-historic!


----------



## V6RUL

Fully videod no holds barred face and cars on show but hopefully no smoke from the wrong places..
It's not always about the numbers but the journey to get them..
Steve


----------



## gogs

A8VCG said:


> Oil and filter change done at my independent garage today. AVW in Edinburgh have always done a good job with my car and know about performance modifications. They love Ruby at AVW :lol:


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Not sure I'd ever get leave from her indoors to do a RR face off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The Apexi EBC has been 95% fitted - they're just doing the last of the wiring up (surprise surprise they don't have a wiring diagram for a Mk1 V6T - only Japanese stuff actually) but it should be pretty stealth as it'll sit in the glove box.

Once I've got it back I can then book it in for it's custom map......then I can thrash the nuts off on the RR at the garage!!!!!

I'll have to make do with just scanning & posting the graphs as & when they're done.


----------



## A8VCG

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Not sure I'd ever get leave from her indoors to do a RR face off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The Apexi EBC has been 95% fitted - they're just doing the last of the wiring up (surprise surprise they don't have a wiring diagram for a Mk1 V6T - only Japanese stuff actually) but it should be pretty stealth as it'll sit in the glove box.
> 
> Once I've got it back I can then book it in for it's custom map......then I can thrash the nuts off on the RR at the garage!!!!!
> 
> I'll have to make do with just scanning & posting the graphs as & when they're done.


Good to hear it Peter - I haven't sent you an email in a while so will get on it now&#8230;


----------



## eenomc

Just finished reading your whole build thread Craig and am totally blown away by the amount of work that's been done to the car. Looking forward to having a look over it. 

Makes me think I might just get back into this car modifying lark, its been a long time since I've been lying under a car tightening your nuts (manifold) and I'm kind of missing it....


----------



## A8VCG

eenomc said:


> Just finished reading your whole build thread Craig and am totally blown away by the amount of work that's been done to the car. Looking forward to having a look over it.
> 
> Makes me think I might just get back into this car modifying lark, its been a long time since I've been lying under a car tightening your nuts (manifold) and I'm kind of missing it....


HaHa, I wondered when you'd make an appearance - why not get your hands on a TT and go from there? RS4's are awesome but a lot of them have been ragged so finding a gem could be difficult. Lot's of really good 3.2 TTs available and it's a great starting point&#8230;I can share the knowledge too when you're tightening my nuts!!!


----------



## C17LJR

Great progress Craig!

Do you know anyone with a blue flame on a DSG? Interested but worried about a drone on the auto..?


----------



## V6RUL

C17LJR said:


> Great progress Craig!
> 
> Do you know anyone with a blue flame on a DSG? Interested but worried about a drone on the auto..?


Depends if your talking about turbo or NASP setup for the Blueflame.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> C17LJR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great progress Craig!
> 
> Do you know anyone with a blue flame on a DSG? Interested but worried about a drone on the auto..?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the comment. They're quite rare so I don't know anoyone with a DSG and the system but you know how particular I am having had 4 exhaust set ups on my car over the last 4 years:
> 
> Standard
> Milltek Non Res - A lot of drone between 50 and 75mph
> Milltek Resonated - marginally sportier than standard and no drone to mention
> Blueflame - slightly meatier burble over Milltek Res but no drone to mention
> 
> The DSG will sound fantastic with the Blueflame - money back guarantee ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if your talking about turbo or NASP setup for the Blueflame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turbo & Blueflame has a deeper tone at tickover but when on the move it has no drone - hope that's helpful
Click to expand...


----------



## C17LJR

Thanks, quite interested as need something to beef it up. It's 100mm tail pipes yeah?

When are you expecting it off the car?


----------



## A8VCG

C17LJR said:


> Thanks, quite interested as need something to beef it up. It's 100mm tail pipes yeah?
> 
> When are you expecting it off the car?


Yes 100mm - gorgeous. Not 100% when off the car, but things get moved up if interested


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Bloody hell it's cold up in Scotland - ice already?

You could start using the TT as a snow plough / ice melter - 4wd + a huge red hot heater strapped under the car.


----------



## A8VCG

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Bloody hell it's cold up in Scotland - ice already?
> 
> You could start using the TT as a snow plough / ice melter - 4wd + a huge red hot heater strapped under the car.


Old photo's Eagle eye'd Pete :lol: It's definitely hot enough to do some snow melting!!!


----------



## A8VCG

Adjusted the Koni's today and lowered her down a little bit at the front. After about 5,000 miles the coilovers are still in immaculate condition with no corrosion on the threads. Gave them a good clean with a toothbrush and then some magical GT85 all over.

Both front and rear springs are progressive and height adjustment is pretty easy. 2 Anodised thread nuts are easy to lower with the provided hook spanner. The springs are not under severe compression so simply applied some GT85 and lowered the lock nut down about a cm. Then, using the hook spanner, lowered the upper nut onto the lock nut. Both sides adjusted, measured, cleaned and covers replaced in under an hour. Both sitting even so happy with that.


----------



## A8VCG

So have spent a bit of time adjusting my Koni's over the last couple of days. So I need to hold my hands up and say they work the complete opposite to how I thought which is great as I now know how they work and are adjusted. doH! 

So here goes! There are 4 anodised parts on the threaded parts of the front KONI coilovers. The bottom collar is where the droplink locates and an anodised lock nut sits tight above this. Above this is another lock nut for the 4th part which is the spring platform.

To lower the ride height, you need to take the pre-load off the spring and actually de-compress it. This actually means the lower you go the more comfortable the car feels.

To raise the ride height is the opposite. You need to raise the spring platform and compress the spring which also means the higher the ride height the harder the suspension is.

You learn something new every TT day!

















Some photos of my Coilover covers and droplinks


----------



## neil_audiTT

Cute brakes


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> Cute brakes


Thanks mate&#8230;I guess! :roll: As long as they're red..Just don't get me started on Brembo Gait again!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

I'm intrigued Craig, why do you have condoms on your shocks?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gogs

Come on Peter! Really ! For PROTECTION from nasty, dirty stuff of course ;-)


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Gogs

Clearly in Scotland there's a lot of sperm on the roads - not really a problem I've ever encountered in the cotswolds (lots of knobs but not so much sperm).

I'm presuming that the 4wd Haldex is particularly good with this.

Sorry for defiling your thread Craig


----------



## gogs

I'm never surprised at what I see in the roads these days mate ;-)

Maybe we have more knobs leaking stuff into the roads than you guys :-o

Haldex copes with it sublimely

Sorry Craig :-(


----------



## A8VCG

FFS lads! I post a pic of the covers and come back to this! FYI - They're ribbed.

&#8230; on the inside! 

&

protect against a whole host of things and keep everything on the inside functioning properly over time! :lol:


----------



## neil_audiTT

My springs are rubber and filled with air.

Just sayin :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> My springs are rubber and filled with air.
> 
> Just sayin :lol:


As long as you're happy with them Neil !!


----------



## A8VCG

Photobomb - took her into Audi in Glasgow for a paintwork warranty so took the opportunity to take some photos. Remarkably they look ok despite Ruby being manky!


----------



## A8VCG

&#8230;and some more:


----------



## adz313

Looking lovely, very jealous


----------



## jamman

Looks horrible :wink:


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Looks lovely Craig

I really ought to get mine washed & polished - it's been 2+ years since she saw any wax etc.......


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Looks horrible :wink:


HaHa - what am I doing wrong?! Apparently my garage only achieved 4.5 out of 10 so these are for the haters! :lol:



lotuselanplus2s said:


> Looks lovely Craig
> 
> I really ought to get mine washed & polished - it's been 2+ years since she saw any wax etc.......


 Thanks Pete



adz313 said:


> Looking lovely, very jealous


 Thanks mate, appreciate it.


----------



## V6RUL

I've rated ya and your score has gone up..I'm only at 4.39.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoping to catch up with you and your mota soon.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

I wouldn't worry about garage scores mate the car is looking fine from where I'm standing.

I don't think I've ever rated a members garage but would be good to see who voted what. lol


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> I've rated ya and your score has gone up..I'm only at 4.39.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoping to catch up with you and your mota soon.. :roll:
> Steve


I saw that Steve - clearly they are either:

* Challenged
* Don't relate to the journey or
* Bitter and twisted

That's all I have to say on the matter apart from I'm higher than you are!!! lol ! 

&#8230;Definitely, look forward to catching up soon.



jamman said:


> I wouldn't worry about garage scores mate the car is looking fine from where I'm standing.
> 
> I don't think I've ever rated a members garage but would be good to see who voted what. lol


Completely right, it's pointless James. All that matters is what I get out of it and I'm a happy chappy  Oh yeah and If the thread serves as inspiration then that's a bonus.


----------



## gogs

What work were you getting done Craig ?

Still looks very very nice mate


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> What work were you getting done Craig ?
> 
> Still looks very very nice mate


Front N/S wing is corroding around the edge (remember?) and the O/S sill is just starting to show tiny signs of corrosion bubble. I checked out the warranty and the paint is 12 years so I thought it would be worth getting her done to Audi standard before the 12 year warranty is up. I may be getting a 70% allowance towards the work which is ok but they will put a new wing and new sill on her. For me it's worth doing as keeping the car a while. You guys are stuck with me for a good while ! :?


----------



## gogs

Oh yeah, I remember you pointing that out now ! Sorry if forgotten, 70% contribution is pretty good I reckon, you had a quote then? When's she in for the work ? Definitely worth doing if your keeping her mate


----------



## V6RUL

Hopefully after your visit down south..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Hopefully after your visit down south..
> Steve


Still waiting on a confirmed date but hopefully after my visit down. Paintwork warranty will take a couple of weeks so could be late November.


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully after your visit down south..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on a confirmed date but hopefully after my visit down. Paintwork warranty will take a couple of weeks so could be late November.
Click to expand...

I've gone with plan B now cos your useless.. :x 
Seeing Gordy tomoz
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully after your visit down south..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on a confirmed date but hopefully after my visit down. Paintwork warranty will take a couple of weeks so could be late November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gone with plan B now cos your useless.. :x
> Seeing Gordy tomoz
> Steve
Click to expand...

Andrew messaged me last week but hasn't confirmed a date as yet - It's no hassle for me to take that item down with me Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Im off work next week and i will be spending some time in the garage so is an opportunity to install it.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Im off work next week and i will be spending some time in the garage so is an opportunity to install it.
> Steve


Ah i understand now - Hope it goes well. Gordon makes a heavingly cup of brew


----------



## gogs

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully after your visit down south..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on a confirmed date but hopefully after my visit down. Paintwork warranty will take a couple of weeks so could be late November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gone with plan B now cos your useless.. :x
> Seeing Gordy tomoz
> Steve
Click to expand...

Really good to meet with you today Steve, read so many of your posts over the years and your V6 guide was a godsend wen I was looking at my first TT 

pity i wasn't able to meet you at my home rather than at my place or you could have had a brew and a break from the driving 

Anyway hope the door seal is a fairly easy fit for you during your week off


----------



## gogs

A8VCG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im off work next week and i will be spending some time in the garage so is an opportunity to install it.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ah i understand now - Hope it goes well. Gordon makes a heavingly cup of brew
Click to expand...

Cheers Craig, need to get another on the go sometime ;-)


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers for the part Gord..6.5 hours of driving but I went cross country down the 702 and 700 to get on the M74..nice roads.
Stev


----------



## gogs

No problem Steve 

That's quite a commute you have there :-o still I'm sure it's a comfortable trip in that other German marque ;-)


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Gordon, you can't mention that car company on this thread.

Steve, you didn't drive over in Janice?


----------



## gogs

Sorry Peter :-(

Corrected now


----------



## V6RUL

True..
They should only be known by the reg..







Just missing the VW..
Steve


----------



## gogs

And a larger driveway Steve ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

Talking about larger driveways - I'm looking to extend the bat cave!


----------



## gogs

You need a mk2 to keep Ruby company in there?


----------



## V6RUL

That would be a dream garage..for V6 Chop Shop..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> You need a mk2 to keep Ruby company in there?


I used to love my mk2 Gordon -









you're quite right, that would be my ultimate and maybe my old corrado. All with VR6 conversions or maybe one with a v5? Ooooh decisions decisions!



V6RUL said:


> That would be a dream garage..for V6 Chop Shop..
> Steve


If only I could work a spanner!


----------



## V6RUL

My guilty pleasure would be a new shape beetle with RS6 shoe horned in there..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> My guilty pleasure would be a new shape beetle with RS6 shoe horned in there..
> Steve


I'd definitely rate that a strong 4.39! :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

Ruby does Crail !


----------



## gogs

Nice snaps Craig ;-)


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> Ruby does Crail !
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2


And...drag strip..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby does Crail !
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> And...drag strip..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Had a little look as there were cars going down the quarter mile - maybe sometime


----------



## A8VCG

Have been running Koni coilovers for 5,000 miles now and tried to adjust the rebound this afternoon.

The driver side adjusts perfectly but the passenger side won't adjust at all and is stuck in the softest position.

Anyone with an issue like this ? I've spoken to Koni UK and it looks like the kit is going back to the factory to be analysed.

Total bummer! :?


----------



## gogs

Nightmare Craig :-(

You having to strip them out ?


----------



## V6RUL

Just ride on full soft for a while..it's like driving a trampoline.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Nightmare Craig :-(
> 
> You having to strip them out ?


Warranty job. I've been in ongoing discussions with Koni for weeks now about their spring ratings and then this happens. Couldn't believe it Gordon so now the car will be off the road for a week or 3 while the kit is away. It's a real pain in the butt.



V6RUL said:


> Just ride on full soft for a while..it's like driving a trampoline.. :lol:
> Steve


Have been on full soft for over a year and the ride is quite firm but recently adjusted the height and the ride quality has improved. I'ts locked in the soft setting but it's not great really as specifically wanted to use the adjustment. Fortunately I still have sus!


----------



## gogs

Hope that doesn't interfere with your trip to autograph mate :-(

When is the kit going?


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Hope that doesn't interfere with your trip to autograph mate :-(
> 
> When is the kit going?


Just as soon as possible mate as it's never good. fortunately the car is handling good so i have no idea what's wrong with the shock???!


----------



## gogs

Always something mate :-(


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Always something mate :-(


Always something is right but when you fit a Koni kit you don't expect to ever have to change it. The kit was purchased with a lifetime warranty. I've always had Koni shocks on my cars so I'm just very surprised to have this problem with their shocks.

I do have to question the kit as I've not been happy with the Vogtland springs and lack of height adjustment. They're just all wrong for the 3.2 which is no surprise really as the kit was researched and developed prior to 2003. (pre-v6) I'm not a suspension expert but I know a lot more about these manufacturers now which I'm happy to share with everyone.

One thing i will say about Koni is that their UK distributor Andrew Page have been good to deal with and discuss the issues however the lack of information from Koni NL has been disappointing. I originally wanted information with a view to change the springs and they would not give me any information about spring ratings etc. so I found everything using their TUV documents to find information on the number of coils used in the TT kits and the length of the springs etc.

So in Summary here's what I've learned:

Koni make the shock absorbers for H&R coilover v1 and v2 twin tube kits. (V1 are not adjustable v2 are Koni adjustable)

Bilstein make the shock absorbers for the H&R monotube coilovers. They also state sport and comfort versions but I would encourage testing the kits prior to buying as Bilstein are firm as are H&R.

Bilstein coilovers are made from mild steel and liable to corrosion. Koni's are galvanised. KW and Eibach are stainless steel.

I'm fairly sure Sachs Motorsport coilovers use Bilstein inverted monotube shocks as do VW Motorsport.

Eibach Coilovers use Sachs or KW shock absorbers and I'm fairly sure KW use Eibach springs.

Vogtland produce the springs for the Koni coilover kits. The front springs have 7.5 coils and the spring length is 200mm.

Some manufacturers such as KW and Eibach both manufacture different kits for the 3.2 than the 1.8T.

The Koni coilover adjustment range on the 3.2 is approximately 10mm and they are 45mm lower than standard in their highest setting. They are capable of going lower however with less pre-load on the spring you need to match this soft characteristic with the rebound adjustment.

KW and Eibach use grub screws on the adjustable spring platforms. The threaded bodies are quite coarse / thick.

There is far more information but that will do for now.


----------



## gogs

Fair point and I'm far more informed on all the kits now


----------



## V6RUL

Should have just coughed up for KW V3s and be done with it.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Should have just coughed up for KW V3s and be done with it.
> Steve


We need to chat about that&#8230;I'm now faced with the dilema of potentially having to choose what to go for next. I've never been 100% happy with the Koni's and my recent issues have really reinforced my doubts. That's really hard for me to say as I have always raved about Koni but they have never felt great on the 3.2 V6.

How do the KW3's compare on the road to the Eibach Coilovers and how are they at high speed?


----------



## gogs

What kind of warranty do you have with them Craig? Possible refund ?


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> What kind of warranty do you have with them Craig? Possible refund ?


When I bought the kit they were supposed to have lifetime warranty as this was being offered by another retailer and the kit was like for like. Outside of that they have 2 years manufacturer warranty and this was mentioned by DPM last week and as it wasn't an issue, there was no need for me to challenge this. What disappoints the most is that the kit has only done 5,000 miles and looks like new. I was even considering selling it here on TTF before the issue with the rebound adjustment yesterday.

Refund is a possibility but will need to wait and see what Koni say. Hopefully they won't have me waiting around for weeks!


----------



## gogs

Fingers crossed it gets sorted soon mate


----------



## A8VCG

Some more coilover information on KW and their sister company ST:

*Construction:*
ST Speedtech Coilovers are constructed of high grade steel, and heavy galvanized for great rust protection.
KW Coilovers are made from INOX stainless steel, which is 100% rust free.

*ST Damper Options:*
ST X Coilovers - Height Adjustable with Preset Dampening
ST XA Coilovers - Height Adjustable with Adjustable Rebound Dampening

*KW Coilover systems are available in three different dampening options:*
V1 Coilovers - Height Adjustable with Preset Dampening
V2 Coilovers - Height Adjustable with Adjustable Rebound Dampening
V3 Coilovers - Height Adjustable with Adjustable Rebound & Compression or Bump Dampening
All KW versions list separate kits for the 3.2 V6.

In terms of their technical construction I believe they are identical but I stand corrected.

Warranty in the UK seems to be 2 years however there are some retailers offering lifetime warranty. I would recommend asking for warranty extension as this costs the retailer nothing as they will agree and negotiate any potential warranty claims or replacements directly with the importer who represent the manufacturer. Just make sure any purchase states lifetime warranty as part of your contract / sale.


----------



## V6RUL

Looks like options are being whittled down for the Vee..
Steve


----------



## Sandy

As you're dealing with DPM you've got a long waiting time as that seller is a joke and a half to day the least. 
Good luck with your warranty/refund.


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Looks like options are being whittled down for the Vee..
> Steve


Getting there and good to get some different opinions. It has been done to death but there still isn't a definitive answer due to it being such a subjective topic&#8230;



Sandy said:


> As you're dealing with DPM you've got a long waiting time as that seller is a joke and a half to day the least.
> Good luck with your warranty/refund.


Yes never had any problem dealing with Damian but email can be a problem where attempting to communicate.


----------



## gogs

Knowing you Craig you'll plug away till you get exactly what your after ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Knowing you Craig you'll plug away till you get exactly what your after ;-)


I think you're right - haha


----------



## Sandy

Is the company located in Ireland?


----------



## A8VCG

Sandy said:


> Is the company located in Ireland?


No, they're in Newcastle Sandy. never good to hear about poor retailers


----------



## Sandy

A8VCG said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the company located in Ireland?
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're in Newcastle Sandy. never good to hear about poor retailers
Click to expand...

No its not but that's how this company acts with poor customer service and lots of excuses.


----------



## A8VCG

Sandy said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the company located in Ireland?
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're in Newcastle Sandy. never good to hear about poor retailers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not but that's how this company acts with poor customer service and lots of excuses.
Click to expand...

 *Koni-Gate*

Currently going through a warranty claim with a faulty Koni shock absorber. The truth of the matter is I have never got on with the Koni Coilovers 1150-1057 since they were fitted but my opinions are formed with a few things in mind and having only done 5000 miles in the last year and mainly on the motorway; the kit has felt way over damped and crashy from time to time with the added benefit of being super low. The quality of Koni has always been the reason I have bought 3 kits during car ownership but I can't help think that the firm has become a bit of a dinosaur.

Koni plastic old school adjuster tool v's anodised adjusters and manufacture's tool kits is a small example. It's not everything but sometimes it's the little things that show the progress but ultimately it's how they feel on the road which is the important thing.

My key complaint is that the kit supplied was designed in 2003 for the 1.8 Turbo and when the 3.2 was released Koni decided to qualify their kit as suitable for the heavier model. With over 100kg in weight difference between the two models, you get a sense of what's wrong with this picture. Koni are now equipped with this information yet they have chosen not to send me an appropriate reply, stating only that the kit is suitable.

I have to say I am fairly vocal when making a point and for that I make no apologies but when you defend a retailer publicly (as stated above) and they prove you wrong and start pointing fingers and attempting to catch you out then it's only right fellow members are equipped with this information. I have had a bit of dialogue with DPM over the last couple of weeks, mainly to make them aware of my ongoing complaint with the Koni kit and there has been no attempt to listen and understand the problems. To then start trying to catch me out is despicable.

Retailers all to frequently side with manufacturers and why they do this is beyond me. Koni UK stated to me that over 800 of these kits had been sold since 2003 and there had been not one reported problem. So when I brought up a TTF thread on broken springs and corrosion, they quickly shut up so why attempt to mess a customer around in the first instance? The research that I have done over the last few months to educate myself on coilover design has been with no help or assistance from Koni despite asking on many occasions. I just find the position shocking. Is this the only service industry left that is also a dinosaur?

Anyway, I have to point out at this stage that a chap I met last year who supplies products has taken a great deal of interest not only in my car but also the situation with the suspension. I have asked many questions and they have all been met with an honest approach and I have found it so refreshing that there are some new innovative retailers out there who appreciate what reputations are built on. I'd like to thanks BroTek, based just outside Edinburgh in the Scottish Borders for their time and advice during this challenge and I would like to recommend them to all TTF members. No I'm not on commission but this is a genuine plug for a decent chap who appreciates and stands for a bit of integrity. (Oscar speech over!)


----------



## gogs

I'm not sure that the predicament would have been any different had you bought your koni's from any other supplier including the above mentioned, a supplier won't be out of pocket so any fault reported by the customer needs to be progressed through the correct channels which is through the manufacturer !

I assume koni have not offered a solution to the stuck adjuster nut ?

Did you send the kit back as mentioned previously ?

I await a verbal beating ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> I'm not sure that the predicament would have been any different had you bought your koni's from any other supplier including the above mentioned, a supplier won't be out of pocket so any fault reported by the customer needs to be progressed through the correct channels which is through the manufacturer !
> 
> I assume koni have not offered a solution to the stuck adjuster nut ?
> 
> Did you send the kit back as mentioned previously ?


Hi Gordon, the rebound adjustment was broken mate and wouldn't turn. Not sure why, but I have read of seizing in some instances. The warranty has nothing to do with the retailer. The importer are collecting the kit for testing. I had kept the retailer in the loop but had already established communication with the Importer / Koni UK during the previous weeks. The issue with the retailer is simply a customer service issue and nothing to do with the faulty damper or the ongoing dialogue.

HaHa- verbal beating. not you mate! :evil:


----------



## gogs

I apologise if I've misinterpreted your post Craig :-(

I must admit my first port of call with any faulty product is the seller as they have the initial responsibility for the sale of a product fit for the intended purpose !

Fingers crossed an inspection by the manufacturer resolves the issue 

Verbal beating avoided


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> I apologise if I've misinterpreted your post Craig :-(
> 
> I must admit my first port of call with any faulty product is the seller as they have the initial responsibility for the sale of a product fit for the intended purpose !
> 
> Fingers crossed an inspection by the manufacturer resolves the issue
> 
> Verbal beating avoided


The warranty is not provided by the retailer so in this respect it's not like buying a TV from the highstreet. Any repair or replacement would not require any input from the retailer when there is an importer present to deal with communication. If the solution is a refund then this is provided by the seller. Unfortunately the seller told me that there would be a difference in the warranty claim if the kit was 2 weeks old and not 22 months old which is categorically false&#8230;hence the flame!


----------



## A8VCG

Non related pics today. Detailed my brothers DSG last night and today. Started off with the claybar and followed up with a t-cut. Then a couple of polishes and there we have it.


----------



## V6RUL

Mine could do with a clean..
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

I hope he returned the favour.

I'm definitly not a shiny car person but I'm still not sure I'd trust any member of my family to wash my car - they've never done it to their own cars.


----------



## A8VCG

lotuselanplus2s said:


> I hope he returned the favour.
> 
> I'm definitly not a shiny car person but I'm still not sure I'd trust any member of my family to wash my car - they've never done it to their own cars.


My car is being remapped so am fortunate to have the use of my brothers car - thought i'd clean and polish it for winter to return the favour&#8230;came up really well.

steve - just leave me your keys on the way past and I'll sort it out for you


----------



## V6RUL

Any news on how the remap is going as i will be travelling down the road down Friday in the TT..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Any news on how the remap is going as i will be travelling down the road down Friday in the TT..
> Steve


Nothing to tell you mate other than friday for me is unlikely.


----------



## V6RUL

Oh..ok, maybe next week, but i may be back in the beemer if you dont mind slumming it..
Steve


----------



## gogs

A8VCG said:


> Non related pics today. Detailed my brothers DSG last night and today. Started off with the claybar and followed up with a t-cut. Then a couple of polishes and there we have it.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


You've done a cracking job mate, it looks very nice, i like the wheels


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non related pics today. Detailed my brothers DSG last night and today. Started off with the claybar and followed up with a t-cut. Then a couple of polishes and there we have it.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done a cracking job mate, it looks very nice, i like the wheels
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, a few hours well spent. Wheels are cracking, love em too


----------



## chazhs88

Looking nice


----------



## gogs

A8VCG said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non related pics today. Detailed my brothers DSG last night and today. Started off with the claybar and followed up with a t-cut. Then a couple of polishes and there we have it.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done a cracking job mate, it looks very nice, i like the wheels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate, a few hours well spent. Wheels are cracking, love em too
Click to expand...

Get in touch when he's selling up ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> You've done a cracking job mate, it looks very nice, i like the wheels
> 
> Thanks mate, a few hours well spent. Wheels are cracking, love em too
> 
> Get in touch when he's selling up ;-)


Ofcourse - it's a lovely car and would benefit from a slightly uprated suspension package to sit a tiny bit lower.was out in Steve's car today to check out the V3's.. On a couple of occasions a little bit of pee came out but that had nothing to do with the KW's!


----------



## eenomc

Hopefully the response from koni is a positive one. Looking forward to seeing the car in a couple of weeks.

Does your detailing offer extend to Land rovers?


----------



## brads st

V6 turbo in a tt does it put the power down well?

Sounds amazing.


----------



## A8VCG

eenomc said:


> Hopefully the response from koni is a positive one. Looking forward to seeing the car in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Does your detailing offer extend to Land rovers?


For you mate - absolutely.

Koni are likely to offer a repair on the seized piston however I decided not to put them back on my car regardless as they're all wrong for the V6. Can't wait to catch up at christmas as it's been ages.



brads st said:


> V6 turbo in a tt does it put the power down well?
> 
> Sounds amazing.


Hi, the power goes down just fine and doesn't light up the EPS at all which says a lot about the haldex system. Sound wise, It is just right for me - no drone through the blueflame at any speed but open her up and the growl is quite addictive. Throw in the turbo whistle and the exhaust popping through the decat and it's a bit of fun. Audi would of had a proper Porsche alternative/eater if they made this a limited edition in the mk1 which was initially planned using the old 2.7 twin turbo engine.


----------



## brads st

Amazing. I'm guessing this has cost mega bucks?


----------



## A8VCG

It's been a while with any updates on the car in relation to the turbo conversion. I did get an update from Koni regarding the warranty claim. Koni collected my coilover kit early december and this is what they came back with yesterday:

"Just to keep you in the picture, I have had the preliminary report back from Koni regarding your suspension kit.

All 4 dampers have been tested and then stripped for technical analysis, there is nothing to suggest any manufacturing defect with any these units.

There are wear marks on the front units that indicate the dampers have been running close to the top of their travel.

The springs have been checked to ensure the correct part number had been included, and the application was confirmed with the supplier that it is indeed the correct for your model. The springs have been returned to supplier to check there specification.:

Not much of an update - I have waited 9 weeks for this!


----------



## A8VCG

No update on the Koni warranty as yet so thought I'd edit a small video with some pictures. We all love pictures!


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> No update on the Koni warranty as yet so thought I'd edit a small video with some pictures. We all love pictures!


I think is private only..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> No update on the Koni warranty as yet so thought I'd edit a small video with some pictures. We all love pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think is private only..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve - definitely set up as public a couple of hours ago but may take a while to change!


----------



## Stueyturn

Can't see the pics Craig but hope Ruby is coming along ok.


----------



## A8VCG

Stueyturn said:


> Can't see the pics Craig but hope Ruby is coming along ok.


Hi Stuart, try this mate:


----------



## conlechi

Car's looking good Craig, turbo install is very neat 8)


----------



## VdoubleU

Loving the red!


----------



## A8VCG

conlechi said:


> Car's looking good Craig, turbo install is very neat 8)


Thanks mate, haven't seen it in a 4 months...how's yours coming along?


----------



## conlechi

A8VCG said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car's looking good Craig, turbo install is very neat 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, haven't seen it in a 4 months...how's yours coming along?
Click to expand...

Lol , haven't seen mine in 4 months either  ......... it's not too far away now


----------



## Duggy

conlechi said:


> Lol , haven't seen mine in 4 months either  ......... it's not too far away now


Any news on yours Mark?

John


----------



## A8VCG

Duggy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol , haven't seen mine in 4 months either  ......... it's not too far away now
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on yours Mark?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Yeah Mark!?? :?


----------



## conlechi

A8VCG said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol , haven't seen mine in 4 months either  ......... it's not too far away now
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on yours Mark?
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Mark!?? :?
Click to expand...

 Not toooooooo long now ......... just bits and bobs to be completed I think/hope  .......


----------



## TTSPORT666

Great stuff guys....Look forward to both your reports..Big fan of both your projects.. 

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great stuff guys....Look forward to both your reports..Big fan of both your projects..
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damien.

Those that know me will of seen my much publicised rant about TTOC benefits and membership a while back.

Nobody has been able to sway my opinion on it but I have just seen this thread promoting *Marketplace Safety *and as a frequent user of marketplace I am totally behind this:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=882433


----------



## A8VCG

It's been a while since any notable contributions so I thought I would write about something that is generating significant discussion at the moment on the V6 model.

*Reliability*

There have been a few threads recently discussing the reliability of the V6. Steve put together a very good checklist for potential buyers which you can view http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=178099

Today I thought I would look at things from a different angle. With the increasing interest in engine conversions, could a conversion be your best solution with your V6?

If faced with DSG mechatronic failure or a stretched timing chain, the labour alone for these repairs are quite significant so there are a number of options available. Walk away from the car and sell it, replace the faulty component or take on a conversion.

The benefits of taking on a conversion allow you to replace items with little or no additional labour costs above and beyond the cost of the conversion. Whether you are considering a Supercharger of Turbo conversion, owners have scope to change, clutches, timing chains...even gearboxes if so desired.

Like Peter, my conversion was taken on with the premise that any component showing signs of wear was replaced. On my car this meant a new LUK dm-flywheel, Sachs Motorsport clutch, slave cylinder, waterpump, all tensioners, oil pump, uprated Conrod bearings, both chains along with spark plugs, Haldex service and some other small bits n pieces.

All these considerations were as a response to the conversion. If you currently have a significant problem, it may be economical to do a conversion and rebuild everything while you're at it. There comes a point when it becomes quite an attractive proposition so definitely worth considering if you plan on keeping your MK1 for a long time like me.


----------



## V6RUL

I agree with points made above.
It does take commitment to another level if going for the fix and conversion route and the belief that it will be worth the wait and cash spent, which will only be realised once the car is driven by the owner and the decision verified that it has been the right one.

For some peeps who have a Vee go bad on them, where spare cash is an issue will be a worrying time and my heart goes out to those who are in a pinch. Mechatronics can be repaired for x amount nowadays and a chance of a cheaper fix compared to replacing.

Chains is where it's going to hurt the pocket hardest.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

A8VCG said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see the pics Craig but hope Ruby is coming along ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Stuart, try this mate:
Click to expand...

Another video loaded to youtube - video has terrible sound and the producer had no idea what he was doing - (cheers bro)


----------



## V6RUL

Come on Craig, your bro can do better than that and you can do some side by side accel..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Don't worry Steve - there will be more! Did you see his switch to "sport box" ?


----------



## Mondo

So, any of you V6 converts to The Way Of The Snail (that's turbocharging, to those of a more literal disposition) putting their wotsits on the block and running at the RR day in June? Would be awesome to see. 

Mind you, it'd be instant S3 for you guys, for those that care about such b0ll0cks. :?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> So, any of you V6 converts to The Way Of The Snail (that's turbocharging, to those of a more literal disposition) putting their wotsits on the block and running at the RR day in June? Would be awesome to see.
> 
> Mind you, it'd be instant S3 for you guys, for those that care about such b0ll0cks. :?


Already asked FB :wink:

@OP come on get good video up (like beast on RR)


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, any of you V6 converts to The Way Of The Snail (that's turbocharging, to those of a more literal disposition) putting their wotsits on the block and running at the RR day in June? Would be awesome to see.
> 
> Mind you, it'd be instant S3 for you guys, for those that care about such b0ll0cks. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Already asked FB :wink:
> 
> @OP come on get good video up (like beast on RR)
Click to expand...

Surely I'm only pushing S2+ lads!

:roll:


----------



## jamman

A8VCG said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, any of you V6 converts to The Way Of The Snail (that's turbocharging, to those of a more literal disposition) putting their wotsits on the block and running at the RR day in June? Would be awesome to see.
> 
> Mind you, it'd be instant S3 for you guys, for those that care about such b0ll0cks. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Already asked FB :wink:
> 
> @OP come on get good video up (like beast on RR)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely I'm only pushing S2+ lads!
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

I would put you in S2+ just to p*** off our mascot Kiwi (Mondo)


----------



## A8VCG

Thought everyone would want to see this wrapped TT MK1 at the place our Porsche was detailled/paint corrected:

https://www.facebook.com/TLC.Detailing.Ltd


----------



## V6RUL

Vinyls have come on allot over the last 3 years and that Orange is cool.
Temptation is a twin edged sword as I like my current colour but am always considering a change to shake things up.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Craig

sadly I can't make the RR, despite James's PM. The other half would kill me....
I think others might be surprised by how tame my car is - no flames / farts / fanfares or frippery.

Goes like S**t off a shovel though. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I think James may have 1 disappointed V6 DSG owner going down..but he might only watch..but I hope he runs..

Maybe Craig, Peter and myself should hit up Awesome GTi later in the year with R32OC for a dyno that works for both manual and DSG
Steve


----------



## jamman

Steve in the words of my little girl's favourite song "Let it go......"

It's getting embarrassing :wink:

I was expecting an update on your build April 1st


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Out of interest,

Is this in the realms of possibility with the mk1 3.2 turbo conversion on a DSG box?


----------



## V6RUL

The Compsport Stage 4 kit is a lot more comprehensive and the DSG needs upgrading to be able to withstand 600bhp and 660nm.
Compsport are a market leader in Poland and have successfully mated a TTRS box to a V6 as seen on Vortex if you search for Zlos.
The HPA DTM starter kit (350 BHP) has an upgrade path to achieve upto 500 BHP with addons.
Craig and Peter have included some of the addons which gets them further down the upgrade path but neither of them are DSG so they have saved on DSG software and clutchpack but consideration has to be given to an upgraded manual clutch.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> sadly I can't make the RR, despite James's PM. The other half would kill me....
> I think others might be surprised by how tame my car is - no flames / farts / fanfares or frippery.
> 
> Goes like S**t off a shovel though. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Had a little run today Peter, was a little damp. I am using a bit of water/coolant probably because it needs more concentrate in the mixture. There were a few pops and quite a bit of wheel spinning actually...in third and forth.

More than happy to put Ruby on a RR in the company of the good TTF Fellows - depends on location though guys.

I may head up to The Audi meeting next Saturday - anyone on here going?


----------



## jamman

Pity you can't make the RR day mate would have been nice to have one V6T there for the magazines that are covering the event.

John is a good bloke down at Awesome and will look after you well should you venture down there in the future.

They are generously supporting the PowerStation event and I will hopefully be holding next years event there although it may impact the amount of peeps attending


----------



## V6RUL

A8VCG said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Craig
> 
> sadly I can't make the RR, despite James's PM. The other half would kill me....
> I think others might be surprised by how tame my car is - no flames / farts / fanfares or frippery.
> 
> Goes like S**t off a shovel though. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a little run today Peter, was a little damp. I am using a bit of water/coolant probably because it needs more concentrate in the mixture. There were a few pops and quite a bit of wheel spinning actually...in third and forth.
> 
> More than happy to put Ruby on a RR in the company of the good TTF Fellows - depends on location though guys.
> 
> I may head up to The Audi meeting next Saturday - anyone on here going?
Click to expand...

As it gets drier you'll keep your foot in longer and explore the upper limits which becomes more exciting if it gets a bit twitchy
Hopefully your retune has made your baby a bit more sociable and keeps the fuzz of your back.
I'm offshore next week so the event isnt even on my radar.
Yours and Peters car will be ok on Powerstations RR but the event is full and its a big ask to cover all that mileage.
Awesomes rollers are a bit closer and all are cars will work on it. maybe it's something we can explore later in the year with a photo shoot and write-up.
Steve


----------



## jamman

@OP

I'm confused (happens easily) how will more concentrate stop coolant going walkabout

Is that not something that needs looking at as a matter of urgency ?

I would not want to encourage you to do any sort of power run if there's an underlying issue mate


----------



## A8VCG

James, Re. coolant - really?

Someone will probably have more knowledge than me but concentrate coolant elevates the boiling point so the more dilute the mixture the lower the boiling point. Lower boiling points results in evaporation in most combustion engines and is one way to lose your coolant level. As I don't have any leaks, I need to go with a stronger concentration.

It's just a general maintenance issue and will get a bottle of concentrate (not Robinsons) and keep an eye on it. Not worried about it mate - will pm you about the RR if I can make it.

C


----------



## jamman

A8VCG said:


> James, Re. coolant - really?
> 
> Someone will probably have more knowledge than me but concentrate coolant elevates the boiling point so the more dilute the mixture the lower the boiling point. Lower boiling points results in evaporation in most combustion engines and is one way to lose your coolant level. As I don't have any leaks, I need to go with a stronger concentration.
> 
> It's just a general maintenance issue and will get a bottle of concentrate (not Robinsons) and keep an eye on it. Not worried about it mate - will pm you about the RR if I can make it.
> 
> C


Ok my bad matey I've just always gone to spec and never had to top up coolant as far my memory serves me (not that well too much ecstasy in the 90s) :lol

Glad it's nothing to worry about anyway.

Will wait to hear would be nice to block one of those RSs nicking the trophies


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, Re. coolant - really?
> 
> Someone will probably have more knowledge than me but concentrate coolant elevates the boiling point so the more dilute the mixture the lower the boiling point. Lower boiling points results in evaporation in most combustion engines and is one way to lose your coolant level. As I don't have any leaks, I need to go with a stronger concentration.
> 
> It's just a general maintenance issue and will get a bottle of concentrate (not Robinsons) and keep an eye on it. Not worried about it mate - will pm you about the RR if I can make it.
> 
> C
> 
> 
> 
> Ok my bad matey I've just always gone to spec and never had to top up coolant as far my memory serves me (not that well too much ecstasy in the 90s) :lol
> 
> Glad it's nothing to worry about anyway.
> 
> Will wait to hear would be nice to block one of those RSs nicking the trophies
Click to expand...

Can't get this tune out of my head now you've said that!!! ;-)


----------



## Ian_W

Best film ever! ^^^


----------



## A8VCG

Ian_W said:


> Best film ever! ^^^


Never was a truer word said - Love those old porno Porsche's. No Bose though! Medallion, floral shirt and spunky is compulsory! :lol: ...whatever that means! :roll:


----------



## A8VCG

Clean and polish last night along with some plastic treatment:


----------



## jamman

Looks ok I suppose :wink:


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Looks ok I suppose :wink:


Thanks lad - got my antifreeze sourced from Eurocarparts. MOT tomorrow!

Steve - The remap seems to have sorted the over fuelling issue and she is driving well. The car was originally way too rich and way too noisy. Only occasionally do I get an exhaust pop so it's much better. I still need to scrub the tailpipes to get rid of the black carbon build up caused...

For anyone considering the Turbo Conversion then do send Peter or myself a PM to discuss the best options as I noticed someone looking into it on MK1 Forum. I believe the UK is a growing market for HPA!


----------



## A8VCG

Got an offer from Koni today for the faulty coilover. 5 months after the seized adjustor was reported and the kit was collected.

Offer was a complete insult - £350.

Thanks but no thanks so looks like it's going to trading standards here in the UK to see if they can help get a proper outcome.


----------



## A8VCG

Time to post the Koni warranty report as I've had enough with them.


----------



## A8VCG

After an ongoing coolant leak since my engine rebuild and turbo install, I wanted to highlight the cause of the problem.

In the pictures are the plastic water manifold and within this housing, a plastic channel supports a rubber seal.

In my case, the plastic channel has degraded due to age and become brittle. The channel itself has partly broken down which means the o-ring doesn't sit securely like it should. It's also heavily packed with silicon so not great tbh.

See pics.


----------



## A8VCG

As you know I am customer service champion and go to great lengths to highlight great service where it has been earned and highlight poor service as it happens.

In terms of great products and great service - I am pleased to mention Brotek, APS, AVW, Halfords, V6RUL in this statement as well as many other forum members who give great advice on our forum.

In terms of some issues I have had, as you know there were problems with the brakes that I bought from a forum member, my ill fitting Milltek exhaust, the ongoing issues with the Koni warranty and a serious problem with the turbo kit supplied by HPA. I have also been working closely towards a solution with the group buy I co-ordinated with s3dave last year prior to his sad passing.

One thing that's for sure, is there's nothing more important than your safety so while sometimes I have a rant at suppliers who offer terrible service, we must keep it in perspective with your safety and well being of the utmost importance when enjoying your TT.

For those of you motivated to take a company to trading standards then I completely understand your anger. I am currently considering my options with Koni/DPM in Newcastle given the safety issues highlighted to them in relation to my coil-bound Koni Coilover set up last year.

I also wanted to publish an official complaint against HPA for their software and EFR Turbo kit which cost me a lot of delay, money and ultimately the relationship with my installer.

The official trading standards agency in Canada is called BBB and while HPA are not registered, BBB attempted to resolve the issues that I had during my turbo project. BBB received one reply from HPA which implied a false statement that HPA were "communicating with the customer and the installer ". This was a complete lie and as you will see from the link below, I rejected this response on the same grounds. At no point from the date my complaint was raised to when it was closed without solution did HPA attempt to contact me. In fact the reason I sent my complaint to BBB in the first instance was because we were unable to resolve our differences.

With this in mind, please find a copy of my complaint on the BBB website. They have edited and removed some words however they deemed it necessary to publish the complaint as it gives a genuine account and acts as a review of HPA.

Here is a copy of the complaint for you all to see & judge for yourself:

https://www.bbb.org/search/?type=name&i ... eType=YPPA

www.bbb.org/mbc/business-reviews/automo ... complaints

We spend a great deal of time and money on our cars, yet the industry falls behind almost every other industry in terms of service and it's time for this to start changing. thanks


----------



## jamman

Not good to hear mate :-(

Link doesn't work btw


----------



## MrQaud

Unable to read - all I get is a page with 111.GB.81.156.62.55 on it...


----------



## A8VCG

MrQaud said:


> Unable to read - all I get is a page with 111.GB.81.156.62.55 on it...


try now - it maybe crashed with the 2 visits ;-)

Sorry lads - the link is no longer working. I wonder why?!!!!


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Not good to hear mate :-(
> 
> Link doesn't work btw


Something has happened with the link - it was working 20 minutes ago and not working now. How strange! ? !


----------



## jamman

Just put a copy of your complaint here mate then we can see it plus you can point Daryl in this direction and embarrass them into action


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Just put a copy of your complaint here mate then we can see it plus you can point Daryl in this direction and embarrass them into action


Some of it was censored and I'd rather you guys saw the official notes recorded and published by BBB. I doubt Daryl will pass any comment as the content is directed at the company and their owner Marcel. Incidentally i have sent Marcel emails over the last few weeks and he doesn't reply to me anymore.

i hope this haldex controller works out of the box otherwise i will shi7 a hedgehog!


----------



## Tritium

A8VCG said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unable to read - all I get is a page with 111.GB.81.156.62.55 on it...
> 
> 
> 
> try now - it maybe crashed with the 2 visits ;-)
> 
> Sorry lads - the link is no longer working. I wonder why?!!!!
Click to expand...

Interesting..
I couldn't read it and got the above 111 GB stuff.
So I logged into a USA server with my VPN account and up popped the page! weird.

Sad to hear the issues you've had with HPA and Koni. I think your correct in publicising it, but trouble is when its a company from another country it's hard to get any traction on a result.

Brian


----------



## A8VCG

Tritium said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unable to read - all I get is a page with 111.GB.81.156.62.55 on it...
> 
> 
> 
> try now - it maybe crashed with the 2 visits ;-)
> 
> Sorry lads - the link is no longer working. I wonder why?!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting..
> I couldn't read it and got the above 111 GB stuff.
> So I logged into a USA server with my VPN account and up popped the page! weird.
> 
> Sad to hear the issues you've had with HPA and Koni. I think your correct in publicising it, but trouble is when its a company from another country it's hard to get any traction on a result.
> 
> Brian
Click to expand...

Spot on Brian - what did you think of the account?

What's interesting is when you start to explore the sales of goods act and seek assistance from trade associations. The Auto/Aftermarket industry is a law unto itself and it's all a bit of a disgrace. HPA actually issued me with a warning about posting content...my response was I would post anything I saw fit as long as it was the truth. The fact they even said that got me concerned about their motives and I don't buy into that political mumbo.

I gave them adequate warning and attempted to resolve the issues through BBB (TRADING STANDARDS Canada)

I'm currently returning a "Jawbone" fitness band as it's 3 months old and has started playing up - I bet you it doesn't take 6 months to get a replacement!

I'm going through a bit of a "negative" spell when it comes to bad service however I'm just calling it as it is and have always been that way.


----------



## jamman

Read the details very poor customer service from HPA (AGAIN)

So strange when I bought my competition Haldex controller they could not have been more helpful answering email after email of questions I had.

What with this and the touch screen Haldex debacle how things have changed.

Poor show HPA


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Read the details very poor customer service from HPA (AGAIN)
> 
> So strange when I bought my competition Haldex controller they could not have been more helpful answering email after email of questions I had.
> 
> What with this and the touch screen Haldex debacle how things have changed.
> 
> Poor show HPA


Sometimes I stop, reflect and think; what is wrong with people?! I was very suitably placed to really champion the HPA brand, being one of a few with their EFR Conversion on my TT. All they had to do was look after me and show some decency...

The first thing that annoyed me was courier fees for the ECU which were never discussed or agreed. HPA basically held my ECU to ransom unless I stumped up the fee.

The second thing that annoyed me was they supplied me with the wrong Spec clutch which cost me money in workshop time trying to fit the thing. Autograph weren't shy in invoicing me for this but that's another story - they did help out by ordering a replacement Sachs Motorsport one. HPA then took nearly 3 months to arrange the collection and refund. Disgraceful. Furthermore they then called me a liar and told me Autograph didn't charge me for the labour that was involved.

I have the invoice & I paid the bill!

Lastly and maybe the most upsetting element was Marcel the owner at HPA emailed me and called me a liar in relation to other specific details of my project. Without publicly reacting straight away, I gave them every opportunity to offer compensation before raising my complaint with BBB. To be called a liar by the owner of an organisation says a lot about the motivations involved. The fact of the matter is HPA may of had hundreds of kits without trouble in relation to their:

1. Timing process
2. HGP Software

My project did and HPA didn't help me. The timing process was done correctly however the steps were repeated on many occasions because of a Mapping issue / Engine Fault Code which was later agreed could be mapped out. This cost me a lot of money, money that shouldn't of been necessary had the instructions/solutions been in place. Marcel then stated the fault may of been because my engine had covered 122k. One of the reasons I ordered the conversion was down to the assurances from Marcel personally that the engine is very robust so I remember thinking about the huge contradiction here. I also know having owned my car for 5 years that there was never this problem before (highlighted in the image below) and Autograph even commented the car timing was "the best they had seen" when they dyno'd the car initially so I knew Marcel was at it.

In terms of the HGP software. The software is specifically for the R32 and despite Daryl stating they don't use HGP software on their kits - I have the Screengrab of my ECU and guess what? H G P !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here it is:










Peter also needed his mapping customised by WAK here in the UK purely and simply because the car over fuelled just like mine.

Judge for yourselves - I am impressed with the kit. The car is fantastic to drive. It's just a shame and alarming that HPA neglect customer care/aftersales service to such an extent when I believe this should be the most important part.


----------



## jamman

No comment on Autograph because Steve will just jump into ECU protection mode. :lol:

I do think you only tend to find a companies worth when you require after sales help and it looks like both have been found wanting at the end of the day which is crap for you but hopefully will stand as a warning to others.


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> No comment on Autograph because Steve will just jump into ECU protection mode. :lol:
> 
> I do think you only tend to find a companies worth when you require after sales help and it looks like both have been found wanting at the end of the day which is crap for you but hopefully will stand as a warning to others.


There will be no Steve bashing on my thread, period!

Couldn't agree with you more James in terms of after care - how are you liking those wheels?


----------



## Matt B

A8VCG said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on Autograph because Steve will just jump into ECU protection mode. :lol:
> 
> I do think you only tend to find a companies worth when you require after sales help and it looks like both have been found wanting at the end of the day which is crap for you but hopefully will stand as a warning to others.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no Steve bashing on my thread, period!
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more James in terms of after care - how are you liking those wheels?
Click to expand...

James has new wheels??


----------



## jamman

Haven't even picked them up yet mate only going on so I can get the CHs painted shinnnneeeeyyyy gloss black

They are Dammos old speed lines


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Haven't even picked them up yet mate only going on so I can get the CHs painted shinnnneeeeyyyy gloss black
> 
> They are Dammos old speed lines


I wondered who'd bought those of Bart :roll:

I bet they look good against the red, best you get them on and some pics up James 8)

John


----------



## MrQaud

Sorry, off-topic here... I wondered who bought the wheels too - I was second in line for them by 30 minutes - wish I had gotten up earlier that day as the first thing I do is check the for sale section...


----------



## A8VCG

MrQaud said:


> Sorry, off-topic here... I wondered who bought the wheels too - I was second in line for them by 30 minutes - wish I had gotten up earlier that day as the first thing I do is check the for sale section...


Well never fear as currently have 2 BBS Speedlines for sale - If no takers they will be getting split and refurbed so they are more attractive for the carnoisseur's among us!


----------



## L33JSA

A8VCG said:


> James, Re. coolant - really?
> 
> Someone will probably have more knowledge than me but concentrate coolant elevates the boiling point so the more dilute the mixture the lower the boiling point. Lower boiling points results in evaporation in most combustion engines and is one way to lose your coolant level. As I don't have any leaks, I need to go with a stronger concentration.


I was just about to comment on the above post.....then I saw this..



A8VCG said:


> After an ongoing coolant leak since my engine rebuild and turbo install, I wanted to highlight the cause of the problem.
> 
> In the pictures are the plastic water manifold and within this housing, a plastic channel supports a rubber seal.
> 
> In my case, the plastic channel has degraded due to age and become brittle. The channel itself has partly broken down which means the o-ring doesn't sit securely like it should. It's also heavily packed with silicon so not great tbh.
> 
> See pics.
> View attachment 1
> 
> View attachment 2


Coolant/water can't evaporate from a sealed pressurised system so it had to have been leaking. Glad you found the source anyway.

Who did you get to map the car in the end? It's a shame HPA don't supply a decent map with their kit in the first place isnt it.


----------



## A8VCG

L33JSA said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, Re. coolant - really?
> 
> Someone will probably have more knowledge than me but concentrate coolant elevates the boiling point so the more dilute the mixture the lower the boiling point. Lower boiling points results in evaporation in most combustion engines and is one way to lose your coolant level. As I don't have any leaks, I need to go with a stronger concentration.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to comment on the above post.....then I saw this..
> 
> 
> 
> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> After an ongoing coolant leak since my engine rebuild and turbo install, I wanted to highlight the cause of the problem.
> 
> In the pictures are the plastic water manifold and within this housing, a plastic channel supports a rubber seal.
> 
> In my case, the plastic channel has degraded due to age and become brittle. The channel itself has partly broken down which means the o-ring doesn't sit securely like it should. It's also heavily packed with silicon so not great tbh.
> 
> See pics.
> View attachment 1
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coolant/water can't evaporate from a sealed pressurised system so it had to have been leaking. Glad you found the source anyway.
> 
> Who did you get to map the car in the end? It's a shame HPA don't supply a decent map with their kit in the first place isnt it.
Click to expand...

Hi mate, Autograph did the map. He told HPA directly that their map was not as good as it could be and apparently Marcel agreed...Only passing on what I was told!

Car is running ok. It seems to be a bit flat down low - perhaps I am not aggressive enough with the accelerator as it picks up really well. I tend to use the accelerator quite sensitively and find myself changing down when I feel it going flat.


----------



## A8VCG

Great to see my old friend Craig at Skidz today. All the lads really looked after me over the last couple of weeks going above the call of duty. I can't recommend Skidz highly enough and look forward to seeing the car on their website soon... In the meantime here are some shots I took in the carpark, love the look of the MK1 especially in the third image down:


----------



## MrQaud

Are you talking about Skidz near Falkirk? If so then I have to disagree with you. My mate took my old ABT Motorsport Widebody car down to them 2 weeks ago (250 mile round trip) to get them to help select some new wheels for him (just so he could get offsets correct). They didn't have a clue and made no real effort to help him. Very disappointing to say the least! Maybe he caught them on an off-day, maybe he didn't...
Luckily he managed to buy some nice wheels on-line.

On a more positive note, that's a cracking looking TT - like the second picture best.


----------



## A8VCG

MrQaud said:


> Are you talking about Skidz near Falkirk? If so then I have to disagree with you. My mate took my old ABT Motorsport Widebody car down to them 2 weeks ago (250 mile round trip) to get them to help select some new wheels for him (just so he could get offsets correct). They didn't have a clue and made no real effort to help him. Very disappointing to say the least! Maybe he caught them on an off-day, maybe he didn't...
> Luckily he managed to buy some nice wheels on-line.
> 
> On a more positive note, that's a cracking looking TT - like the second picture best.


Yes, they're in Falkirk. Have bought 3 sets of alloys over the years from them including some old school Azev A's for my MK2 Golf. I can only call it as I see it and they were superb with me although I was very clued up on the offsets for these 19's so I helped steer the discussion. Sorry to hear about your friends experience, as you say - disappointing. Thanks for checking out my latest pics...


----------



## A8VCG




----------



## gogs

Very nice indeed Craig 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Craig

really sorry to hear about your woes. The link now works BTW.

From previous experience with my work I've found it incredibly hard & slow to resolve issues internationally hence I think my mindset from the start was slightly more fatalistic - the hardware was the bit that mattered to get right from HPA & the software was something that I could tinker with here in the UK + Wak isn't too far from me. Sadly for you even the hardware part wasn't sorted.

I know it's not the right way of thinking of things as it was always supposed to be a complete turn-key kit but for an extra few hundred £ I've got the car working as it should be & with no more delays. I know I also would have become very depressed & angry, neither of which helps me. I should have stood up more for my rights etc but I'm afraid in the grand scheme of things other things took priority.

Your cars looking great - not so sure about the weather up there though looking at the clouds.
All the best
Peter


----------



## Mr_Smith

A8VCG said:


> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2


Those wheels are fucking amazing! Very nice!


----------



## mullum

^ this. Excellent taste Craig ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

Mr_Smith said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels are fucking amazing! Very nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks Jonathan - always good to hear. I love them even more than the BBS Speedlines and they are quite light too at around 13kg.



mullum said:


> ^ this. Excellent taste Craig ;-)


Thanks Stephen - good to hear from you pal..

ok - next 2 hours is off to clean them!!! ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> really sorry to hear about your woes. The link now works BTW.
> 
> From previous experience with my work I've found it incredibly hard & slow to resolve issues internationally hence I think my mindset from the start was slightly more fatalistic - the hardware was the bit that mattered to get right from HPA & the software was something that I could tinker with here in the UK + Wak isn't too far from me. Sadly for you even the hardware part wasn't sorted.
> 
> I know it's not the right way of thinking of things as it was always supposed to be a complete turn-key kit but for an extra few hundred £ I've got the car working as it should be & with no more delays. I know I also would have become very depressed & angry, neither of which helps me. I should have stood up more for my rights etc but I'm afraid in the grand scheme of things other things took priority.
> 
> Your cars looking great - not so sure about the weather up there though looking at the clouds.
> All the best
> Peter


It's just one of those things Peter - I'm not the sort of guy to credit unacceptable service. The other component which is also unacceptable is being called a liar by Marcel at HPA when everyone can see the account of my complaint which was published by the trading association in Canada. The fact they didn't reply yet claimed they were "trying to resolve the problem with myself" was in fact a lie to the trading association BBB. Now, Marcel did have one conversation with Autograph and I can't legislate for what was said here however Autograph assured me there was a mutual agreement that compensation was required from HPA. There was also agreement that HPA "could of done a better job with the software". These were not my words!

It seems to be the case that Marcel has chosen to conveniently misunderstand some fairly critical components. He, accused me of commissioning the custom mapping and also delaying collection of my car back in October. Really, you wouldn't believe some of the things that were said.

I might post the email - nothing to hide!

Cheers for the comments on the wheels mate - speak soon


----------



## jamman

I applaud Craig for not letting this matter drop, it's too easy to let it go and then they can carry on ripping people off with poor product and more importantly very poor customer service.

You only find the true value of a company when something goes wrong.


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> I applaud Craig for not letting this matter drop, it's too easy to let it go and then they can carry on ripping people off with poor product and more importantly very poor customer service.
> 
> You only find the true value of a company when something goes wrong.


Thanks James - this is a little bit of what I was dealing with:

_"Sadly this statement is simply inaccurate based off dialog we have had with the installer. Per the installer, you have elected NOT to collect the completed and code free car that was dropped off after your 1000 mile break-in last fall for addressing the MIL light. Instead you have furthered your project independent of HPA; electing to commission a custom map to carry the tuning outside of our "safe" philosophy to maximize for a "cat-less exhaust configuration" you installed and to lean out the fueling profile to eliminate the popping associated with after burn not dampened by the missing catalytic converters.

The fact that the car is not currently in your custody does not rest on the shoulders of the HPA set up and seeing that the installer is well versed in software he will certainly confirm that our software functions as intended and is not configured for the exhaust that was designed without a catalytic converter."_

Firstly Marcel stated I elected not to collect my code free car - absolute rubbish and a lie. I have been blue in the face with frustration with the project and the car was not code free until I collected it at the earliest opportunity in February 2015.

Secondly Marcel stated I commissioned a "custom map". The custom map was essential and advised by Autograph. Autograph had severe issues with the MIL light which later were able to map out because the timing set up did not remove the light. This was an acceptable action according to HPA and at no time did I authorise a custom map. Marcel also knows this because I approached them many times for help with the mapping. The acceptable action of adjusting the mapping tolerances (timing) were not acknowledged or authorised by HPA until January so I could not of collected the code free car in October as stated above.

Thirdly, the audacity to state the software "functions as intended" was not the case with my car and there is evidence it does not function with other cars with the conversion. Therefore, the warning is there for others who are considering dealing with HPA.

Fourthly, HPA have categorically blamed the over-fuelling on the Decat at which point I just shook my head and went for the voodoo doll. Exhaust flow is critical for a heavily modified car and while a Decat de-restricts air flow it does nothing to prevent over fuelling.

Absolutely the worst customer service I have ever experienced and this episode cost me a huge amount of stress and financial loss.


----------



## gogs

Im totally in agreement with James, Craig you've had a hell of a time, undergoing such a large project is never an easy decision and i know you did your homework before making your decision to go HPA, its a shame that the aftermarket service you've received has been so poor, along with the slithering they seem to be doing in an attempt to rid themselves of any blame, downright disgusting imo, given the chunk of wonga you handed over to HPA for the kit its appalling and disgraceful

I applaud your grit, determination and patience to see this through

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Im totally in agreement with James, Craig you've had a hell of a time, undergoing such a large project is never an easy decision and i know you did your homework before making your decision to go HPA, its a shame that the aftermarket service you've received has been so poor, along with the slithering they seem to be doing in an attempt to rid themselves of any blame, downright disgusting imo, given the chunk of wonga you handed over to HPA for the kit its appalling and disgraceful
> 
> I applaud your grit, determination and patience to see this through
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Appreciate that Gogs. You were actually in the car last October and while she ran well, the engine light remaining on was the worst possible scenario because the warning light covers many components. Therefore if the light is on, no further warning can be highlighted in the event of another problem or failure. Simply put, the car should not of been handed to me at this point however in my defence i was told the car was "complete" when clearly it wasn't. In actual fact, I had the car for 4 or 5 weeks as a run in period before it needed to go back to Autograph for rebuilding and analysis as they were convinced at this point the timing was incorrect and the fault code should not be present.

It turns out, despite my car running ok, HPA were unable to help Autograph with the issue claiming initially they had never had this problem before. After quite a bit of frustration, they later acknowledged the tolerances on the camshaft sensors could be relaxed and this solved the problem. Unfortunately this was after the head had been stripped and the timing re-worked a ridiculous number of times.

All in all - pretty angry with the manufacturer and the competency and communication skills of the installer and to be stuck right in the middle was an impossible situation to control.

cheers lads - coming out the other side now and new wheels makes me feel much better with the car...


----------



## gogs

A tough and long haul for you mate but worth the pain I'm sure Craig 
she was a flying machine when i was lucky enough to be a passenger last year ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> A tough and long haul for you mate but worth the pain I'm sure Craig
> she was a flying machine when i was lucky enough to be a passenger last year ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Yes mate - wouldn't do it again though... On the plus side, alloys make everything better:


----------



## gogs

She does look good, maybe stu will do me a swap for my old V6 for the RS :-o

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Stueyturn

gogs said:


> She does look good, maybe stu will do me a swap for my old V6 for the RS :-o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Done!

(If you throw in a tank of fuel)


----------



## Stueyturn

Car looking great Craig!
You should come down to the BVAC show in Lauder on Sunday if you're at a loose end. :thumbsup:


----------



## gogs

Stueyturn said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> She does look good, maybe stu will do me a swap for my old V6 for the RS :-o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> (If you throw in a tank of fuel)
Click to expand...

Deals off ! A tank of fuel to far Stu ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

Stueyturn said:


> Car looking great Craig!
> You should come down to the BVAC show in Lauder on Sunday if you're at a loose end. :thumbsup:


Would of loved that mate, was down in Peebles doing a triathlon. Possibly down in Kelso in August for another so will be in touch. Feel free to come to the big city anytime and will catch up with Gogs


----------



## A8VCG

So finally received a replacement Coilover kit from Koni despite it taking more than 7 months since it was removed.

The kit was removed due to a seized adjustor and yet Koni only offered me £350 as compensation. After declining this gesture they sent me a replacement kit in the knowledge I had replaced it with KW V3's. All in all Koni NL were disgusting to deal with and I still have outstanding questions which won't get answered. Koni UK didn't seem to fight my corner with too much vigour and I'm talking specifically about "Andrew Page" here who have let this situation go on for over 12 months. The volume of emails and questions that I have asked pin point the nature of the issue with the Koni Coilover kit when fitted to the 3.2 and yet Koni fail to recognise there are issues with using the same kit on the 1.8T and the 3.2 despite there being over 100kg in front end weight difference.

So, I now have a Koni Coilover kit in good condition which is only suitable for a 1.8T For Sale so please get in touch if this is something you'd be interested in for your car. I have heard the kit is very good on the 1.8T and some members have had these kits on their cars for years which is reassuring.

thanks craig


----------



## maxwellwd

Where can I buy a set of those wheels form with tyres? They look amazing!


----------



## Roller Skate

Reading through this, you've done the right thing buddy, naming and shaming.

I nearly pushed myself into a HPA conversion for my Mk2, I did some research and decided against it. They seemed virtually impossible to converse with, the whole thing was extremely drawn out. Then there was the big warning light in the back of my mind about who do I turn to if things go wrong ....

By the way. Jawbone. Don't waste your time. A friend of mine reverse engineered the thing. It's a mess. The battery, they're still using the first gen battery from the first UP. I bought one of the first ones, customer service was dire. Ended up getting kicked off their forum for telling the truth about their product.

It went down hill from there on in.

I had 2 email addresses subpoenaed and rifled through by US lawyers and I was slapped with a $10,000,000 lawsuit in the US.
This was all designed to keep me quiet. Every version of this device has failed since.

As a heads up, don't waste your time with continually receiving new bands, they pretty much all have a lifespan of less than 6 months, some cases, 6 weeks max.


----------



## A8VCG

maxwellwd said:


> Where can I buy a set of those wheels form with tyres? They look amazing!


Thanks - I ordered mines through Skidz and was happy with the price as they did a price match. I'm delighted with the alloys, lots of money buying new alloys and getting it right is important. On the car they look superb, the fronts could be spaced 5mm or even 10mm although I prefer slightly more tuck on the front.



Roller Skate said:


> Reading through this, you've done the right thing buddy, naming and shaming.
> 
> I nearly pushed myself into a HPA conversion for my Mk2, I did some research and decided against it. They seemed virtually impossible to converse with, the whole thing was extremely drawn out. Then there was the big warning light in the back of my mind about who do I turn to if things go wrong ....
> 
> By the way. Jawbone. Don't waste your time. A friend of mine reverse engineered the thing. It's a mess. The battery, they're still using the first gen battery from the first UP. I bought one of the first ones, customer service was dire. Ended up getting kicked off their forum for telling the truth about their product.
> 
> It went down hill from there on in.
> 
> I had 2 email addresses subpoenaed and rifled through by US lawyers and I was slapped with a $10,000,000 lawsuit in the US.
> This was all designed to keep me quiet. Every version of this device has failed since.
> 
> As a heads up, don't waste your time with continually receiving new bands, they pretty much all have a lifespan of less than 6 months, some cases, 6 weeks max.


It's no coincidence the worst customer service comes in the Aftermarket Auto industry. I believe they consider their product as having USP's however there are more than one suspension kit to throw on a MK1 and more than one Forced induction kit to fit also.

I have no problem with the individuals at koni, in fact we had quite a pleasant chat about how pi$h their product was.

HPA on the other hand went too far and buried their head like an EMU after I called them out on various aspects of the conversion. The fact remains their software is derived/identical to HGP and the file even says it so why did they categorically say it wasn't HGP? Strange! Then to say I fabricated the truth relating to sanctioning a custom map (which I didn't) and that my car was "code-free" in October and I commissioned additional work after I ran out of budget was simply a poorly timed and inaccurate statement. Interesting how my account (the account that matters being the customer) was quashed as ridiculous and lies from the company that doesn't deliver on promises (Haldex & EFR Kit) with their products being fit for purpose out the box.

I find the whole industry really to be a bit of a contradiction and the following statement kind of sums it up. "We offer you kit that should of come from the manufacturer although we won't support you like a proper manufacturer" even Audi are taking care of my 11 year old car with a paint warranty. Imagine what Koni would say if I had corrosion on a shock absorber after 23 months into a 24 month warranty period - do you think they would honour it in a timely fashion? 12 months and that's talking from direct experience and that's simply laughable.


----------



## A8VCG

Great to catch up with my buddy Stuart (Stueyturn) today and talk shop:


----------



## jamman

Nice pics gents


----------



## gogs

Gentlemen both cars look stunning 

Maybe just as well i didn't attend today, i think my TT would have ruined those lovely pics of two classics ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Stueyturn

Great to catch up with you today Craig. Ruby is a weapon!!!!

As for you Gordon - I'm not talking to you! .....


----------



## gogs

Im very sorry Stu but if its either you not talking to me or mrs gogs not talking to me them I'm afraid theres no contest :-(

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Stueyturn

Hope you got everything sorted mate - hopefully next time :thumbsup:


----------



## gogs

Almost mate, few loose ends to sort out of course ;-)

Sunday is a better day for me normally tbh

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

Stueyturn said:


> Great to catch up with you today Craig. Ruby is a weapon!!!!
> 
> As for you Gordon - I'm not talking to you! .....


Thanks Stuart, kind words...

Gogs no problem mate. Would of been good to have a mk2 on the scene although a happy house is important too!


----------



## gogs

Its a juggling act Craig ;-)

Give me a shout when your free next and i'll try to organise a wee get together for some pics ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

Few pictures taken at dusk. Adjusted the ride height evenly to 2-fingers so not too low


----------



## V6RUL

Looks nice Craig.
Will altering the ride height affect camber to the point you need to do a 4 wheel alignment?
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Thanks Steve - ye getting the ride height set up to my eye and at a point where she handles well has always been my starting point rather than doing the 4 wheel alignment straight away. Next up is replacing the adjustable rear bars and the 4 wheel alignment.

Corrosion on front wings and side skirts has been approved by Audi so she will be going in for some paint surgery soon. Hope you're well pal.


----------



## V6RUL

I'm good and currently offshore.
Janice is at home waiting for Haigh Hall this weekend.
Steve


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... car is certainly looking good Craig, hopefully the whole sorry coilover saga can be put to bed and you can just get on with enjoying her ...

Steve
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A8VCG

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... car is certainly looking good Craig, hopefully the whole sorry coilover saga can be put to bed and you can just get on with enjoying her ...
> 
> Steve
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Not wrong Steve - have to say I'm delighted with the KW's and she's a pleasure to drive once again. One thing I haven't written too much about is the difference in torque steer between the BBS and the new Eta rims. The car is so much better all round now and once the Haldex controller is on this should put a bit more power to the back and improve things again.

Anyone on here fitted their Haldex controller yet?


----------



## TTSPORT666

As i mentioned on FB she is looking lovely Craig.. 

Always makes me smile the finger arch height measurement..lol.. We have all got different sized fingers :wink: 
Glad you have her at a nice stance versus ride quality compromise. So important as we know. I carry a spirit level and a tape measure at all times.. I am meticulous with my coilover set height.  Lovely to see your project at this stage, especially after all the hard work and heartache along the way. Just finishing touches now. Not forgetting the haldex controller which i predict will be a game changer on the mk1.

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

TTSPORT666 said:


> As i mentioned on FB she is looking lovely Craig..
> 
> Always makes me smile the finger arch height measurement..lol.. We have all got different sized fingers :wink:
> Glad you have her at a nice stance versus ride quality compromise. So important as we know. I carry a spirit level and a tape measure at all times.. I am meticulous with my coilover set height.  Lovely to see your project at this stage, especially after all the hard work and heartache along the way. Just finishing touches now. Not forgetting the haldex controller which i predict will be a game changer on the mk1.
> 
> Damien.


I have fingers like a female hand model. Thanks Damien, haldex, new control arms, paint warranty and I'm done! ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

Picked up the car yesterday from the approved aluminium Audi repair centre in Glasgow. They have done a decent job on first inspection so Ruby is now sporting a New nearside wing and 2 new sills and kick guards. Audi contributed 70% apparently and still cost £470. Not quite sure how Audi can justify over £1500 for this work but happy enough to get the contribution and have everything done to Audi specification.

Will post up some photos later on...


----------



## jamman

Audi always f you over on repairs mate you know that they are never far out of pocket on these warranty claims


----------



## A8VCG

Let's face it and be honest about it - Audi are not out of pocket. One thing puzzles me though with the warranty claim. The offside wing has identical corrosion to the approved nearside wing however the muppets at Audi rejected the claim despite the paintwork repair being done at an approved audi repair centre. Safe to say I'm taking it further.

well, you all know me. would be rude not to ;-)


----------



## gogs

Fight for it Craig, whats the point in having a warranty if you still need to part with cash ?

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Fight for it Craig, whats the point in having a warranty if you still need to part with cash ?
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


Not complaining about the 30% contribution too much - just their position on the other wing completely baffles me!

thanks mate


----------



## A8VCG

Paint warrant update!

just checked the sills on the driver side and while they are great Audi have chipped and touched up the Non approved wing.

Oh dear - my blood is boiling and someone is gonna get hate mail./ See pics

Near side wing and sill look great.


----------



## gogs

Oh dear mate :-(

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## cam69

I would replace that wing asap as you don't want the rusty bit on wing touching your nice new sill.


----------



## A8VCG

cam69 said:


> I would replace that wing asap as you don't want the rusty bit on wing touching your nice new sill.


Definitely - Audi will be replacing it. Not finished by a long shot!


----------



## cam69

A8VCG said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would replace that wing asap as you don't want the rusty bit on wing touching your nice new sill.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - Audi will be replacing it. Not finished by a long shot!
Click to expand...

So is the other wing definitely not a oe part or do you think there just saying that to get out of replacing it?


----------



## A8VCG

cam69 said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would replace that wing asap as you don't want the rusty bit on wing touching your nice new sill.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - Audi will be replacing it. Not finished by a long shot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is the other wing definitely not a oe part or do you think there just saying that to get out of replacing it?
Click to expand...

Nah nothing like that - the panel is original with the exception of a partial paint repair which was done by the audi approved repair centre. This paint repair was done 2 years ago in a non fault claim.

The Audi repair centre that replaced the panels this week put forward a claim to Audi Warranty and they rejected it. It seems they never included the information about the previous "Audi Approved" repair.

Pretty poor all round and I don't want to be the guy telling them how to do their jobs - at this stage I'm simply asking questions like: Why did Audi Customer services check with the previous repair centre months ago to establish if this was "Audi Approved" if they were not going to use this information.

& why the supporting information wasn't included this week!

In light of all this Im pleased with the panels they did this week. The 30% contribution seemed ok to me!


----------



## cam69

A8VCG said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would replace that wing asap as you don't want the rusty bit on wing touching your nice new sill.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - Audi will be replacing it. Not finished by a long shot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is the other wing definitely not a oe part or do you think there just saying that to get out of replacing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah nothing like that - the panel is original with the exception of a partial paint repair which was done by the audi approved repair centre. This paint repair was done 2 years ago in a non fault claim.
> 
> The Audi repair centre that replaced the panels this week put forward a claim to Audi Warranty and they rejected it. It seems they never included the information about the previous "Audi Approved" repair.
> 
> Pretty poor all round and I don't want to be the guy telling them how to do their jobs - at this stage I'm simply asking questions like: Why did Audi Customer services check with the previous repair centre months ago to establish if this was "Audi Approved" if they were not going to use this information.
> 
> & why the supporting information wasn't included this week!
> 
> In light of all this Im pleased with the panels they did this week. The 30% contribution seemed ok to me!
Click to expand...

Ah I see. Still they will do anything to get out of it I had a seat ibiza that had some rust starting I went to seat and the guy tried to claim that they did not cover anything from the window's down under the 12 year corrosion warranty. I then phoned seat consumer services who were helpfull but the claim was still rejected. I had the same with my tt but decided this time to buy replacement sills and wings and got my bodyshop to do the work for me as I just did not want to go through the whole claim process again.


----------



## A8VCG

Thought I'd publish the figures of my 3.2 Turbo conversion which show the 3 phases of the conversion in terms of power output:

1. Standard Rolling road set up showing a good standard run with power nudging 270bhp with a stainless exhaust and VTDA air filter.

2. Running in phase on low boost saw the car climb from around 330 bhp to 367 with no adjustment to pressure over a 5 week period. The car was running very rich due to the standard map from HPA being in their own words "fit for general purpose" but in my installers opinion simply not good enough. The car was custom mapped for stage 3 figures.

3. Car nudging just over 400bhp with the increase in pressure. The car now runs very hot, the aircon hasn't worked since the conversion and the car has some teething issues that the installer chose to skimp on such as not renewing the water manifold with a new part. The car has also developed a small oil leak through the spacer plate which is of slight concern. The car is running a standard DMF (I really hope this was changed as I paid for it!) matched to a Sachs Motorsport Stage 2 clutch which feels exactly like OEM.

Pictures include power output data & water manifold issue packed with silicoln to mimic the rubber seal & cracked plastic (not good) !!!!!!!


----------



## MrQaud

Car is looking awesome in the pics. 8)

I notice as the power goes up, the power loss between engine and wheels drops.
It looks like a pretty impressive lack of power loss between engine and wheels on the last one - less than 8%.

Not liking the look of that silicon though!

If you don't mind me asking... what sort of ball park figure are we talking for the full turbo fitment (feel free to PM this) - I'm quite interested to explore this for my Mk2 V6...


----------



## A8VCG

MrQaud said:


> Car is looking awesome in the pics. 8)
> 
> I notice as the power goes up, the power loss between engine and wheels drops.
> It looks like a pretty impressive lack of power loss between engine and wheels on the last one - less than 8%.
> 
> Not liking the look of that silicon though!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking... what sort of ball park figure are we talking for the full turbo fitment (feel free to PM this) - I'm quite interested to explore this for my Mk2 V6...


No worries - will send you a PM. Thanks - car is good to drive. Not liking the teething problems like the original water manifold being used and the oil leak. The car was a no expense spared strip down and conversion but these things make you wonder!

Kind of eats you up a bit while these people move onto the next project!


----------



## jamman

How many miles since the conversion was done mate ?


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> How many miles since the conversion was done mate ?


Maybe 2,000 miles James- just noticed the oil leak a couple of weeks ago. See the threaded head bolt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamman

A8VCG said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many miles since the conversion was done mate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 2,000 miles James
Click to expand...

That's not good did it go back for what I call a "nut and bolt" check ?

When I had my little conversion done by TTS they ask you to drive 500 - 1000 miles and then they check it over.


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many miles since the conversion was done mate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 2,000 miles James
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not good did it go back for what I call a "nut and bolt" check ?
> 
> When I had my little conversion done by TTS they ask you to drive 500 - 1000 miles and then they check it over.
Click to expand...

Not exactly James - My technician and I had a difference of opinion in terms of what "capped price" meant in relation to the conversion.

In a lot of ways the conversion was a difficult project which was made more difficult with some external personal factors. (personal factors that I sympathise with) HPA told Autograph that some compensation was due in relation to the kit which was supplied and when push came to shove HPA refused and this resulted in my complaint to the trading association in Canada.

There was then significant disagreement over additional fees which were never agreed with Autograph and from my perspective several promises such as a free custom map to appease me given the time issue were not delivered in actual fact and to my frustration.

Lessons learned - safe to say the car will never be back in Preston!


----------



## Sandy

A8VCG said:


> Paint warrant update!
> 
> just checked the sills on the driver side and while they are great Audi have chipped and touched up the Non approved wing.
> 
> Oh dear - my blood is boiling and someone is gonna get hate mail./ See pics
> 
> Near side wing and sill look great.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Looks like a thick chunk of filler work as come off :what a bunch of cow boys [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## jamman

I think "lessons learned" is one way to put it mate.

I won't go into a rant about "Autograph" because it's nothing I haven't said before with them I get the distinct impression it's all about the money with the customer coming in a long way behind.

I hope you get these issues sorted, what it does do though is not exactly install great confidence for the rest of the build but fingers crossed you get this issues sorted and no more raise their heads.

Good luck with it and I know it doesn't help but car looks GOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> I think "lessons learned" is one way to put it mate.
> 
> I won't go into a rant about "Autograph" because it's nothing I haven't said before with them I get the distinct impression it's all about the money with the customer coming in a long way behind.
> 
> I hope you get these issues sorted, what it does do though is not exactly install great confidence for the rest of the build but fingers crossed you get this issues sorted and no more raise their heads.
> 
> Good luck with it and I know it doesn't help but car looks GOOOOOOOOOD


Thanks mate - I will be completely honest. It actually broke my heart a little bit.

Dealing with HPA and then Autograph has been the worst experience of my life. The industry needs to be regulated because everyone on the forum spend good money on their pride and joys and these people are just wrong do'ers.

I've tried the nice guy approach and showed an unbelievable amount of patience and understanding with both firms and ultimately they have let me down badly.

Anyway at some point the cyl-head will need to come off and sorted. For now the car is running ok and the leak is very minimal. Shoddy doesn't really cover it.


----------



## A8VCG

Sandy said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paint warrant update!
> 
> just checked the sills on the driver side and while they are great Audi have chipped and touched up the Non approved wing.
> 
> Oh dear - my blood is boiling and someone is gonna get hate mail./ See pics
> 
> Near side wing and sill look great.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a thick chunk of filler work as come off :what a bunch of cow boys [smiley=furious3.gif]
Click to expand...

yip - really boiled my blood [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sandy

A8VCG said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paint warrant update!
> 
> just checked the sills on the driver side and while they are great Audi have chipped and touched up the Non approved wing.
> 
> Oh dear - my blood is boiling and someone is gonna get hate mail./ See pics
> 
> Near side wing and sill look great.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a thick chunk of filler work as come off :what a bunch of cow boys [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yip - really boiled my blood [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

 I can imagine as they are meant to have the job done properly but saying that I think they sub let the work out to other companies?.


----------



## jamman

I agree there definitely needs to be some kind of redress/mediation available when a garage/company lets you down so badly because at the moment there is very little chance of success and that just isn't fair.

I know when people questioned Autograph's work on here before they reacted quite strangly going on about endangering people's jobs with scaremongering and the like instead of actually answering the questions put by Lee (because if they had they would have looked inept at best)

That doesn't help you BUT what you can do is advise people of your experiences with both companies and maybe stop this happening again, no use to you my friend but if it stops someone else getting stung that is a positive.

Get the car sorted then come to the next RR do stay the night before and we can drown our sorrows........


----------



## Matt B

I'm sure L33JSA would be able to get this car running spot on for you


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> I'm sure L33JSA would be able to get this car running spot on for you


Great minds think alike Matt, when the OP was talking about finding things not done properly, oils leaks, things reused that shouldn't have been I thought the very same thing this would never have happened if Lee (L33JSA) had done the work such is his attention to the details.

It's easy for us to sit here after the fact and tell the OP he was badly advised and chose a company with a poor track record to do the work but I feel that would come across wrong and would not be fair whilst a that same time I wasn't for one minute surprised when I knew Autograph were involved.


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure L33JSA would be able to get this car running spot on for you
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike Matt, when the OP was talking about finding things not done properly, oils leaks, things reused that shouldn't have been I thought the very same thing this would never have happened if Lee (L33JSA) had done the work such is his attention to the details.
> 
> It's easy for us to sit here after the fact and tell the OP he was badly advised and chose a company with a poor track record to do the work but I feel that would come across wrong and would not be fair whilst a that same time I wasn't for one minute surprised when I knew Autograph were involved.
Click to expand...

Lee and I actually discussed the conversion in some detail and I seem to remember a backlog of work preventing it from going any further. Will maybe be back there some day when the head comes off etc.

cheers lads


----------



## jamman

I think that's a great idea.


----------



## Matt B

SPOTTED RUBY !!

On the way to Edinburgh Zoo this morning and Ruby comes up behind the car - I was too slow to take a pic 

Car looks great bud !


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> SPOTTED RUBY !!
> 
> On the way to Edinburgh Zoo this morning and Ruby comes up behind the car - I was too slow to take a pic
> 
> Car looks great bud !


No way Matt lol - are you up for the weekend? I'm in town later on for a drink if you fancy a shandy?!!!\

What were you in - I have a photo memory!  Thanks BTW


----------



## Matt B

Lol I was in a 15 plate Tiguan with a big grey roof box on it ha ha, my bro was behind in an MX5.
We have been in Scotland all week and have actually driven south for an hour to get here today. Next time maybe we can catch up for a drink - or maybe when you bring Ruby to see Lee


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> Lol I was in a 15 plate Tiguan with a big grey roof box on it ha ha, my bro was behind in an MX5.
> We have been in Scotland all week and have actually driven south for an hour to get here today. Next time maybe we can catch up for a drink - or maybe when you bring Ruby to see Lee


Yes mate, i'd like that. Did I pass you just coming into Edinburgh? My Spidy senses were tingling! :roll:

Wasn't really giving it the berries this morning as was still half asleep!


----------



## Matt B

A8VCG said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I was in a 15 plate Tiguan with a big grey roof box on it ha ha, my bro was behind in an MX5.
> We have been in Scotland all week and have actually driven south for an hour to get here today. Next time maybe we can catch up for a drink - or maybe when you bring Ruby to see Lee
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate, i'd like that. Did I pass you just coming into Edinburgh? My Spidy senses were tingling! :roll:
> 
> Wasn't really giving it the berries this morning as was still half asleep!
Click to expand...

Exactly - just on the way in pmsl - spidy senses must be perfectly calibrated


----------



## gogs

How did you go with the chipped wing paint Craig?

Cant believe your still having issues like the head bolt etc :-(

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> How did you go with the chipped wing paint Craig?
> 
> Cant believe your still having issues like the head bolt etc :-(
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


Hey buddy, didn't hear anything back from Audi so I sent them an email last night telling them it was my intention to have both wings inspected for evidence of consistent corrosion. Once this inspection has been done then Audi will need to cover the driver wing under warranty.

Will keep you posted -


----------



## gogs

Best of luck mate, fingers crossed everything will get sorted in the next while and you can sit back and enjoy the beast as intended ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG

Lovely to see Mark's 2.0 ltr tfsi conversion completed so thought I'd post an update on my HPA turbo conversion.

4k since the conversion has been done and I'm using the car as my daily driver. Way too fast for the road and loving every minute of it. The car runs and drives like a standard car however there are some niggles i wanted to update.

Given the installer cut a few corners I have had some teething problems - There was no real "nut and bolt" check done given the fall out over timeframes and it's been a case of dealing with the issues as they have raised their head.

The first niggle was the over fuelling. a custom map was done by autograph and i'd say there could be further refinements done as it still overfuels going by the rear exhaust trim.

The engine tone has changed with the 400 ponies running around under the toasty bonnet you can definitely hear the car coming up from behind.

The power is so much fun - punch the throttle and you're 100 yards out of the way of "dodgy driverville" and they can be despatched at will. The car pretty much despatches everything it has come across including a BMW M135.

Water leak seems to be sorted - I wasn't expecting to replace the water manifold however it's now been done when it should have been done right by Autograph.

The main niggle is the threaded head bolt which is causing a small oil leak - I may speak to Lee about getting the head off and sorted properly. Good guys are hard to find and i have been badly burned so trust is now a big issue.

The KW suspension has had a (top mount) N/S knock for a few months and i've not had the time to get this looked at. Unfortunately another AG fail.

Been a while since I updated. I'm enjoying the car - off to give her a clean ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

Haven't posted in a while and thought i'd send an update. So Audi have finally accepted responsibility for the O/S wing and the car is scheduled to have this replaced which is good news. As it was damaged by the repair centre the replacement has been authorised by the repair centre and not Audi Warranty.

Audi Warranty are a real pain.

On another note I had to contact Adrian Flux with regards to courtesy car insurance and asked about increasing the limited mileage limit on my policy. Adrian Flux actually increased my limit without charge - and I think that's very decent customer service as it doesn't cost them anything to do so.

Not sure if I posted this a while back so here is the first dyno data prior to me collecting the car last March:


----------



## Matt B

Glad to see you're still loving the car bud - look forward to more updates


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> Glad to see you're still loving the car bud - look forward to more updates


Cheers, not driven in a couple of weeks and still got some niggles to sort out.

340 to 400 bhp is just about right for the mk1 

I drive most of the time with the TC off as the car just feels better...Need to fit my Haldex TouchMotion and see if I like the difference. I like the idea of running a 70:30 or 60:40 power split - what modes are everyone running with theirs? You got one of these M?

C


----------



## Matt B

A8VCG said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you're still loving the car bud - look forward to more updates
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, not driven in a couple of weeks and still got some niggles to sort out.
> 
> 340 to 400 bhp is just about right for the mk1
> 
> I drive most of the time with the TC off as the car just feels better...Need to fit my Haldex TouchMotion and see if I like the difference. I like the idea of running a 70:30 or 60:40 power split - what modes are everyone running with theirs? You got one of these M?
> 
> C
Click to expand...

I have the haldex touchmotion - just leave it in competition most of the time. Not driven mine for months but will be working on that soon


----------



## A8VCG

Collected Ruby today from the Audi Repair centre in Hillington. New wing on the driver side and they gave her a bit of a wax and hoover. Pretty pleased with the work and delighted with the new wing.

Pity about that yellow car that was brought in but I think we all know who steals the show!


----------



## jamman

Looking mighty fine 8)


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Looking mighty fine 8)


A thank you kind sir. Car is running well, looking great and awaiting her AWD module - almost time to sell her! :lol:


----------



## gogs

She's looking well Craig 
Don't mock the mk3 too much mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> She's looking well Craig
> Don't mock the mk3 too much mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never - I like it a lot... Was reading up about the ABT remaps/stage1 tuning package yesterday to around 360 - interested? ;-)


----------



## gogs

Not for me mate, cars on pcp so will be going in around 18 months 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stueyturn

gogs said:


> Not for me mate, cars on pcp so will be going in around 18 months
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who are you kidding??? Gordon holding onto a car for 18 months???!!!


----------



## gogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stueyturn

Just kidding mate 
When we all getting together? Just met up with Craig today and Ruby is looking AWESOME as always!


----------



## gogs

Craig had mentioned you were meeting up today, sadly I couldn't get out of work 

Weathers improving as well so hopefully get together soon 

You settled into the new car Stu?

Don't think I've ever seen ruby look anything but great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Craig had mentioned you were meeting up today, sadly I couldn't get out of work
> 
> Weathers improving as well so hopefully get together soon
> 
> You settled into the new car Stu?
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen ruby look anything but great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers lads - definitely get a catch up soon: Anyone know what the collective noun for TT''s is?

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mondo

A pair of TTs? :?


----------



## Stueyturn

Definitely get a catch up organised sooner rather than later!!
Properly settled into the RS now. Was being quite cautious with her in the snow on the way home tonight though! Are you getting to grips with the MK3?


----------



## V6RUL

A group of tiTTies..
Steve


----------



## gogs

Stueyturn said:


> Definitely get a catch up organised sooner rather than later!!
> Properly settled into the RS now. Was being quite cautious with her in the snow on the way home tonight though! Are you getting to grips with the MK3?


There's a lot of power in that there RS 
I do miss the 5 pot but the mk3 is a great car all round


----------



## A8VCG

Mondo said:


> A pair of TTs? :?





V6RUL said:


> A group of tiTTies..
> Steve


LOL - Cheers for the knowledge lads...



gogs said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely get a catch up organised sooner rather than later!!
> Properly settled into the RS now. Was being quite cautious with her in the snow on the way home tonight though! Are you getting to grips with the MK3?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of power in that there RS
> I do miss the 5 pot but the mk3 is a great car all round
Click to expand...

Have to say, the 5-pot sounded good and can't wait to hear that mid-range...


----------



## gogs

Was just saying to Stueyturn tonight that we need to get a few snaps of all 3 mk's together 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stueyturn

You'll love it Craig!

Like Gordon says - TT man date to be organised soon


----------



## gogs

I guess a photo shoot will look something like this only with all 3 together 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> I guess a photo shoot will look something like this only with all 3 together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MK3 Looks mean Gogs -


----------



## gogs

She's an awesome bit of kit mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

Rare trip to B&Q today. Happy to say nobody parked next to me...just the way i like it!

Can anyone spot the latest addition?


----------



## Stueyturn

I think I know


----------



## gogs

She's looking great Craig :wink:


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> She's looking great Craig :wink:


Thanks mate - thinking about removing the rear coilover collars to drop a little bit more at the back.

Also can't wait to get the DA on the go ;-)


----------



## jamman

DA ?

double anal ?

That's not normal


----------



## Mondo

Nor possible.

Apparently.


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> DA ?
> 
> double anal ?
> 
> That's not normal





Mondo said:


> Nor possible.
> 
> Apparently.


Awwwww James! Raymond, it is possible! lol \\\


----------



## gogs

A8VCG said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's looking great Craig :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate - thinking about removing the rear coilover collars to drop a little bit more at the back.
> 
> Also can't wait to get the DA on the go ;-)
Click to expand...

How much further will that drop it Craig?

DA Well she's got 2 pipes 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's looking great Craig :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate - thinking about removing the rear coilover collars to drop a little bit more at the back.
> 
> Also can't wait to get the DA on the go ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much further will that drop it Craig?
> 
> DA Well she's got 2 pipes
> 
> Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No idea about the rear drop pal - maybe 5mm?! They're wound tight up so currently on the lowest setting as it stands and just want her a tiny bit lower!


----------



## A8VCG

Few recent pics:

removed the 4 circles on the rear end for a smooth look


----------



## A8VCG

Some recent shots from a deserted train station! Don't ask!


----------



## A8VCG

Haldex touchMotion took around 2 hours to install as I don't have Axle stands at my apartment. For UK cars with the battery located in the boot, there is a rubber grommet which is perfect for running the Controller cable through.










I started by removing the grommet & shining my torch through to the underside of the car. When under the car, loosen the exhaust heat shield to view the "torch light". From under the car feed the controller end past the anti- roll bar on top of the heat shield until it interferes with the torch light. From here it is tricky to grab the cable with fingers but possible to pull it through after a few attempts. Long Nose pliers would work better.

Now pull up around a foot of cable. Back underneath the car you need to locate the Haldex bracket & pushing the plastic connectors upwards, it is possible to clip these out without removing the bracket. Once free from the bracket , observe the OEM wiring harness & the 2 little metal cable clips. Now separate the plastic connections using the release clip.

Once separated, simply clip in the 2 HPA connectors which only fit one way. Once connected, re-attach one of the connectors to the Haldex bracket. The other connector can clip into one of the chassis mounted loom clips to secure.

Once happy with the wiring, check the Haldex controller is working by turning on the ignition. Re-tighten the heat shield.
Inside the boot-well, take a Stanley knife & slice the grommet in the middle allowing the wiring connector to push through. Now refit the grommet. Taking the polystyrene tool-liner, drill out a hole for the connector to push through and judging the length of your cable, cut out your chosen location for the HPA module to sit, ensuring no stretch or stress to the wiring loom.










Now connect the HPA module to the touch screen & select your mode & options.


----------



## gogs

Loving the deserted train station shots mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Loving the deserted train station shots mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate - have done a bit of de-badging recently and DA polishing.

Results below:


----------



## gogs

She's looking well mate 

I'm a fan of the badges but each to their own 

Looks like a funky car compared to the Hyundai it's parked next to 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W

Really cannot beat Misano Red all polished up.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

Ian_W said:


> Really cannot beat Misano Red all polished up.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Love it Ian - unfortunately Ruby won't be moving for a little while. Passed the 130k mark on Thursday & the clutch pedal went to the floor last night and had to drive for 50 miles with no clutch!










gutted - just hope it's not the Slave Cylinder as I will then be properly gutted as this was replaced less than 8k ago!

For those with the eagle eye - apologies for the 28mpg!!!


----------



## gogs

Only 90k miles more than me Craig, then again you've had an engine rebuild 

Good luck with the diagnosis mats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Only 90k miles more than me Craig, then again you've had an engine rebuild
> 
> Good luck with the diagnosis mats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm hoping it's the master cylinder although that was replaced also - well, I was invoiced for it anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gogs

It's not been a great experience with those guys by all accounts mate ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W

A8VCG said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really cannot beat Misano Red all polished up.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Ian - unfortunately Ruby won't be moving for a little while. Passed the 130k mark on Thursday & the clutch pedal went to the floor last night and had to drive for 50 miles with no clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> gutted - just hope it's not the Slave Cylinder as I will then be properly gutted as this was replaced less than 8k ago!
> 
> For those with the eagle eye - apologies for the 28mpg!!!
Click to expand...

I know that feeling [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Fingers crossed it is the master


----------



## A8VCG

Ian_W said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really cannot beat Misano Red all polished up.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Ian - unfortunately Ruby won't be moving for a little while. Passed the 130k mark on Thursday & the clutch pedal went to the floor last night and had to drive for 50 miles with no clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> gutted - just hope it's not the Slave Cylinder as I will then be properly gutted as this was replaced less than 8k ago!
> 
> For those with the eagle eye - apologies for the 28mpg!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that feeling [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Fingers crossed it is the master
Click to expand...

All sorted Ian - was the plastic T-bar (not sure what its called) above the gearbox. Part was leaking fluid - wear n tear I suppose! Back to normal now - might look into the clutch pedal upgrade though!


----------



## jamman

good news


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> good news


Cheers James, yeah also got to the bottom of my suspension knock that I've had since Autograph fitted my KW's.

The Eibach Top Mounts have an lower plate and an upper plate (the visible part of the top mount in the engine bay) similar to the OEM top mount assembly however the lower plate has 2 holes which allow the fitter to adjust the camber angle. It turns out both lower and upper plate need to be tightened down using the thread of the strut. I've heard you shouldn't use an air gun to do this as it can damage the shock internals.

Anyway, I digress and the lower plate on both sides were not tightened down onto the plate and I believe this was causing unwanted movement and chattering / knocking over slow speed bumps or large fast speed bumps.

All sorted now - the lower bolt when tightened chews into the rubber of the Top Mount which I think is a bad design however I could find no obvious reason to leave it untightened on the strut. A little bit of a guddle with an adjustable spanner turned it down pretty tight and then it was a case of re-fitting the upper plate and then tightening this down with the 22mm bolt with the torque wrench.

Not too pleased (standard!) but glad I could sort something that was bugging the hell outta me! :roll:


----------



## Ian_W

Sounds like things are going the right way with it now.

Will it be used over winter or tucked away?


----------



## A8VCG

Ian_W said:


> Sounds like things are going the right way with it now.
> 
> Will it be used over winter or tucked away?


Definitely use it over winter - Just keep it clean and well polished prior to January. Hoping for a bit of snow to get stuck into a bit of drifting with the upgraded haldex


----------



## Ian_W

Can't beat a bit of snow driving in the TT 

Great example you have mate!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

Fitted Vibra Technics "fast road" Gearbox mount today. TT developed a bit of engine slop / movement and after upgrading the Dogbone mount I decided the next thing on the list was a set of Uprated Engine mounts. I researched all the available options for the V6 Manual and received lots of warnings.

So, yet again there was no definitive answer with what to go for and what to expect. The number one detrimental outcome is cabin vibration and as my car is used daily I decided I would try the Vibra Technics mounts rather than the PolyUrethane bushes such as VF-Engineering despite these being recommended to me by Max and Steve.










So firstly, I was immediately unimpressed with the level of customer service from Vibra Technics and the level of communication or available information. Now on the car, I still don't know what guarantee comes with the mount!

In direct contrast, the mount itself was top quality. I was praying the mount wasn't just a uprated cast version of the OEM mount and although different to the OEM mount and also different in design to the Poly Urethane / Alloy Billet version from the US, the VT mount is absolute top quality. A combination of Alloy Billet, Powder coated Alloy, Galvinised Steel and steel encased uprated rubber, I was immediately impressed with the weight and rigidity.










The job itself took about 60 to 90 minutes from start to finish and removing the battery cover and airbox give direct access to the mount which is held on with 5 bolts (2 Gearbox and 3 Chassis). This is not a driveway job unless you have 2 heavy duty truck jacks and a scissor jack. Thats not to say its not possible but I chose to take my car to the workshop where I could chip in and get involved.





 - OEM gearbox mount - bit of play but nothing serious and hydraulic fluid was still intact.

As, I said, the battery cover and airbox need to come off along with the under-tray and wiring loom cover. These take around 30 minutes to start with. From here the Mount itself only takes 5 minutes during removal however the scissor jack or other jack need to support the gearbox. After the mount is off the car, the scissor jack is used to lower the gearbox by approximately 2 inches and then the new mount is guided into place - the new mount only has 4 bolts and not 5.

Re-connecting everything is the reversal of removal and fitment is superb.










On the road, I detected no difference with cabin vibration or with the gear shift. Downpipe vibration was noticeably reduced and now its barely rubbing at 1800 - 2000rpm which is where it was fouling badly previously.

The old mount was still in reasonable shape however there was about 1cm in lateral play which I managed to video. Will try to upload this.


----------



## Beunhaas

Thats some good news on the quality and no cabin vibrations!

Please let us know later on if they are as good as they look. Its on the top of my list after the exhaust and re-remap


----------



## gogs

You must be getting close to running out of things to do on ruby mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

Beunhaas said:


> Thats some good news on the quality and no cabin vibrations!
> 
> Please let us know later on if they are as good as they look. Its on the top of my list after the exhaust and re-remap


Some people swear by Vibra Technics and some say they're brutal on the old mk2 and mk3 golf platforms. Ultimately I decided to try the Vibra Technics as they are engineered differently to the US ones and I received warnings about PolyUrethane which I think was a bit over the top to be honest. I've never uprated engine mounts before so this was a first. Immediately within the first few hundred yards I noticed the downpipe wasn't vibrating like it was previously.

There's no cabin vibration. None at all. There's also no difference in the gear shift. I was expecting it to feel different in some way but not at all. I decided to do the Gearbox one in isolation as my tech only had a couple of hours which meant he couldn't do them both and I was keen to get the Gearbox one done before christmas.

The Quality is really high - there is no casting on the mount at all and fitment is spot on - I'd have no problem recommending this modification as there's just no movement in the mount and can't wait to get the other side done now.

Will be interesting to now see if there's any improvement in handling as the engine's not going to move around at all - will wait and see and will update with my views.


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> You must be getting close to running out of things to do on ruby mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying! That's what my tech said ;-) "One less thing!"


----------



## A8VCG

A8VCG said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be getting close to running out of things to do on ruby mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Decided to tackle the fuel pump today which took just over 4 hours - taking my time at the different stages. Would feel confident doing another one but it takes a bit of patience & a few light heads!









This is very much one of those jobs you need to feel your way into as familiarity is important.

There are various notes on how to do these and to be honest I don't think any of them are very good and that includes the Bentley manual which I had by my side. Having said this, they do make more sense after you've struggled for a few hours!

So, after putting it all back together and priming the new DeatschWerks pump with a couple of minutes with the ignition, she started up first time & Tickover was smooth and no issues.

The biggest challenge is relocating the (in tank) retainer clip as this actually clips between the basket and where the sender bracket connect with the torx screws. Tip, move the whole unit as far right as it will go and this allows you to get your hands into the tank. Once inside, grab the retainer bracket and slot it between the two pieces above ( top hook over the top torx and bottom slot over the bottom torx. Test this once. The refit it and reassemble.

1 new uprated fuel pump -


----------



## gogs

What's the reason for going for the new pump mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> What's the reason for going for the new pump mate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recently the car was struggling to restart when warm (lumpy idle) so only time will tell if the fuel pump is the culprit. Will keep you posted. I've also got a service and a few other bits n pieces to do in the coming weeks - will keep you posted.

The OEM fuel pump had no issue with the power however it may of accelerated the wear, not 100% yet...


----------



## gogs

Fingers crossed then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

Update - the reason for upgrading the fuel pump as most of you know, was 3 fold. Firstly I've been running the OEM pump for 135k of which 13k has been post V6 Turbo conversion...Secondly, my car developed a lumpy idle at quick restarts (refuelling etc.) when warm and up to temperature...Thirdly on full chatter at high speed I detected a very occasional hesitation (not good even though it only happened twice).

Have just been out for 30 miles to test my handywork and bring her up to temperature and see what the restarting was like - clean report folks, car performed beautifully and the lumpy idle has been cured - well chuffed.


----------



## jamman

That's great news mate.

Did you ever get her on a RR I can't remember ?


----------



## conlechi

The DW65 has good reviews Craig so should be a worthwhile mod  mine's been in a while with no issues , it's quite loud compared to the oem unit on priming (i have no rear seats) but not noticeable once the car's running


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> That's great news mate.
> 
> Did you ever get her on a RR I can't remember ?


She was dyno'd at 404bhp before I collected her 2 years ago now. The dyno results are a few pages back James. 

So 2 years in, the car operates just like a standard car with the exception of the blurred vision during overtakes! And also the accelerated wear on things like the fuel pump and the engine mounts. Roll this in with a bit of silly stuff that was done by the installer like the threaded head bolt and siliconed water manifold, things are being dealt with one at a time and the car is still great and runs like a top. Credit where credit is due, the installer's custom map is actually very good and much better than the HPA (HGP) map.



conlechi said:


> The DW65 has good reviews Craig so should be a worthwhile mod  mine's been in a while with no issues , it's quite loud compared to the oem unit on priming (i have no rear seats) but not noticeable once the car's running


Cheers Mark, I primed it with the rear bench out and didn't notice any difference in noise. By all accounts this is the fuel pump of choice so pretty happy - they seem to be going up in price too! for now, I'm happy it's been replaced and also happy it's cured the lumpy idle which tells me It was the right time to replace it -


----------



## gogs

It certainly felt quick when you took me for a spin in it a while back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> It certainly felt quick when you took me for a spin in it a while back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was too long ago pal - lets get a date in the diary


----------



## gogs

Indeed it has mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

Had a play about with some video software - latest video & probably more to come


----------



## neil_audiTT

Watched,

I like to think it was you playing the Sax in the background :lol:


----------



## Beunhaas

Nice movie!

How come if you lift of throttle the MPG goes to --- while the 1.8t keeps showing the last value in the dis? Difference in ECU between 1.8t and vr6?


----------



## gogs

Nice to see some history of the car there mate, she's come a long way 
And I assume more to come given the ending caption 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Beunhaas said:


> ...How come if you lift of throttle the MPG goes to --- while the 1.8t keeps showing the last value in the dis? Difference in ECU between 1.8t and vr6?


Behaves the same way in my 1.8T - lift off, MPG plummets to ---.

Might go watch the video now.


----------



## Beunhaas

Mondo said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...How come if you lift of throttle the MPG goes to --- while the 1.8t keeps showing the last value in the dis? Difference in ECU between 1.8t and vr6?
> 
> 
> 
> Behaves the same way in my 1.8T - lift off, MPG plummets to ---.
> 
> Might go watch the video now.
Click to expand...

Really? Good excuse to go for a drive tomorrow and check mine again then :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> Watched,
> 
> I like to think it was you playing the Sax in the background :lol:


Good to hear you've not forgotten about us in our old mk1's - How's froggy?



gogs said:


> Nice to see some history of the car there mate, she's come a long way
> And I assume more to come given the ending caption


Thanks mate, new series of mods soon!


Beunhaas said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...How come if you lift of throttle the MPG goes to --- while the 1.8t keeps showing the last value in the dis? Difference in ECU between 1.8t and vr6?
> 
> 
> 
> Behaves the same way in my 1.8T - lift off, MPG plummets to ---.
> 
> Might go watch the video now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Good excuse to go for a drive tomorrow and check mine again then :lol:
Click to expand...

lol - cheers guys


----------



## neil_audiTT

Of course 

Porsche OC's are bit dry :lol:

The 911 ownership gets better day by day as the weather improves  . The smell of a hot porsche after a hoon is addictive.

I fancy unlocking some more volume though.


----------



## A8VCG

neil_audiTT said:


> Of course
> 
> Porsche OC's are bit dry :lol:
> 
> The 911 ownership gets better day by day as the weather improves  . The smell of a hot porsche after a hoon is addictive.
> 
> I fancy unlocking some more volume though.


I can help you with that through my Sax playing abilities ;-)


----------



## A8VCG

New VF Engineering mount fitted today. Have now driven around 15 miles and the engine feels rock solid. Previously the exhaust DP was rubbing on the heat shield under 2,000RPM which has now completely disappeared. Great news as it was pretty frustrating. Perhaps realigning the engine would of got rid of this, who knows- for now I'm putting it down to the 2 uprated engine mounts. The OEM mount definitely has a bit of play although the fluid is in tact.

Cabin Vibration. Yes, there is some cabin vibration and you can definitely feel it in your bum! It's like sitting in the old Golf GTI mk2 at idle feeling the needle hovering around 800RPM. As the car is mainly for road use, I was worried about cabin vibration however this almost adds to the occasion. The exhaust sounds slightly different & you feel the burble as if the exhaust is bolted directly to the hot seat rather than the dash rattling. So to confirm there is cabin vibration but no dashboard rattling. Great news.


----------



## gogs

Glad it's been a worthwhile upgrade mate 

Not a fan of the black rings ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

gogs said:


> Glad it's been a worthwhile upgrade mate
> 
> Not a fan of the black rings ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning piece of kit Gogs, changed the ball joints, oil, drop links and ARB yesterday - did a few miles & the road compliance is back despite running coilovers. Car now feel pretty comfortable and will play about with the coilover settings to get it right but pretty happy


----------



## gogs

Good place to be with her mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG




----------



## gogs

Looking good as ever mate, well except for those black rings ! Just not for me mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B

Makes me want to get my mk1 working again  
Car looking great


----------



## A8VCG

Matt B said:


> Makes me want to get my mk1 working again
> Car looking great


Thanks Matt, yeah get your finger out. let me know when you're in Scotland


----------



## Squeeze bang

Oh my.
This reads like a horror story but with an ending that is just like my TVR Tuscan engine problems.
I feel your pain I really do.

So.
The V6 with turbo works and works very well.
But, is there another option that is uk based for the turbo kit and hopefully does what it's meant to from day one?

Regards.
Rich.


----------



## gogs

I've been in this car and it's a bit of a beast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

Squeeze bang said:


> Oh my.
> This reads like a horror story but with an ending that is just like my TVR Tuscan engine problems.
> I feel your pain I really do.
> 
> So.
> The V6 with turbo works and works very well.
> But, is there another option that is uk based for the turbo kit and hopefully does what it's meant to from day one?
> 
> Regards.
> Rich.


Hi Rich, there is a HGP option and a few guys that would do the conversion. I'd be looking to chat with Gareth Jones in Sheffield or Lee Allison in Liverpool - nobody else makes my list!

The HPA DTM kit can be fitted in a weekend and would be a good option to around 350bhp. The v6 is completely transformed from a lovely OEM engine into an animal.


----------



## A8VCG

Fitted TTRS fuel pump - what a lovely little piece of kit this is

8)


----------



## gogs

Good to hear she's up and running 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## A8VCG

So this happened at the weekend - easy job, nice little upgrade and good solid selection.


----------



## A8VCG

Little update after the gear linkages - have got a Dieselgeek gear getter coming next week and was fortunate to use my next door neighbours ramp and heat gun to bend the right hand side bracket to raise the right hand silencer and pipe up around a cm or 2. Judge for yourself but I'm pretty satisfied they're sitting right now. job done


----------



## A8VCG

Small updates continue... DieselGeek first gear getter installed tonight. Did it with the centre console/tunnel in situ in under an hour. The little things!!!


----------



## gogs

You just keep finding bits to do mate, maybe I should let you loose on my TT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecko223

How do you like the DG First Gear Getter? Not that I've had any issues with putting my car into first, but I'm always looking at ways of reducing slop!

Currently have:
Forge SS
42dd shifter bushings
Mtech Custom Shift Knob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesRSV

Hi, I have no idea what a gear getter is or does, but if you fitted it with these "tools", I am impressed-

[smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## A8VCG

ecko223 said:


> How do you like the DG First Gear Getter? Not that I've had any issues with putting my car into first, but I'm always looking at ways of reducing slop!
> 
> Currently have:
> Forge SS
> 42dd shifter bushings
> Mtech Custom Shift Knob
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The overall left to right movement has been reduced and It felt a bit strange at first getting it from 4th to 5th. Think I may need to re-adjust my shifter. This is a small modification to reduce slop but being upfront, my OEM rubber bung was still intact and functioning ok - I know I won't need to replace it now though which makes me happy!

I also have the Shifter bushes - again, I didn't really notice much difference changing these apart from a slightly more precise feeling during gear change.


----------



## gogs

So what other plans do you have for her mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

Possibly For Sale. Will be calls only, no messages other than requesting my mobile information.


----------



## gogs

WTF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO

Had a look at the ad, are you putting a ball park price on there as to be honest I have no idea what you would be expecting, you mention the insurance valuation but no asking price.

A nice V6 is four grand but this bears very little relation to a standard car, so hard to put a value on.


----------



## gogs

Way more than £4K, the conversion cost more than that !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

A8VCG said:


> Possibly For Sale


Moment of insanity :lol:


----------



## A8VCG

J4CKO said:


> Had a look at the ad, are you putting a ball park price on there as to be honest I have no idea what you would be expecting, you mention the insurance valuation but no asking price.
> 
> A nice V6 is four grand but this bears very little relation to a standard car, so hard to put a value on.


Thanks, she is a lovely car. Can't really win here so I'm not posting anything other than the Insurance valuation. :roll:

Interested people will call. Serious People will visit. The rest won't.


----------



## jamman

Very sad news and you don't sound particularly happy, hope I'm wrong but just a feeling I got from the posts.

Good luck with the sale mate you will be missed. :-(


----------



## A8VCG

jamman said:


> Very sad news and you don't sound particularly happy, hope I'm wrong but just a feeling I got from the posts.
> 
> Good luck with the sale mate you will be missed. :-(


Cheers James - all good mate. Posted a feeler request today and respectfully asked to be contacted personally given the value and tune of the car will only appeal to a few people. So what happens is people push and push for a price in public and have no intention of buying the car - so what I've asked people not to do - they do anyway and then take offence because they think they're right and it's their rodeo. That's what makes me unhappy pal - rude people and the general lack of respect.


----------



## Pukmeister

Please dont sell your car, its beautiful and a credit to you. I've just trawled back through the early pages of this thread, that car must have a ton of memories for you. Anyone with a mk1 V6 and miniature schnauzers has impeccable taste. :wink:


----------



## J4CKO

A8VCG said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad news and you don't sound particularly happy, hope I'm wrong but just a feeling I got from the posts.
> 
> Good luck with the sale mate you will be missed. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers James - all good mate. Posted a feeler request today and respectfully asked to be contacted personally given the value and tune of the car will only appeal to a few people. So what happens is people push and push for a price in public and have no intention of buying the car - so what I've asked people not to do - they do anyway and then take offence because they think they're right and it's their rodeo. That's what makes me unhappy pal - rude people and the general lack of respect.
Click to expand...

I am sorry if you thought I was being rude, I thought it perfectly reasonable to have a guide as to how much the car would cost ? I only see my post asking so I can only assume that is directed at me, so not sure where the push and push comes from.

You then say people have no intention of buying the car, how do you know what peoples intentions are ? my thinking is that if the price is viable then I may be interested, but I understand now I have to call to find that out which is your prerogative.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## A8VCG

J4CKO said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad news and you don't sound particularly happy, hope I'm wrong but just a feeling I got from the posts.
> 
> Good luck with the sale mate you will be missed. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers James - all good mate. Posted a feeler request today and respectfully asked to be contacted personally given the value and tune of the car will only appeal to a few people. So what happens is people push and push for a price in public and have no intention of buying the car - so what I've asked people not to do - they do anyway and then take offence because they think they're right and it's their rodeo. That's what makes me unhappy pal - rude people and the general lack of respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry if you thought I was being rude, I thought it perfectly reasonable to have a guide as to how much the car would cost ? I only see my post asking so I can only assume that is directed at me, so not sure where the push and push comes from.
> 
> You then say people have no intention of buying the car, how do you know what peoples intentions are ? my thinking is that if the price is viable then I may be interested, but I understand now I have to call to find that out which is your prerogative.
> 
> Good luck with the sale.
Click to expand...

Thanks - not directed at you whatsoever. The push and push was on another platform. I respectfully asked for serious people to phone so anyone not prepared to do this are simply browsing and that's fine. What's annoying is people then using my preference to cause an argument and it's not necessary.


----------



## A8VCG

Pukmeister said:


> Please dont sell your car, its beautiful and a credit to you. I've just trawled back through the early pages of this thread, that car must have a ton of memories for you. Anyone with a mk1 V6 and miniature schnauzers has impeccable taste. :wink:


Had a bit of realisation today which is what I was looking for - thanks for your comments and messages


----------



## conlechi

A8VCG said:


> Had a bit of realisation today which is what I was looking for - thanks for your comments and messages


Ruby's staying


----------



## gogs

A8VCG said:


> Pukmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont sell your car, its beautiful and a credit to you. I've just trawled back through the early pages of this thread, that car must have a ton of memories for you. Anyone with a mk1 V6 and miniature schnauzers has impeccable taste. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of realisation today which is what I was looking for - thanks for your comments and messages
Click to expand...

Come on mate don't leave us hanging !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

Just my £0.00002-worth, but I've really enjoyed reading about this car and hope if it brings you as much enjoyment to drive as I get from reading about it, you won't sell it bud 

Best of luck 

/Al


----------



## J4CKO

Sounds like the right decision,it is a fantastic example !


----------



## A8VCG

J4CKO said:


> Sounds like the right decision,it is a fantastic example !


Thanks - loads of memories...gonna plan some future mods and need to get the alloys repainted



alexgreyhead said:


> Just my £0.00002-worth, but I've really enjoyed reading about this car and hope if it brings you as much enjoyment to drive as I get from reading about it, you won't sell it bud
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> /Al


Thanks - just itchy feet, I think. The 9 year itch!


----------



## A8VCG

We added a new car to the stable a couple of weeks ago...matching private plates to come. She's a 2015 R, with a great spec and I'm mighty impressed with how she drives. welcome peaches


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lovely addition to the fleet C. Its a great feeling having your long term project as a second pampered machine. Also as we discussed, having a second performance machine gives you a compass to compare and appreciate their differences. :wink:

Plus it made me post something on here after a 4 year break.. lol. ;-)

Damien.


----------



## HOGG

What you need is more bhp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead

HOGG said:


> What you need is more bhp


That's basically the entire premise of every car forum and shop in the world, ever, ouinon? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Dude, cannot believe what I just read? You are considering selling?? Noo you will regret it C, no market value will be worth the time and effort of this amazing project. Enjoy her as a toy now. We all get itchy feet, think the grass in greener. Been there got the tea shirt. Why I have 2 cars now. Could never go back to just one car. Have a think about it pal. Let the dust settle after buying your new beast.

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG

Golf R has gone to a new home and the TT is back in daily use. considering she's done 1000 miles in 18 months the TT is driving like she was never off the road at all. Tracking been done and need to get the alloy wheels refurbished and some new rubber but other than that, I think that's 6 years of turbo in the v6 and still pulling like a train and minor issues to report.









Anyone actually looking to buy a v6 Turbo?


----------



## A8VCG

Feeler - any enthusiasts out there looking for a Turbo conversion. - putting out the feelers, pm me - thanks


----------

